# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية طرق و استراتيجيات التداول في أسواق المال  استراتيجية بن فريحان لربح10 نقاط مضمونة بإذن الله ( توصيات يومية )  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بن فريحان

أخواني وأخواتي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميل جداً أن يبحث الشخص بنفسه ويستنتج استراتيجية تداول تعطي نتائج ايجابية وإني هنا سوف اقدم لكم بعض الاستراتيجيات الخاصة بي والتي استنتجتها من خلال متابعتي للشارتات وقد تم اختبارها وتجربتها مدة لا تقل عن عام وعلى حسابات حقيقية وقد كانت النتائج ايجابية ولله الحمد سنضرب مثال في هذا الموضوع بأن شخصاً لديه محفظة بمبلغ 10000دولار فإن المبلغ المستخدم في المتاجرة لن يزيد عن 10% من رأس المال أي مبلغ 1000دولار فقط النقطة = 10 دولار وسنذكر نهاية كل أسبوع محصلة النقاط خلال ذلك الأسبوع ونسبة الربح  مكونات الاستراتيجية: خطوط الدعم والمقاومة ويهمنا خط المحور ( البايفت ) لونه بنفسجي تحميل ملفات الاستراتيجية من الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/1_binfrihan2.zip   الطريقة: انتظر لحظة افتتاح السوق ليوم جديد وهو الساعة 1 ليلاً.. ثم أنظر إلى موقع خط البايفت.. فإن كان السعر الحالي فوق خط البايفت فهذا يعني أن السعر سيزور البايفت لا محالة والله العالم.. لذلك أحاول من اقرب مقاومة أن اقوم بعملية بيع والهدف هو الوصول إلى خط البايفت وإن كان السعر الحالي تحت خط البايفت فاقوم من أقرب دعم بعملية شراء والهدف هو الوصول إلى خط البايفت وهذه تعتبر العملية الأولى وبإذن الله ناجحة العملية الثانية.. اقوم بعملية بيع عند الوصول صعودا إلى خط البايفت ويكون هدفي 10 نقاط الى 20 نقطة لا زيادة ووقف الخسارة 35 نقطة أو اقوم بعملية شراء عند الوصول نزولاً إلى خط البايفت ويكون هدفي 10 نقاط الى 20 نقطة لا زيادة ووقف الخسارة 35 نقطة وأنا أفضل لمن يريد الامتابعة أمام الشاشة أن يستمر إلى تحقيق أكبر هدف أو الاكتفاء بوضع الأوامر ووضع الأهداف على 10 نقاط فقط وبإذن الله سيحققها له   أتمنى متابعة الاستراتيجية على الحساب الديمو قبل تطبيقه على الحساب الحقيقي  وساقوم بإذن الله يومياً بوضع توصيتين شراء وبيع ونتابع نتائجها نهاية اليوم تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الاثنين 5-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD
============== افتتاح = 1.9725
البايفت = 1.9775  شراء من 1.9720 الى 1.9700
وقف خسارة 1.9675
هدف مابين1.9730 الى 1.9775   بيع من مستويات 1.9775 الى 1.9800
وقف خسارة 1.9835
هدف مابين 1.9765 الى 1.9700

----------


## بن فريحان

أمثلة توضيحية لشارتات سابقة:                 
نكتفي بهذا القدر من الأمثلة

----------


## محمد27

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
بداية قوية  
وبصراحة 
مثل ماقيل 
قول وفعل  :Regular Smile:  
بيض الله وجهك ونفع بك ورحم الله والديك وغفر لك 
تحياتي الخاصة لك

----------


## مبتدئ عملات

جزاك الله خير

----------


## Ahmed.usa

أحب انا الاهداف السريعه شكرا يازعيم

----------


## Alnagaf

مرحبا بعودة نشاطك للمنتدي و نفتخر بوجودك معنا

----------


## ahmedzaki

موفق ان شــاء الله  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## max3000

يعطيك العافية ابوريان  
الف شكر لك ونفع الله بعلمك بارك الله فيك وغفر لنا ولك وللمسلمين اجمعين  
أمين ......................

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

اهلا وسهلا بك وجزاك الله خير  
وعذرنى اخى الكريم لا جديد بل موضوع نهائياً فاخطوط البايفوت تستخدم مع اغلب البرامج سواء دولى او وينج ... الخ واغلب استراتيجات المنتدى لازم تدخل فيها هذه الخطوط  + الكاميرالا + الميرى 
مع العلم بأن شخص مثلك مسجل من عام  2004  ويغيب 3 سنوات ويظهر من جديد المفروض يأتى بشئ قوى  
هذه وجه نظر فقط لا غير والله يوفقك

----------


## أحمد الشـرنوبى

عودا محمودا أخى الكريم ..   :Eh S(7):  
عندى اسئلة كتيييييييير.. 
لكن مبدئيا  :برنامج التداول المستخدم أيه ؟ 
  مينفعش نستخدم التريد ؟

----------


## المركز المصري

متابعين معك استاذنا الفاضل
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## بن فريحان

> اهلا وسهلا بك وجزاك الله خير  
> وعذرنى اخى الكريم لا جديد بل موضوع نهائياً فاخطوط البايفوت تستخدم مع اغلب البرامج سواء دولى او وينج ... الخ واغلب استراتيجات المنتدى لازم تدخل فيها هذه الخطوط + الكاميرالا + الميرى 
> مع العلم بأن شخص مثلك مسجل من عام 2004 ويغيب 3 سنوات ويظهر من جديد المفروض يأتى بشئ قوى  
> هذه وجه نظر فقط لا غير والله يوفقك

 أهلا أخي الأسد القوي وفرصة سعيدة نتعرف عليك  هل تسمح لي بأن أؤجل الرد عليك إلى نهاية الشهر 30-5-2008؟؟؟ وكذلك أفضل أن تترك المتابعة في الموضوع حتى نهاية الشهر ثم سوف تجدني مرحباً بك للنقاش معك  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## بن فريحان

> عودا محمودا أخى الكريم ..   عندى اسئلة كتيييييييير..  لكن مبدئيا :برنامج التداول المستخدم أيه ؟  مينفعش نستخدم التريد ؟

 أهلا اخي الفاضل  بإمكانك استخدام اي برنامج ميتا تريد شريطة أن يعتمد الافتتاح بعد إغلاق سوق أمريكا وهو الساعة الواحدة ليلاً بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

----------


## محمد27

> اهلا وسهلا بك وجزاك الله خير  
> وعذرنى اخى الكريم لا جديد بل موضوع نهائياً فاخطوط البايفوت تستخدم مع اغلب البرامج سواء دولى او وينج ... الخ واغلب استراتيجات المنتدى لازم تدخل فيها هذه الخطوط + الكاميرالا + الميرى 
> مع العلم بأن شخص مثلك مسجل من عام 2004 ويغيب 3 سنوات ويظهر من جديد المفروض يأتى بشئ قوى  
> هذه وجه نظر فقط لا غير والله يوفقك

 اخي الكريم وجهة النظر  لابد أن تحترم  وأنا أحترم وجهة نظرك 
وأما وجهة نظري فهي 
بأن ماقدم الاستاذ ابوريان  هو جديد في نظر الكثير  ومفيد  للكثير ايضا   
وهو غير ملزم بأن يقدم شيئا  بتاتا إنما هو عمل خير لوجه الله واراد به مساعدة اخوانه 
وفي هذه الحالة 
ماعلى المحسنين من سبيل 
فكثر الله خير وزاده الله من فضله  وبارك فيه 
فمهما كان العمل صغيرا في نظر البعض  فهو يظل  عمل معروف واحسان  
وليس جزاء الاحسان الا الإحسان 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

بارك الله فيك . 
الريشو يطلب إعادة النظر لأصحاب الوسادة  :Regular Smile:  
موفقين بإذن الله .

----------


## حسين فيصل

احسن الله عزاك يابن فريحان والله يرحم امواتنا واموات المسلمين اجمعين

----------


## hussain63

لاحول ولاقوة إبالله وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## أحمد الشـرنوبى

أتمنى من الأخوان يساعدونى نشغل الورشة وكأن أخونا بن فريحان هنا .. 
مش عايزينه يحس أن تعبه راح ع الفاضى .. 
الباوند دولار  الصفقة الأولى 
أعتقد الشراء من الافتتاح مناسب عند 1.9534 
أو من تحت شوية عند M2 
والهدف منطقة خط البايفوت عند 1.9591 
واستوب 35 نقطة  الصفقة الثانية  
البيع عند خط البايفوت 1.9591 
وهدفنا 10 نقاط

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

احسن الله عزاءك ابوريان  
اللهم اغفر لها وارحمها واسكنها الجنان وثبت ذويها وانزل عليهم السكينة يارب

----------


## سفاح

لو سمحت ممكن اعرف كيف يتغير عندك خط البايفت

----------


## EXPERTLIVE

* اللهم اغفر لها وارحمها واسكنها الجنان وثبت ذويها وانزل عليهم السكينة يارب*

----------


## max3000

احسن الله عزاك يابن فريحان والله يرحم امواتنا واموات المسلمين اجمعين

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

احسن الله عزاءك ابوريان  
اللهم اغفر لها وارحمها واسكنها الجنان وثبت ذويها وانزل عليهم السكينة يارب

----------


## جولاي

.  
انا لله واناا اليه رااجعون   
احسن الله عزاءك اخي ابو ريااان  
اللهم ارحمهاا برحمتك الواسعة واغفر لهاا وثبت قلبهاا على الايماان  
اللهم اجعل الجنة مثواهاا .

----------


## سفاح

يااااااااااااا جماعا حد يرد عليا كيف يتغير خط البايفت لانه ماتغير معايا
شكررررررررررررررررا

----------


## medhat 2007

> يااااااااااااا جماعا حد يرد عليا كيف يتغير خط البايفت لانه ماتغير معايا
> شكررررررررررررررررا

 اخى الكريم خط البيفوت يتغير تلاقئيا عند افتتاح اليوم الجديد و المفروض يكون اليوم عند 1.9591

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

احسن الله عزاءكم والله يرحم امواتنا واموات المسلمين اجمعين

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

رحم الله ميتكم وغفر له واسكنه فسيح جناته  اللهم اجعل قبرها روضة من رياض الجنة وهون عليها سؤلها  آآآآآآمين    
* فقط همسة وسامحونا : الويليامز كنت أستخدمه وأنا جديد على الديمو وبصفقات كبيرة وبأهداف قريبة من 7-20 نقطة ودبلت كثير لكنه خطير يبغى له واحد مصحصح ومتابع يشدة :016:  
ولكم تقديري
!!!

----------


## سفاح

لو سمحتم ممكن حد يشرح لي كيف اعدل MetaTrader 4 الاطار الزمني لان عندي البايفت يتغير من عند الساعه 3.00 بتوقيت القاهره 
وهل السعر سيصعد ان شاء الله الي 1.9574 
وشكراااا

----------


## أحمد الشـرنوبى

> أتمنى من الأخوان يساعدونى نشغل الورشة وكأن أخونا بن فريحان هنا .. 
> مش عايزينه يحس أن تعبه راح ع الفاضى .. 
> الباوند دولار  الصفقة الأولى 
> أعتقد الشراء من الافتتاح مناسب عند 1.9534 
> أو من تحت شوية عند M2 
> والهدف منطقة خط البايفوت عند 1.9591 
> واستوب 35 نقطة  الصفقة الثانية  
> البيع عند خط البايفوت 1.9591 
> وهدفنا 10 نقاط

  حققت الصفقتان أهدافهما بأجمالى عدد نقاط على  الأقل حوالى  65 نقطة 
وعلى الأكثر لمن أخذ صفقة الشراء من عند M2  حوالى 75 نقطة  
والحمد لله والمنة

----------


## سفاح

هل سيرتفع ان شاء الله الي 1.9700 اام ماذا

----------


## yafa80

تسجيييل حضور و متابعه
و الله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## lkn3000

رحم الله أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين وأدعو الله بأن يتغمدها بواسع رحمته ,, إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## sasooo315

احسن الله عزائك وجبر مصيبتكم واسكنها فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولائك رفيقا

----------


## matrix

رحم الله الفقيده واسكنها فسيح جناته

----------


## yafa80

رحمها الله واسكنها فسيح جناته

----------


## Q.ME

انا لله وأنا إليه راجعون

----------


## فوووركس

احسن الله عزاكم ابو ريان وجبر الله مصيبتكم وغفر الله لميتكم واسكنها فسيح جناته

----------


## mhemam2005

صفقة يوم الجمعة  الباوند دولار الافتتاح :1.9539 البايفوت : 1.9553  الصفقة الأولى: بيع من البيفوت او من H3 و الهدف لمن لن يتابع 10 فقط  الصفقة الثانية  : شراء منM2 و الهدف 10 نقاط لمن لن يتابع  و بفضل الله تحققت الصفقتان طبعا انا لم ادخلهم لكن حبيت اتابع الموضوع حتى لا يهمل كما ان ذلك اقل شئ نرد به جميل الأخ بن فريحان  تقبل الله الفقيدة و اسطنها بواسع جناته

----------


## almalek77

> صفقة يوم الجمعة  الباوند دولار الافتتاح :1.9539 البايفوت : 1.9553  الصفقة الأولى: بيع من البيفوت او من H3 و الهدف لمن لن يتابع 10 فقط  الصفقة الثانية : شراء منM2 و الهدف 10 نقاط لمن لن يتابع  و بفضل الله تحققت الصفقتان طبعا انا لم ادخلهم لكن حبيت اتابع الموضوع حتى لا يهمل كما ان ذلك اقل شئ نرد به جميل الأخ بن فريحان  تقبل الله الفقيدة و اسطنها بواسع جناته

 مشكور أخي الكريم  الحمد لله أنا دخلتهم حقيقي والحمد لله  وفعلا لازم الورشة تستمر حتى يعود أخونا أبو ريان

----------


## بن فريحان

أخواني وأخواتي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بداية نسأل الله أن يرحم كل موتى المسلمين وأن يرحمنا معهم ويجمعنا بهم في جناته  ثانياً أشكر للجميع دون استثناء تواصلهم وتأديتهم لواجب العزاء والذي لا يخفى على أمثالكم حيث يظهر طيب اصلكم وآصالة معدنكم  بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وجعلنا أخوة متحابين مجتمعين على الخير هنا ومجتمعين في جناته بإذن الله  كما يسرني أن أشكر من ساهم في استمرار تلك الورشة في غيابي ومتابعة الاستراتيجية والحمدلله حققت أهدافها بنجاح وهذا شيء أفرجني حيث أرتحت إلى أنه تم فهم الاستراتيجية بالشكل الصحيح  شكراً لكم مرة أخرى وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ولا أراكم مكروهاً   أخوكم ومحبكم ابو ريان محمد بن فريحان الحارثي

----------


## *توكلت على الله*

بو ريان اولا احسن الله عزائكم وجبر مصابكم وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اخي الكريم  يا ليت لو تدخل علينا في البالتوك ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الاثنين 12-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD
============== افتتاح = 1.9505
البايفت = 1.9515  شراء من 1.9500 الى 1.9485
وقف خسارة 1.9455
هدف مابين1.9510 الى 1.9550   بيع من مستويات 1.9550 الى 1.9585
وقف خسارة 1.9610
هدف مابين 1.9540 الى 1.9450

----------


## بن فريحان

تم تفعيل صفقة الشراء بحمدالله وإلى الآن ربح +23 نقطة

----------


## أحمد الشـرنوبى

أهلا بيك أخى بن فريحان .. 
افنقدناك والله , لكن مقدرين الظروف..

----------


## أحمد الشـرنوبى

> تم تفعيل صفقة الشراء بحمدالله وإلى الآن ربح +23 نقطة

  بس مش كان المفروض نقفل الصفقة  قبل كده وندخل بيع من خط البايفوت عند 1.9516 ؟؟

----------


## almalek77

> بس مش كان المفروض نقفل الصفقة قبل كده وندخل بيع من خط البايفوت عند 1.9516 ؟؟

 والله يا أخي سبقتني بهذا السؤال.. عن نفسي خرجت من أمر عند 19520ومن أمر آخر عند 19516 ... والحمد لله  وكنت أريد ان أدخل بيع ولكن سبحان الله انشغلت والحمد لله  ولا أدري ما هي وجهة نظر أبو ريان

----------


## بن فريحان

> بس مش كان المفروض نقفل الصفقة قبل كده وندخل بيع من خط البايفوت عند 1.9516 ؟؟

 أهلا اخي جانكيز وصراحة أنا جد مبسوط لفهمك للاستراتيجية  من خرج عند هدف 10 نقاط او البايفت فقط ربح باذن الله  يفترض حسب الاستراتيجية الدخول بيعا من عند البايفت ومن دخل فقد ربح 20 نقطة  ولكن انا في التوصية احببت ان اجعل البيع للصفقة الثانية من نقطة مقاومة جيدة وهي 9550 وذلك بسبب قرب نقطة البايفت لهذا اليوم  اشكر لكم تفهمكم للاستراتيجية واي سؤال أنا حاضر

----------


## almalek77

أبو ريان شو رأيك الآن...  وضع السوق هابط رغم أني أميل جدا للشراء  وجزيت خيرا

----------


## أحمد الشـرنوبى

> أهلا اخي جانكيز وصراحة أنا جد مبسوط لفهمك للاستراتيجية  من خرج عند هدف 10 نقاط او البايفت فقط ربح باذن الله  يفترض حسب الاستراتيجية الدخول بيعا من عند البايفت ومن دخل فقد ربح 20 نقطة  ولكن انا في التوصية احببت ان اجعل البيع للصفقة الثانية من نقطة مقاومة جيدة وهي 9550 وذلك بسبب قرب نقطة البايفت لهذا اليوم  اشكر لكم تفهمكم للاستراتيجية واي سؤال أنا حاضر

  شكرا لك أخى بن فريحان.. 
همسة : منتظرين باقى استراتيجياتك  :Big Grin:

----------


## بن فريحان

> أبو ريان شو رأيك الآن... وضع السوق هابط رغم أني أميل جدا للشراء  وجزيت خيرا

 بيني وبينك وبعيد عن الاستراتيجية انا دخلت شراء من 1.9480 ووقف الخسارة 1.9450 والهدف مفتوح للأعلى مع تحرك وقف الخسارة 15 نقطة

----------


## abdou39

الحمد للله على السلامه يا اخ ابو ريان  .
عندي مشكل في خط البيفوت(البنفسجي ) في هذا اليوم عاطيني  1.5920 وليس 1.5916 زي ما هو عندكم  .
هل هي مشكل اعدادات اي توقيت ام ماذا  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## almalek77

> بيني وبينك وبعيد عن الاستراتيجية انا دخلت شراء من 1.9480 ووقف الخسارة 1.9450 والهدف مفتوح للأعلى مع تحرك وقف الخسارة 15 نقطة

 مبروك علينا يا أبو ريان  الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## mhemam2005

أخي الكريم ابن فريحان
بعد التحية لدي سؤال:
حسب فهمي للطريقة كنت متوقع الدخول بيعا من البيفوت كعملية أولى بهدف 10 نقاط.
ثم العملية الثانية شراءا من 1.9490 (M2) بهدف 10 ايضا.
و لله الحمد العمليتين تمام لكن السعر عكس حوالي 55 نقطة
فهل مثلا تنصح لنا ان يكون الدعم بيوم مثل اليوم بعيد عن السعر حيث للباوند رينج كبير بالنسبة للعملات الاخرى فيكون صفقة الشراء من S1 و ليس M2 ؟ 
فهل انا فاهم صح؟
ارجو التصحيح لي يا اخي و بارك الله لك و و أنار بصيرتك.
و شاكر لك وقتك الغالي

----------


## طارق الزعبي

الله يحيك يا ابو ريان فعلاّ الخير عن مطراه ( لقد ذكرتك بالخير قبل ايام مع عدد من الاخوه مشرفين واعضاء )  وها انت تطل من جديد وبأنطلاقه جديده وفقك الله وادامك للخير

----------


## AlShamali

*استراتيجيه رائعه وفقك الله   
و10 نقاط مضمونين احلى من 100 نص ونص   
رحم الله مواتكم وموتا المسلمين ..*

----------


## سفاح

لو سمحتم حد عنده موقع يعطي اذا كانت هذه الاخبار سلبيه ام ايجابيه للزوج GBP|USD 
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## سفاح

هوا شيء غريب معلش حد عنده فكره ليش الدورات التدريبيه الي اعلانه فوق وكمان المسابقه بتاعت FXSOL ليش توقفت من زمان  
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## almalek77

يا أبو ريان سجلناك غياب  الأمر بيع  الهدف 19549 الوقف -35 عن نفسي دخلت بيع من 19580 وشراء من 19549 الهدف 10 نقاط الوقف -35 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله صحح لي يا أبو ريان

----------


## abdou39

حياك الله اخي 77 ALMALEK  كم عندك خط البيفوت اليوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بن فريحان

> توصيات الاثنين 12-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ============== افتتاح = 1.9505 البايفت = 1.9515  شراء من 1.9500 الى 1.9485 وقف خسارة 1.9455 هدف مابين1.9510 الى 1.9550   بيع من مستويات 1.9550 الى 1.9585 وقف خسارة 1.9610 هدف مابين 1.9540 الى 1.9450

 نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم
توصية الشراء تفعلت وحققت الهدف وزيادة = ربح 23 نقطة
توصية البيع تفعلت وضربت وقف الخسارة = خسارة 25 نقطة
الاجمالي = خسارة نقطتين

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الثلاثاء 13-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD
============== افتتاح = 1.9565
البايفت = 1.9545   بيع من مستويات 1.9565 الى 1.9585
وقف خسارة 1.9610
هدف مابين 1.9555 الى 1.9500    شراء من 1.9550 الى 1.9525
وقف خسارة 1.9485
هدف مابين1.9560 الى 1.9625

----------


## بن فريحان

بالنظر لشارت الجنيه دولار على فاصل الساعة  نجد تكون نموذج سلبي وهو الراس والكتفين وبكسر خط الرقبة 9545 ممكن نشوف نزول بحدود 75 نقطة الى مستويات 9465 والله العالم  لذا يجب مراعاة الشيء هذا

----------


## abdou39

حيا ك الله اخي بن فريحان  .
يا ريت تساعدني في تغيير الاعدادات الزمنيه حتى  تعطيني نفس النتاءج عندكم .
انا في هذه اللحضه مازال عندي   خط البيفوت ليوم امس اي ان اليوم الجديد مازال لم يفتح  لحد الان.
سيفتح بعد  حواتي 1ساعه و45 دقيقه اي ان المشكله عندي هي مشكله اعدادات زمنيه .
هل ان هناك اعدادات خاصه في المؤشر يمكن  ام ماذا ؟؟؟ وسارفق الشارت  بدون خطوط الافقيه لتضهر احسن 
الرجاء المساعده يا اخوان

----------


## بن فريحان

> حيا ك الله اخي بن فريحان .
> يا ريت تساعدني في تغيير الاعدادات الزمنيه حتى تعطيني نفس النتاءج عندكم .
> انا في هذه اللحضه مازال عندي خط البيفوت ليوم امس اي ان اليوم الجديد مازال لم يفتح لحد الان.
> سيفتح بعد حواتي 1ساعه و45 دقيقه اي ان المشكله عندي هي مشكله اعدادات زمنيه .
> هل ان هناك اعدادات خاصه في المؤشر يمكن ام ماذا ؟؟؟ وسارفق الشارت بدون خطوط الافقيه لتضهر احسن 
> الرجاء المساعده يا اخوان

 استخدم برنامج شركة تعتمد الافتتاح في الشارت باغلاق سوق امريكا 
مثل البرنامج التالي https://service.varengold.de/fxdemo/?download=Client

----------


## بن فريحان

أخبار الجنيه الان صدرت سلبية جدا  نتوقف عن الشراء ونستمر بتوصية البيع قليلا

----------


## بن فريحان

يمكن الآن الدخول شراء من 9525 الى 9500 ووقف الخسارة كما في التوصية

----------


## بن فريحان

مبروك البيع من 9575 الى 9525 = 50 نقطة ومبروك الشراء من 9525 والان 9540 = 15 نقطة

----------


## سفاح

لو سمحتم ممكن حد يقولي ليش الدورات التدريبيه وكمان المسابقه الخاصه بالموقع توقفت  
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## theden

ان شاء الله اليوم ساكون متابع للاستاذ الفاضل 
وعسى الله ان يكتب لنا الربح على يده

----------


## أحمد الشـرنوبى

صفقات اليوم  
شراء  مع الافتتاح والهدف خط البايفوت عند 1.9485 
وبيع من عند  خط البايفوت بهدف 10 نقاط

----------


## بن فريحان

> توصيات الثلاثاء 13-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ============== افتتاح = 1.9565 البايفت = 1.9545   بيع من مستويات 1.9565 الى 1.9585 وقف خسارة 1.9610 هدف مابين 1.9555 الى 1.9500    شراء من 1.9550 الى 1.9525 وقف خسارة 1.9485 هدف مابين1.9560 الى 1.9625

 نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم
توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت أهدافها = 80 نقطة
توصية الشراء تفعلت وحققت أهدافها =35 نقطة
اجمالي = ربح 115 نقطة ولله الحمد

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الأربعاء 14-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD
============== افتتاح = 1.9450
البايفت = 1.9485   شراء من 1.9450 الى 1.9435
وقف خسارة 1.9385
هدف مابين1.9460 الى 1.9500  بيع من مستويات 1.9485 الى 1.9500
وقف خسارة 1.9535
هدف مابين 1.9475 الى 1.9435

----------


## theden

بن فريحان  انا اليوم يبدا عندي ساعه 3 بتوقيت السعودية !!! 
هل انتظر الى ذلك الوقت؟؟

----------


## بن فريحان

> توصيات الأربعاء 14-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ============== افتتاح = 1.9450 البايفت = 1.9485   شراء من 1.9450 الى 1.9435 وقف خسارة 1.9385 هدف مابين1.9460 الى 1.9500  بيع من مستويات 1.9485 الى 1.9500 وقف خسارة 1.9535 هدف مابين 1.9475 الى 1.9435

 نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم
توصية الشراء تفعلت وحققت الهدف = ربح 19 نقطة
توصية البيع لم تتفعل
اجمالي اليوم = 19 نقطة

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الخميس 15-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD
============== افتتاح = 1.9465
البايفت = 1.9435   بيع من مستويات 1.9465 الى 1.9485
وقف خسارة 1.9515
هدف مابين 1.9455 الى 1.9400   شراء من 1.9435 الى 1.9415
وقف خسارة 1.9375
هدف مابين1.9445 الى 1.9500

----------


## أحمد الشـرنوبى

> توصيات الخميس 15-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD
> ============== افتتاح = 1.9465
> البايفت = 1.9435   بيع من مستويات 1.9465 الى 1.9485
> وقف خسارة 1.9515
> هدف مابين 1.9455 الى 1.9400   شراء من 1.9435 الى 1.9415
> وقف خسارة 1.9375
> هدف مابين1.9445 الى 1.9500

 الى الهدف بأذن الله..   :015:  
ولو أنى أرى أن البيع الان فيه نوع من الخطورة..

----------


## بن فريحان

> الى الهدف بأذن الله..      ولو أنى أرى أن البيع الان فيه نوع من الخطورة..

   الان السعر 1.9441  ربح =24 نقطة :AA:

----------


## سكاب

ماشاء الله عليك اخي ابن فريحان 
طريقه سهله والى الان رابحه 
يارب دوم 
نتمنى الاستمرار في المتابعه 
ولك من الدعاء التوفيق

----------


## max3000

يعطيك العافية ابوريان

----------


## بن فريحان

نزل السعر الى 1.9435 ثم ارتد صعودا الى 1.9458 والحمدلله

----------


## abdou39

الله الله عليك يا اخي بن  فريحان  !!!!!  مكاسب حقيقيه 
بيع من 1.9465 الى  1.9435 ب 30نقطه 
شراء من 19435 الى1.9469 اي    M3  ب34 نقطه 
ثم بيع من 1.9487 الى  1.9435 اى pivot ب 52 نقطه 
ثم شراء من هذه النقطه pivot   وننتضر !!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لحد الان اكثر من 110 نقاط

----------


## theden

للامام جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## محمد27

الله يبارك فيك ابو ريان 
جهد متميز وجبار ماشاء الله عليك
حاولت انزل المؤشر ماضبط
التمبلت اشتغل تمام 
لكن المؤشر ما ادري ليه حملته بنجاح واضفته  لكن مايظهر في القائمة 
بحاول ارفق صور خطوات اضافتي له  لمعرفة الخلل 
محبتي لك

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

"من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم"  ويقولون  "ما ابطى بالسيل آلا كبره"  موفق ان شاء الله   ودي وتقديري للجميع   سكاب لك رساله على الخاص

----------


## theden

بفضل الله ومن ث استراتيجية ابو ريان ربي يحفظه ويغفر كل ثنوبه ويجيزه ألف خير ..تضاعف حسابي لضعف خلال يوم واحد والحمد لله  متابع لك باستمرار يا ابو ريان

----------


## محمد27

وين ابوريان الليلة ؟؟ 
بإنتظارك ياغالي

----------


## بن فريحان

> توصيات الخميس 15-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ============== افتتاح = 1.9465 البايفت = 1.9435   بيع من مستويات 1.9465 الى 1.9485 وقف خسارة 1.9515 هدف مابين 1.9455 الى 1.9400   شراء من 1.9435 الى 1.9415 وقف خسارة 1.9375 هدف مابين1.9445 الى 1.9500

 نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم
توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت الهدف = ربح 40 نقطة
توصية الشراء تفعلت وحققت الهدف = ربح 65 نقطة
اجمالي اليوم = 105 نقاط بحمدالله

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الجمعة 16-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD
============== افتتاح = 1.9475
البايفت = 1.9460  بيع من مستويات 1.9475 الى 1.9495
وقف خسارة 1.9535
هدف مابين 1.9465 الى 1.9445   شراء من 1.9460 الى 1.9435
وقف خسارة 1.9385
هدف مابين1.9450 الى 1.9500

----------


## متفائل محبوب

انت شغلك فقط على الباوند دولار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
والله يوفقك يارب

----------


## بن فريحان

> انت شغلك فقط على الباوند دولار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> والله يوفقك يارب

 وجدت ضالتي به.. ولا يمنع من تطبيق الاستراتيجية على بقية الأزواج وأعطائنا النتائج

----------


## FX.LOSER

> توصيات الجمعة 16-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ============== افتتاح = 1.9475 البايفت = 1.9460  بيع من مستويات 1.9475 الى 1.9495 وقف خسارة 1.9535 هدف مابين 1.9465 الى 1.9445   شراء من 1.9460 الى 1.9435 وقف خسارة 1.9385 هدف مابين1.9450 الى 1.9500

 استاذ بن فريحان  جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك وتعبك  لي سؤال من مبتدئ لو سمحت  انا فهمت الاستراتيجيه الى الان والحمد لله  ولكن الاحظ وجود توصيتين شراء وبيع حضرتك حاططهم  هل معنى ذلك اننا نضع اوردرات معلقه ( للشراء والبيع ) واللي تتفعل خلاص التانيه تلغى ؟  ام ان الاتنين اذا تفعلو نتركهم للهدف باذن الله  معلش اصل الموضوع ده ملخبطني شويه  وشكرا مقدما

----------


## جولاي

. 
هلا ابو رياان  
كيف حاالك ان شاء الله بخير وحمدالله على السلاامة .  ( ربي يجعلهاا اخر الاحزاان )  
سامحني ما مريت على موضوعك صارلي كم يوم عشاان جالس احوس في كل مكاان في المنتدى 
ودي اخذ  فكرة شاملة عن الفوركس تعرف اخوك لساا في اول خطوة   :Regular Smile:  ولازلت على التجريبي  وجالس  
احوس وادوس وراسي صدع  :Frown: .  
ماشاء الله تباارك الله على نتائج الاستراتيجية . ربي يوفقك

----------


## غازي نصور

استراتيجية رائعة ياإخواني وانشالله سابدأبها على الديمو

----------


## بن فريحان

> استاذ بن فريحان   جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك وتعبك  لي سؤال من مبتدئ لو سمحت  انا فهمت الاستراتيجيه الى الان والحمد لله  ولكن الاحظ وجود توصيتين شراء وبيع حضرتك حاططهم  هل معنى ذلك اننا نضع اوردرات معلقه ( للشراء والبيع ) واللي تتفعل خلاص التانيه تلغى ؟  ام ان الاتنين اذا تفعلو نتركهم للهدف باذن الله  معلش اصل الموضوع ده ملخبطني شويه  وشكرا مقدما

 بإذن الله 100% يتفعل أحد الأوردرين 90% يتفعل الاوردرين

----------


## FX.LOSER

> بإذن الله  100% يتفعل أحد الأوردرين  90% يتفعل الاوردرين

  
الله يباركلك 
شكرا على الرد والتوضيح 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## عمر احمد

السلام عليكم
حياك الله ياابو ريان واتساءل ماذا لو كانت شمعة الافتتاح على خط البايفوت هذا اولا وثانيا بناءا على توصية حضرتك فى الشراء مثلا ندخل صفقتين واحدة من الافتتاح بهدف 10نقاط والثانية من اقرب مقاومة وبهدف البايفوت شاكرين ومقدرين ابدعاتكم

----------


## kareemmalki

انا الأن بجربها على كل الأزواج ....وهذا أول يوم...تقريبا ناجحة مع جميع الأزواج إلا جميع أزواج الإسترالى

----------


## AlShamali

نظريه ممتازه.. 
انا شخصيا اكتفي بالعشر نقاط من الصفقه الاولى .. حلوين ومظمونين بذن الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## بن فريحان

> السلام عليكم
> حياك الله ياابو ريان واتساءل ماذا لو كانت شمعة الافتتاح على خط البايفوت هذا اولا وثانيا بناءا على توصية حضرتك فى الشراء مثلا ندخل صفقتين واحدة من الافتتاح بهدف 10نقاط والثانية من اقرب مقاومة وبهدف البايفوت شاكرين ومقدرين ابدعاتكم

 أخي عمر.. اذا وجدنا الافتتاح هو البايفت او قريب جدا منه فينصح بالتوقف لعدم اتضاح الرؤية وهذا شيء نادر الحدوث  اما في الاوضاع الطبيعية فاننا مع الافتتاح ندخل في الصفقة متجهين نجو البايفت ثم اذا وصلنا البايفت ندخل صفقة جديدة كارتداد من البايفت

----------


## محمد27

ابوريان اسعد الله مساك 
واسأل الله ان يجعل ماتعمله في ميزان حسناتك واشكرك من الاعماق على هذا العلم وهذه الاستراتيجية الممتازة ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
كما قلت سابقا حاولت ان اضع الاكسبيرت لكن لم أنجح ولا أعرف ماهي المشكلة 
سأرفق الصور للخطوات لمعرفة أين الخلل وأشكرك مقدما على اهتمامك أخي العزيز 
بعد التحميل  قمت بإغلاق الميتاتريدر وتشغليه  والبحث عن الاكسبيرت في الأعلى وفي الخانة اليسرى كما في الصورة لكن  لم أجده

----------


## Bahraintr

السلام عليكم
هل تدير حسابات ياأخ بن فريحان

----------


## abdou39

اخي محمد .
بالنسبه الى استراتيجيه بن فريحان  يكفي ان تضع التمبلات  templete فيها كل المرفقات benfrihan 3
بالنسبه الى كيفيت وضع تمبلات او انديكاتار او اكسبريت تجده في هته الرابطه بتفسير الممل . https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9494.html

----------


## محمد27

> اخي محمد .
> بالنسبه الى استراتيجيه بن فريحان يكفي ان تضع التمبلات templete فيها كل المرفقات benfrihan 3
> بالنسبه الى كيفيت وضع تمبلات او انديكاتار او اكسبريت تجده في هته الرابطه بتفسير الممل . https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9494.html

  
الف شكر اخي Abdou 
التامبليت  يظهر عندي لامشكلة فيه لكن خط البايفوت الذي يحدد  الهدف   لايظهر  وهذه هي المشكلة 
اتبعت الطريقة كما في الشرح تماما
وضعت اكسبيرتات اخرى وتظهر عندي  لكن اكسبيرت ابوريان لم يظهر وهناك خلل عندي  شيء مؤكد لكنني لم أكتشفه حتى الان   :016:  
انتظر رأي ابوريان ماذا يقول

----------


## عمر احمد

السلام عليكم
شكرا ابو ريان على الرد والاهتمام بخصوص افتتاح شمعة الافتتاح على خط البايفوت ولكنى لاحظت انه اذا فتحت الشمعة على خط البايفوت على فريم15دقيقة انتقل الى فريم الساعة فاراها بعيدة عن خط البايفوت ويمكن فى هذه الحالة الدخول من فريم الساعة هل تعتمد كلامى هذا او ماهو فريم الاستراتيجية المفضل ومع التحية والتقدير

----------


## بن فريحان

> السلام عليكم
> شكرا ابو ريان على الرد والاهتمام بخصوص افتتاح شمعة الافتتاح على خط البايفوت ولكنى لاحظت انه اذا فتحت الشمعة على خط البايفوت على فريم15دقيقة انتقل الى فريم الساعة فاراها بعيدة عن خط البايفوت ويمكن فى هذه الحالة الدخول من فريم الساعة هل تعتمد كلامى هذا او ماهو فريم الاستراتيجية المفضل ومع التحية والتقدير

 من سابع المستحيلات ان تجد سعر شمعة فريم زمني يختلف عن سعر شمعة فريم زمني آخر  أعتقد أنك ملخبط

----------


## بن فريحان

> توصيات الجمعة 16-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ============== افتتاح = 1.9475 البايفت = 1.9460  بيع من مستويات 1.9475 الى 1.9495 وقف خسارة 1.9535 هدف مابين 1.9465 الى 1.9445   شراء من 1.9460 الى 1.9435 وقف خسارة 1.9385 هدف مابين1.9450 الى 1.9500

 نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم
توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت الهدف = ربح 20 نقطة
توصية الشراء تفعلت وحققت الهدف = ربح 130 نقطة
الاجمالي = ربح 150 نقطة

----------


## محمود علي

> نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم  توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت الهدف = ربح 20 نقطة توصية الشراء تفعلت وحققت الهدف = ربح 130 نقطة  الاجمالي = ربح 150 نقطة

 الغالي استاذ بن فريحان حياك الله لي كم استفسار لحضرتك اولا هل وضعك للستوب في حدود 35 نقطة من مبدأ عدم خسارة اكثر من 3% من الحساب في صفقة واحدة لاني اتذكر اني قمت بعملية حسابية فوجدت الامر منطبق  ثانيا كيف تدير الصفقة بعد فتحها ووضع امر الليميت حيث اني اجدك احيانا تتعدى الهدف المحدد لصفقة البيع او الشراء فهل تديرها بتريلينج ستوب ام ماذا (للخروج باقصى ربح ممكن) ام تقسم نسبة العشرة في المائة الى عقود صغيرة....هناك الكثير من الطرق ولكن بالطبع لا يفتى ومالك في المدينة (وارغب بشدة في معرفة طريقتك)  ثالثا في بعض الايام يكون الباوند دولار افتتح بعيدا جدا عن البيفوت (وليكن مثلا فوقه باربع مستويات بيفوت مع كامريلا) ماذا يكون موقفنا وقتها (خصوصا لاصحاب الوسادة وانا منهم صراحة :Big Grin: )  ورجاء لا تنسى وعدك لنا لاني في انتظاره من وقتها وجزاك الله كل خير  متابعك الصامت محمود علي

----------


## aziz6565

ما شاء الله جهد مبارك واستراتيجية رائعة

----------


## saudot

يعطيك العافيه ابو ريان مجهود رائع واصل يحفظك الله

----------


## بن فريحان

> الغالي استاذ بن فريحان  حياك الله لي كم استفسار لحضرتك اولا هل وضعك للستوب في حدود 35 نقطة من مبدأ عدم خسارة اكثر من 3% من الحساب في صفقة واحدة لاني اتذكر اني قمت بعملية حسابية فوجدت الامر منطبق  ثانيا كيف تدير الصفقة بعد فتحها ووضع امر الليميت حيث اني اجدك احيانا تتعدى الهدف المحدد لصفقة البيع او الشراء فهل تديرها بتريلينج ستوب ام ماذا (للخروج باقصى ربح ممكن) ام تقسم نسبة العشرة في المائة الى عقود صغيرة....هناك الكثير من الطرق ولكن بالطبع لا يفتى ومالك في المدينة (وارغب بشدة في معرفة طريقتك)  ثالثا في بعض الايام يكون الباوند دولار افتتح بعيدا جدا عن البيفوت (وليكن مثلا فوقه باربع مستويات بيفوت مع كامريلا) ماذا يكون موقفنا وقتها (خصوصا لاصحاب الوسادة وانا منهم صراحة)  ورجاء لا تنسى وعدك لنا لاني في انتظاره من وقتها وجزاك الله كل خير  متابعك الصامت محمود علي

 أهلا أخي الفاضل  نعود إلى بداية كلامنا عن الاستراتيجية.. اولاً اسمها ضمان عشر نقاط بإذن الله.. لذلك الهدف الأول من الاستراتيجية هي ضمان الحد الأدنى عشر نقاط  أما في حال متابعة الشخص للسوق والشاشة فبإمكانه أخذ اكثر نقاط ربحية وذلك ما اشرنا إليه في القول ( الهدف ما بين عشر نقاط ... الى .... الله اعلم ) لذلك من يتابع سيجني ربحا اكثر ومن يرغب في وضع امر للهدف بمقدار عشر نقاط فهو سوف يجني مابين عشر نقاط الى عشرين نقطة يوميا بإذن الله

----------


## hseno6

مرحبا بكم باللغه العربية

----------


## الزاهد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بن فريحان جزاك الله خير الجزاء على كل ما تبذله من جهود متميزة، كنت على وشك تطليق الفوركس بالثلاث ألى أن هداني الله لاستراتيجتك جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وهي ضمان عشر نقاط باستخدام الاستوكاستك، وأتمنا أن أجد الفرصة لتطبيق هذه الاستراتيجية لكن مشكلتي أنني أنام في الحادية عشر مساء بتوقيت الامارات واستيقظ الساعة الخامسة صباحا للذهاب للعمل حتى الساعة الرابعة عصرا فهل أستطيع أن أجد حل لهذه المشكلة لأن توقيت هذه الاستراتيجية الجديدة يبدأ بعد منتصف الليل وشكرا .

----------


## عمر احمد

[quote=بن فريحان;695626]من سابع المستحيلات ان تجد سعر شمعة فريم زمني يختلف عن سعر شمعة فريم زمني آخر  أعتقد أنك ملخبط[/quote السلام عليكم
اسف اخى ابو ريان فعلا مستحيل لانى كنت على فريم الساعة وكان البايفوت بعيداعن الافتتاح وحينما انتقلت على فريم15دقيقةكان شمعة الافتتاح على خط البايفوت وبعد قراءة ردك اعلاه انتقلت للشارت وجدت فريم15دقيقة كان لليوم السابق وليس لليوم الحالى الذى نعمل عليه قول لى بالله عليك كيف نتعلم يقظة ابو ريان ادامك الله لنا مبدعا

----------


## متفائل محبوب

> نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم
> توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت الهدف = ربح 20 نقطة
> توصية الشراء تفعلت وحققت الهدف = ربح 130 نقطة
> الاجمالي = ربح 150 نقطة

 مشاءالله  تبارك الله 
ان شاءالله دوم هذي الارباح

----------


## kareemmalki

إستراتيجية رائعة ماشاء الله

----------


## محمد27

> عندي لك طريقة اسميتها ( فن إدارة المحفظة ) تعطيك ربح 11123% إحدى عشر ألف ومئة وثلاث وعشرين نسبة مئوية  وبنسبة مخاطرة -9000% اي بالناقص 9000% فقط ربح يومي عشر نقاط   سأحاول ارفاقها قريباً بإذن الله

 اسعد الله مساك ابوريان 
منذ ان بدأت بالطريقة وانا احاول اضافة الاكسبيرت  الى ان يأست  واضطريت ان اكتب سؤالي في مشاركة سابقة عن كيفية الاضافة او بمعنى اصح عن  مكمن الخلل في طريقتي والحمدلله  تجاوزت هذا  وغيرت طريقة الاضافة  بشكل يدوي  وظهر عندي البايفوت اخيرا  
الإستراتيجية ماشاء الله اثبتت نجاحا باهرا , لكن ابن ادم طماع  :Regular Smile:  
سؤالي 
ماهي  الطريقة التي وعدت بها في مشاركتك السابقة  :Asvc:  :Wink Smile:  ؟؟؟ 
محبتي لك

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

مش قادر اقولك اخى فى الله غير جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق وانا فعلا كنت هسيب الفوركس تماما من الأسبوع القادم لانى كنت كل مكسب حاجه اخسرها للطمع اولا وثانيا لان ىاخد توصيات من ناس مش حد محدد  ولكن من يوم الأحد الاسعه 12 مساء ان شاء الل هتابع موضوعك بكل دقه ولكن ارجو منك ان تشرح لنا بختصار نحط الأوردرات ازاى حيث انى اعمل واريد فقط 10 نقاط نعمه من الله كل يوم فكيف احط النقاط والاليمت حتى استيقظ اجد الصفقات مفعله ومقفوله بإن الله بربح   وشكرا   اخوك احمد

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الاثنين 19-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ============== افتتاح = 1.9568 البايفت = 1.9530  بيع من مستويات 1.9568 الى 1.9585 وقف خسارة 1.9615 هدف مابين 1.9555 الى 1.9525   شراء من 1.9530 الى 1.9515 وقف خسارة 1.9485 هدف مابين1.9540 الى 1.9600

----------


## محمد27

> توصيات الاثنين 19-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ============== افتتاح = 1.9568 البايفت = 1.9530  بيع من مستويات 1.9468 الى 1.9585 وقف خسارة 1.9515 هدف مابين 1.9455 الى 1.9425   شراء من 1.9430 الى 1.9415 وقف خسارة 1.9385 هدف مابين1.9440 الى 1.9500

  
اسعد الله صباحك ابو ريان 
تأكد من الارقام  هل الهدف فعلا كما ذكر في بحر الاربع مئة ؟؟
الافتتاح في بحر الخمس مئة

----------


## kareemmalki

بالتأكيد هو خطأ 
التصحيح 1.9568

----------


## بن فريحان

> اسعد الله صباحك ابو ريان 
> تأكد من الارقام هل الهدف فعلا كما ذكر في بحر الاربع مئة ؟؟
> الافتتاح في بحر الخمس مئة

 بارك الله فيك.. تم التعديل وأشكرك على ملاحظتك

----------


## محمد27

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بن فريحان   _عندي لك طريقة اسميتها ( فن إدارة المحفظة ) تعطيك ربح 11123% إحدى عشر ألف ومئة وثلاث وعشرين نسبة مئوية   وبنسبة مخاطرة -9000% اي بالناقص 9000% فقط ربح يومي عشر نقاط   سأحاول ارفاقها قريباً بإذن الله_ 
اسعد الله مساك ابوريان 
منذ ان بدأت بالطريقة وانا احاول اضافة الاكسبيرت الى ان يأست واضطريت ان اكتب سؤالي في مشاركة سابقة عن كيفية الاضافة او بمعنى اصح عن مكمن الخلل في طريقتي والحمدلله تجاوزت هذا وغيرت طريقة الاضافة بشكل يدوي وظهر عندي البايفوت اخيرا  
الإستراتيجية ماشاء الله اثبتت نجاحا باهرا , لكن ابن ادم طماع  :Regular Smile:  
سؤالي 
ماهي الطريقة التي وعدت بها في مشاركتك السابقة  :Asvc:  :Wink Smile:  ؟؟؟ 
محبتي لك

----------


## محمود علي

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بن فريحان   _عندي لك طريقة اسميتها ( فن إدارة المحفظة ) تعطيك ربح 11123% إحدى عشر ألف ومئة وثلاث وعشرين نسبة مئوية_   _وبنسبة مخاطرة -9000% اي بالناقص 9000%_ _فقط ربح يومي عشر نقاط_   _سأحاول ارفاقها قريباً بإذن الله_  
> اسعد الله مساك ابوريان 
> منذ ان بدأت بالطريقة وانا احاول اضافة الاكسبيرت الى ان يأست واضطريت ان اكتب سؤالي في مشاركة سابقة عن كيفية الاضافة او بمعنى اصح عن مكمن الخلل في طريقتي والحمدلله تجاوزت هذا وغيرت طريقة الاضافة بشكل يدوي وظهر عندي البايفوت اخيرا  
> الإستراتيجية ماشاء الله اثبتت نجاحا باهرا , لكن ابن ادم طماع  
> سؤالي 
> ماهي الطريقة التي وعدت بها في مشاركتك السابقة  ؟؟؟ 
> محبتي لك

   الله ينور عليك( محمد27) يا غالي فكر الحاج بن فريحان باللي منتظرينه على نار احسن شكله نسينا  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:   همسة: امازحك ابو ريان بارك الله لك وجزاك كل الخير :Eh S(7):

----------


## FX.LOSER

> توصيات الاثنين 19-5-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ============== افتتاح = 1.9568 البايفت = 1.9530  بيع من مستويات 1.9568 الى 1.9585 وقف خسارة 1.9615 هدف مابين 1.9555 الى 1.9525   شراء من 1.9530 الى 1.9515 وقف خسارة 1.9485 هدف مابين1.9540 الى 1.9600

 اسبوع مليان أرباح بإذن الله تعالى  هل تفعلت الصفقات او احداها عند احد ؟  وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## بن فريحان

ملف فن إدارة المحفظه إضغط للتحميل

----------


## FX.LOSER

بسم الله توكلنا على الله   اعتقد كده باذن الله صفقة البيع تفعلت  لكن الشراء لم تتفعل لانه لم يصل لحدود خط البايفوت  صح كده يا جماعه ولا لا  فين المتابعين  وان شاء الله بالتوفيق

----------


## بن فريحان

> بسم الله توكلنا على الله   اعتقد كده باذن الله صفقة البيع تفعلت  لكن الشراء لم تتفعل لانه لم يصل لحدود خط البايفوت  صح كده يا جماعه ولا لا  فين المتابعين  وان شاء الله بالتوفيق

 تفعلت صفقة البيع وحققت الهدف وزيادة حيث وصل السعر من نقطة البيع الى 1.9536 لا يمنع من الدخول مجدداً الآن من مستويات 1.9575

----------


## محمود علي

> ملف فن إدارة المحفظه   إضغط للتحميل

 اذا امكن شرح الملف يا غالي نكون شاكرين لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## FX.LOSER

> تفعلت صفقة البيع وحققت الهدف وزيادة حيث وصل السعر من نقطة البيع الى 1.9536   لا يمنع من الدخول مجدداً الآن من مستويات 1.9575

  بارك الله فيك أستاذ بن فريحان  وجزاك الله كل خير للتوضيح  وان شاء الله تتحقق اهدافي ( لأني دخلت بيع متأخر من 1.9574 ) بس كلمه حضرتك طمنتني ان شاء الله

----------


## بن فريحان

> بارك الله فيك أستاذ بن فريحان  وجزاك الله كل خير للتوضيح   وان شاء الله تتحقق اهدافي ( لأني دخلت بيع متأخر من 1.9574 ) بس كلمه حضرتك طمنتني ان شاء الله

 وليزيد اطمئنانك فقد دخلت انا ايضا من نفس النقطة مجدداُ والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## بربيكان

> وليزيد اطمئنانك فقد دخلت انا ايضا من نفس النقطة مجدداُ والله يوفق الجميع

   وانا ايضاً معكم من نفس النقطة لتطمئن قلوبكما :Big Grin:   لكن ماهو الهدف اخوي بن فريحان :Emoticon1:

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

> ملف فن إدارة المحفظه   إضغط للتحميل

 استاذى الغالى عندما اضغط على ايا من اللنكين يفتح معى موقع المتداول فهل الخطأ عندى فقط ولك جزيل شكرى.......

----------


## FX.LOSER

> استاذى الغالى عندما اضغط على ايا من اللنكين يفتح معى موقع المتداول فهل الخطأ عندى فقط ولك جزيل شكرى.......

 بعد اذن الأستاذ بن فريحان  الرابط هوه  http://www.binfrihan.com/manegforex.zip   وشكرا

----------


## بن فريحان

> حاضرين بس لو سمحت ممكن نعرف    على اى أساس تم تحديد نقاط الدخول ونقاط الوقف

   نقاط الدخول :  الأولى على سعر الافتتاح  الثانية على خط البايفت  الأهداف:   10 نقاط  وقف الخسارة:   50 نقطة

----------


## عبدالله قائد

> حاضرين بس لو سمحت ممكن نعرف    على اى أساس تم تحديد نقاط الدخول ونقاط الوقف

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t46040.html  يمكن فيه اجابة لتساؤلك أخي الكريم

----------


## عبدالله قائد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  المعذرة أخي ابو ريان رديت وما انتبهت والحق يقال لا يفتى ومالك في المدينة

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله   اخي وعزيزي وحبيبي وصديقي ابو محمد هنا بشحمه ولحمه.. يامرحبا يامرحبا.. والله فرحت كثيرا لتواجدك ومتابعتك   للمعلومية فقط.. ابو محمد مضارب البترول وشرس جداً ماشاء الله عليه

 اهلا وسهلا بأخونا عبد الله قائد 
ونأمل ان نستفيد منك في المضاربة

----------


## ابداعي

بالتوفيق للجميع ... 
 بانتظار الجديد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالله قائد

> اهلا وسهلا بأخونا عبد الله قائد 
> ونأمل ان نستفيد منك في المضاربة

 الله يكرمكم ويغليكم هذا من لطفكم  وبيني وبينك اسال الله حسن الختام ، خلاص ما عاد ليا في المضاربة ولا المهاوشة ( أمزح )  إن شاء الله استطيع المساهمة معاكم  بالمناسبة أنا مع الأستراتيجية 100%  تقبلوا تقديري وإحترامي

----------


## الزاهد

> نقاط الدخول :  الأولى على سعر الافتتاح  الثانية على خط البايفت  الأهداف:  10 نقاط  وقف الخسارة:   50 نقطة

 جزاكم الله خير

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> بارك الله فيكم جميعاً  ولا أزال أتابعكم بصمت ومرتاح لمستوى الفهم للاستراتيجية لديكم ولكن عتبي على الأخوة المتفرجين والذين لا يشاركون .. وودي لو ارى كل يوم شخص يقوم بوضع التوصية ولا خوف من الخطأ فنحن بعد الله معكم نعدل إذا حصل اي خطأ ولكن يجب المحاولة

 اخى الكريم شكرا لمتابعتك معنا ولكن انا كمان اعتب عليك لان سالك كثير عن التوصيه ولم اجد من مجيب وانته الان تعتب على الى ما يسألو :016:   اتمنى ان تجيب على تسألاتنا حول الستراتجيه لانى لم اجد من اجابه على الكثير من المؤشرات  وفقدت الامل ان حد يرد عليا 
تحياتى

----------


## التيحاد يجري في الدم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## التيحاد يجري في الدم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الزوج الآن في منطقة 1.9791
وأعتقد أن توصية اليوم ستكون شراء من هذه المستويات أو من سعر الافتتاح لأنه والله أعلم سيظل السعر في هذه المناطق للساعات القليلة القادمة والشراء سيكون بهدف 50 نقطة إن شاء الله إلى مستوى البايفوت 
ولكن رجاء من الإخوة من سيطلع على مشاركتي هذه أنا لا أزال أقل من مبتدئ ولذلك رجاء عدم الأخذ بكلامي وتنفيذ صفقة بناء عليه إلا بعد تزكية ما ذكرت من قبل الإخوة المحترفين وعلى رأسهم طبعا الشيخ بن فريحان 
دمتم سالمين وبالربح الوفير إن شاء الله

----------


## التيحاد يجري في الدم

السلام عليكم 
إخواني ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة أن الشراء سيكون بهدف 50 نقطة ولكني أعتقد ( وأرجو التصحيح من أساتذتنا ) أن الأخبار غدا في مجملها ليست جيدة بالنسبة للزوج الذي نعمل عليه الباوند / دولار 
ولذلك أرى والله العليم أن الهدف سيكون أفضل بعد 20  إلى 30 نقطة 
لأن الزوج سيستمر في الهبوط  إجمالا 
تحياتي

----------


## التيحاد يجري في الدم

السعر لا يزال عند 1.9791

----------


## عبدالله قائد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله توصيات الأربعاء 30-7-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.9803 البايفت = 1.9844  شراء من 1.9803وما دونها
وقف خسارة 1.9753 هدف مابين 1.9840  بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

عفوا الفتتاح كان 1.9788  وليس 1.9803

----------


## التيحاد يجري في الدم

جزاك الله خير

----------


## التيحاد يجري في الدم

إخواني أليس الافتتاح الساعة 1 صباحا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالله قائد

> عفوا الفتتاح كان 1.9788 وليس 1.9803

 صدقت  ونفس الأهداف المذكورة   المعذرة

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
وخاصة اخوي عبد الله قائد لانزال التوصية 
الافتتاح على ار تريد 1.9803 
بس لازالت بض المؤشرات متضخمة لذا ننتظر سعر افضل بحول الله لضمان 10 نقاط

----------


## عبدالله قائد

> بارك الله فيكم جميعا  وخاصة اخوي عبد الله قائد لانزال التوصية  الافتتاح على ار تريد 1.9803  بس لازالت بض المؤشرات متضخمة لذا ننتظر سعر افضل بحول الله لضمان 10 نقاط

   تسلم وتعيش يالغالي  وعلى رأي المثل إللي مايفادي مايجيب الغنايم خصوصا فتح فوق إغلاق اليوم السابق أي بإتجاه خط البايفت  تقبل تقديري وإحترامي

----------


## عبدالله قائد

> إخواني أليس الافتتاح الساعة 1 صباحا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 عندما تكون الساعة 11 و 59 دقيقة يتبقى دقيقة على نهاية اليوم  وبذلك تكون شمعة الساعة الواحدة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة هو بداية اليوم التالي والذي تلاحظه ظهور خطوط البايفت الجديدة مع أول دقيقة بعد الساعة الثانية عشرة  تقبل تقديري وإحترامي

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

> [/color]  تسلم وتعيش يالغالي  وعلى رأي المثل إللي مايفادي مايجيب الغنايم خصوصا فتح فوق إغلاق اليوم السابق أي بإتجاه خط البايفت   تقبل تقديري وإحترامي

 ماشاء الله عليك مدرسة ولا زلنا طلاب في هذا السوق الضخم

----------


## عبدالله قائد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمد لله تحقق الهدف لصفقة اليوم  والفضل لله ثم لأخوي ابو ريان وأبو ريوف  تقبلوا تقديري وإحترامي

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

توصيات الخميس 31-7-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.9815 البايفت = 1.9800  [IMG]  [/IMG]   بيع من 1.9815الى 1.9825 وقف خسارة 1.9855 هدف مابين 1.9805الى 1.9785   شراء من 1.9800الى 1.9790 وقف خسارة 1.9760 هدف مابين 1.9810الى 1.9828

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

الف مبروك تحقق هدف البيع 10 نقاط ولله الحمد

----------


## توفيق

الحمد لله يا غالي لو ممكن مؤشر البايفوت لديك لابني عليه و المؤشرات الرفقة في الصورة 
و مبروك 10 نقاط وانشاء الله 10 للشراء القادم بادن الله
ارجو ادراج  المؤشر يا غالي    

> الف مبروك تحقق هدف البيع 10 نقاط ولله الحمد

----------


## السرحاني1

> الحمد لله يا غالي لو ممكن مؤشر البايفوت لديك لابني عليه و المؤشرات الرفقة في الصورة 
> و مبروك 10 نقاط وانشاء الله 10 للشراء القادم بادن الله
> ارجو ادراج المؤشر يا غالي

   حبيب البي المؤشر موجود باول صفحه بالموضوع  تقدر تحمله  غفر الله لنا ولك :Wink Smile:  :Eh S(7):   الله يجزاك بالف خير يا ابو ريان  :Hands:  :015:

----------


## EgyptionPro

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك احصائية لنتائج هذة الاستراتيجية ؟

----------


## توفيق

بارك الله فيك تسلم    

> حبيب البي المؤشر موجود باول صفحه بالموضوع  تقدر تحمله  غفر الله لنا ولك  الله يجزاك بالف خير يا ابو ريان

----------


## tifanytomato

سلام الله عليكم ورحمتة وبركاتة جزاك الله كل خير يا ابو ريان والاخوة المتابعين

----------


## عبدالله قائد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الأستراتيجية ما شاء الله رائعة وخصوصا للمضاربين القنوعين  وأقترح أن يتم وضع إحصائية لنتائج الأستراتيجية بدءاّ  من الشهر القادم  ودمتم بخير

----------


## التيحاد يجري في الدم

القناعة كنز لايفنى 
التوفيق من الله عز وجل قبل كل شيء + علم + شجاعة وهي بين التهور والجبن + قناعة + صبر 
= نجاح في عالم الفوركس

----------


## رمز

> أخي اسد  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بداية أتمنى أن يكون ردي هذا هو نهاية الحديث في الموضوع الذي بيني وبينك وأتمنى عدم الرد من أي شخص مطلقاً وليعذرني الجميع لأطلب من الإدارة الفاضلة إذا سمح لي أخي ( اسد ) على حذف كل الردود وحذف رد أخي اسد الأول وترك الموضوع فقط لمتابعة الاستراتيجية..  ثانيا: أخي أسد.. مشكلتنا كعرب أننا مستعجلين في كل شيء فصدقني هذه الاستراتيجية من أقوى الاستراتيجيات التي مررت عليها طيلة خبرتي المتواضعة في سوق العملات.. وصدقني لو فقط تعطيها شيء من المتابعة لتجد أنك بإذن الله ستستغني عن متابعة الشاشة 24 ساعة   ثالثاً: لست بالغبي الذي يغيب فترة من زمن ثم يعود ومعه شيء لم يكن قد جربه من قبل وأثبت نجاحه فالاستراتيجية هذه تم تجربتها فترة أكثر من 6 اشهر ولله الحمد تحقق نجاحات مبهرة وستلاحظ ذلك خلال الأيام القادمة  رابعاً: أخي أنا شخص أكتب باسمي الحقيقي ولي متابعيني الذين أفتخر بهم وأتشرف بمعرفتهم وليس عندي استطاعة أن أهبط بسمعتي في استراتيجيات فاشلة  خامساً: عودتي اليكم في هذا المنتدى ستكون من خلال ذلك الموضوع وتلك الاستراتيجية وذلك لعدم تفرغي والله لقراءة المنتدى والرد على المواضيع.. لذلك أتمنى فقط إعطاء الاستراتيجية حقها من الوقت وهو شهر فقط.. علماً بأني قد وضعت الالية لتنفيذها وليس فقط توصيات حتى أستعرض عضلاتي وأجعل الناس تبحث عني في غيابي بل أريدهم ن يتعلموها ويستغنوا بها عني فلست بعائش الدهر كله  سادسا: أدعوك لمناقشتي الاستراتيجية نهاية الشهر الحالي 30-5-2008م   تحياتي للجميع

  
أخي بن فرحان 
السلام عليكم. وعساك  بخير.   حبيت أستفسر:  السعر يتجه إلى خط البايف غالبا.  وليس دائما  كما في متابعتي للبايفت  مدة أربعة أشهر على الين.   السؤال: ألا يوجد حل لهذه المشكلة.   بأن نضع فوترة .  تحل هذه المشكلة.

----------


## tifanytomato

لماذا لم يتم وضع توصيات ليوم الجمعة

----------


## توفيق

> لماذا لم يتم وضع توصيات ليوم الجمعة

 العطلة

----------


## tifanytomato

اخى العزيز العطلة يومى السبت والاحد ولكان الجمعة يوجد سوق

----------


## عبدالله قائد

> اخى العزيز العطلة يومى السبت والاحد ولكان الجمعة يوجد سوق

 السلام عليكم  يوم الجمعة كان البايفت قريب من الإفتتاح بالإضافة إلى أن شمعة الساعة أغلقت ضد اتجاه البايفت فأدى ذلك إلى عدم وضوح الرؤيا  ونصيحة من انسان عاش مراحل درامية كثيرة في الفوركس  ليس بالضرورة أن تعقد صفقات كل يوم ، وهذه التجارة الحقيقية   فبعض المحال التجارية يضل أصحابها طوال اليوم ولا يأتي لهم مشتري   آمل أن أكون قد أفدتك   ودمتم بخير

----------


## alysharf

صدقت والحمد لله على عدم وجود توصيه .,كان الكل خسر

----------


## tifanytomato

جزاك الله خير اخى ونرجو الاستمرار

----------


## HAITH08

السلام عليكم اخى بن فريحان 
بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك المتميز 
 -  انا دخلت عملية على GBP/USD مع افتتاح يوم الجمعة 1-8-2008 
    دخلت شراء على سعر 1,9835 وهدف عند البيفوت 1,9846 وبدون ستوب لوز وهى مفتوحة 
    حتى بخسارة 155 نقطة  ما رايك
 - و دخلت مع افتتاح السوق اليوم وخسرت 50 نقطة ستوب لوز  دخول سعر 1,9575 و هدف عند البيفوت 
    على سعر 1,9767 
 -

----------


## الزاهد

> السلام عليكم اخى بن فريحان 
> بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك المتميز 
> - انا دخلت عملية على GBP/USD مع افتتاح يوم الجمعة 1-8-2008 
> دخلت شراء على سعر 1,9835 وهدف عند البيفوت 1,9846 وبدون ستوب لوز وهى مفتوحة 
> حتى بخسارة 155 نقطة ما رايك
> - و دخلت مع افتتاح السوق اليوم وخسرت 50 نقطة ستوب لوز دخول سعر 1,9575 و هدف عند البيفوت 
> على سعر 1,9767 
> -

 أخي الكريم .. نقطة دخولك كانت قريبة جدا من البايفت ومن المفروض ان تكون بيع لا شراء .

----------


## جمال بسيس

اخواني احتاج الى مؤشر خط البايفت بصيغة mq4

----------


## HAITH08

شكرا اخي السامرى على اهتمامك  معنى كلامك ان لا ادخل في صفقة فى حالة وجود البيفوت قريب من سعر الافتتاح وادخل في عملية عكس البيفوت   وما هو الحد الادنى من النقط للدخول

----------


## أبو صفوان

وجود البيفوت  ماهو البيفوت وكيف الحصول عليه  المعذرة جديد في الفوركس وجديد عليكم

----------


## عبدالله قائد

> وجود البيفوت  ماهو البيفوت وكيف الحصول عليه  المعذرة جديد في الفوركس وجديد عليكم

 البايفوت هو خط المحور لليوم الجديد  ويمكنك رسمه بنفسك الهاي لشمعة اليوم السابق+اللو لشمعة اليوم السابق+إغلاق اليوم السابق  ونتيجة الجمع السابقة تقسمها على 3  ترسم خطا مكان الرقم الجديد على الشارت  ولتحصل على المؤشر مباشرة اذهب لأول صفحة في الموضوع وحمله

----------


## أبو صفوان

شكرا أخي جزاك الله خيرا 
ما هي توصية اليوم

----------


## thecreativex

ان شاء الله يستمر الاخ هوى الطبيعه فى كتابة التوصيات اليوميه (:

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

توصيات الإربعاء 13-8-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.8956 البايفت = 1.9010  [IMG]  [/IMG]  شراء من 1.8955الى 1.8945 وقف خسارة 1.8915 هدف مابين 1.8965الى 1.9010    بيع من مستويات 1.9010الى 1.9020 وقف خسارة 1.9050 هدف مابين 1.9000الى 1.8955

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

[quote=هوى الطبيعه;795638]توصيات الإربعاء 13-8-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  شراء من 1.8955الى 1.8945 وقف خسارة 1.8915 هدف مابين 1.8965الى 1.9010  الف مبروك تم تحقيق الهدف الاول وزيادة  وعذرا على الانظقاع لظروف السوق الحالية وخوفا من ضرب الاستراتيجية بس بحول الله سوف اتواجد قدر الامكان

----------


## محمود علي

[quote=هوى الطبيعه;795773] 

> توصيات الإربعاء 13-8-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  شراء من 1.8955الى 1.8945 وقف خسارة 1.8915 هدف مابين 1.8965الى 1.9010  الف مبروك تم تحقيق الهدف الاول وزيادة  وعذرا على الانظقاع لظروف السوق الحالية وخوفا من ضرب الاستراتيجية بس بحول الله سوف اتواجد قدر الامكان

  
ممكن توضح النقطة المعلمة بالاحمر لو تسمح اخي العزيز 
مشكور مقدما  :Eh S(7):

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

[quote=محمود علي;796748] 

> ممكن توضح النقطة المعلمة بالاحمر لو تسمح اخي العزيز 
> مشكور مقدما

 بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز 
انا قصدي عدم الاستفادة وخوفا على الارباح اللي حصدناها خلال الايام اللي فاتت 
فالهدف هو 10 نقاط فقط 
فكان الاسبوعين اللي فاتت قوة تذبذب عالية وربما يضرب علينا اكثر من استوب لوز

----------


## محمود علي

[quote=هوى الطبيعه;797041] 

> بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز 
> انا قصدي عدم الاستفادة وخوفا على الارباح اللي حصدناها خلال الايام اللي فاتت 
> فالهدف هو 10 نقاط فقط 
> فكان الاسبوعين اللي فاتت قوة تذبذب عالية وربما يضرب علينا اكثر من استوب لوز

  
اشكرك على التوضيح

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

توصيات الخميس 14-8-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.8697 البايفت = 1.8788  [IMG]  [/IMG]  شراء من 1.8665الى 1.8655 وقف خسارة 1.8625 هدف مابين 1.8675الى 1.8788    بيع من مستويات 1.8788الى 1.8800 وقف خسارة 1.8835 هدف مابين 1.8778الى 1.8665

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

> توصيات الخميس 14-8-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============   شراء من 1.8665الى 1.8655 وقف خسارة 1.8625 هدف مابين 1.8675الى 1.8788

 الف مبروك لقد تم تحقيق الهدف الاول 10 نقاط وزيادة

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

توصيات الجمعه 15-8-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.8697 البايفت = 1.8699  [IMG]  [/IMG] توافق تواجد سعر الافتتاح والبايفت عند نقطة واحدة وهذا يدعو إلى الحيرة وعدم الدخول بشكل آمن  ويقضل   بيع من 1.8699الى 1.8710 وقف خسارة 1.840 هدف مابين 1.8688الى 1.8656

----------


## تركي المالكي

ما شاء الله عليك اخي هوى الطبيعة 
أسال الله لكم التوفيق وسجلوني متابع لتوصياتكم الجميلة والرائعة

----------


## بن فريحان

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع أخي هوى الطبيعة  وفقك الله ورعاك.. كم انت مبدع ماشاء الله تبارك الله.. فقد اتقنت الاستراتيجية بشكل رائع  أتمنى ان أجد معك هنا من يبدع في فهم الاستراتيجية ونرى مشاركاته بوضع التوصيات بجوارك  اما أنا فسابقى متواجداً كقاريء ومتابع  تحياتي لك اخي هوى الطبيعة ولكل الأخوة

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

نتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## HAITH08

السلام عليكم اخي بن فريحان  بارك الله فيك على هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة والبسيطة  ولكن بعض الايام الزوج لا يذهب للهدف ( خط البيفوت ) و ان وقف الخسارة بيكون حوالى 40 نقطة و بهذا قد يقضى ربح علي 4 متاجرات فى المرة الواحدة  :016:  وايضا التوصيات اليومية غير منتظمة  فما رايك هل لا ندخل الا فى وجود التوصيات التى  يضعها اخونا هوى الطبيعة بارك الله فيه و جزاه الله كل خير  :Eh S(7):      

> رااااااااااااااااااااااائع أخي هوى الطبيعة  وفقك الله ورعاك.. كم انت مبدع ماشاء الله تبارك الله.. فقد اتقنت الاستراتيجية بشكل رائع  أتمنى ان أجد معك هنا من يبدع في فهم الاستراتيجية ونرى مشاركاته بوضع التوصيات بجوارك  اما أنا فسابقى متواجداً كقاريء ومتابع   تحياتي لك اخي هوى الطبيعة ولكل الأخوة

----------


## أبو صفوان

[quote=بن فريحان;800457]   أتمنى ان أجد معك هنا من يبدع في فهم الاستراتيجية ونرى مشاركاته بوضع التوصيات بجوارك  السلام عليكم وررحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي بن فريحان  على هذا الشعور العالي وحب الخير للغير 
واتنمى ان احقق مناك غير اني لا افهم شيئا من الأسماء المستخدمة في الاستراتيجية  بيفوت ؟  ومتى يظهر؟ بتوقيت مكة ؟ وارجو ان لا اكون مزعجا لك بمداخلتي فالذي شد انتباهي عنوان الموضوع  وتجربتي للتوصيات مع اني لا افهمها  وحاولت افهم كثيرا ولكن دون جدوى  :016: 
                                                    وارجو المعذرة مرة اخرى

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

توصيات الإثنين 18-8-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.8644 البايفت = 1.8619  [IMG]  [/IMG]   بيع من 1.8644 الى 1.8654 وقف خسارة 1.8685 هدف مابين 1.8644 الى 1.8619   شراء من 1.8619 الى 1.8610 وقف خسارة 1.8580 هدف مابين 1.8629 الى 1.8685

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

> رااااااااااااااااااااااائع أخي هوى الطبيعة   وفقك الله ورعاك.. كم انت مبدع ماشاء الله تبارك الله.. فقد اتقنت الاستراتيجية بشكل رائع  أتمنى ان أجد معك هنا من يبدع في فهم الاستراتيجية ونرى مشاركاته بوضع التوصيات بجوارك  اما أنا فسابقى متواجداً كقاريء ومتابع   تحياتي لك اخي هوى الطبيعة ولكل الأخوة

 بارك الله فيك اخوي ابو ريان  فعلا استراتيجية تستحق الاقتناء عشر نقاط وقفل الشاعه وندع اليوم كامل حر لنا مو 24 ساعه امام الشاشة

----------


## samer20

السلام عليكم 
اخواني بعد متابع صامت لهذه الاستراتيجية قمت بتحميل الملف الموجود ف المشاركة الاولى للاخ بن فريحان ولكن وجدت انهناك اكثر من تمبلت فهل من مساعدة كيف يتم تثبيت التمبلت المعمول به حاليا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

> السلام عليكم 
> اخواني بعد متابع صامت لهذه الاستراتيجية قمت بتحميل الملف الموجود ف المشاركة الاولى للاخ بن فريحان ولكن وجدت انهناك اكثر من تمبلت فهل من مساعدة كيف يتم تثبيت التمبلت المعمول به حاليا 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 بارك الله فيك اخوي 
استخدم التمبلت binfrihan33
مع امنيتي للك بالربح لوفير

----------


## moga

مشكوووووور وجاري التجريب

----------


## HAITH08

> بارك الله فيك اخوي ابو ريان  فعلا استراتيجية تستحق الاقتناء عشر نقاط وقفل الشاعه وندع اليوم كامل حر لنا مو 24 ساعه امام الشاشة

 صباح الخير يا اخواني  بارك الله فيك اخى هوى الطبيعة و في توصياتك الممتازة  انا متابع لهذه الاستراتيجية منذ اسبوعين تقريبا و لكنى لدي عتاب على الاخوة المشاركين هنا فى ورشة العمل لانه لا احد يجيب علي استفساراتى  وشكرا  ومبارك للاخوة الذين شركوا وحققوا الاهداف باذن الله  و اتمنى لكم التوفيق000000

----------


## samer20

> بارك الله فيك اخوي 
> استخدم التمبلت binfrihan33
> مع امنيتي للك بالربح لوفير

  
مشكور اخي على الرد ولكن لم اجد تمبلت binfrihan33 في الملف المرفق ولكن يوجد تمبلات binfrhan+binfrihan1+.........+binfrihan6 
ممكن ترفق التمبلت المذكور؟
مشكور

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

> صباح الخير يا اخواني  بارك الله فيك اخى هوى الطبيعة و في توصياتك الممتازة  انا متابع لهذه الاستراتيجية منذ اسبوعين تقريبا و لكنى لدي عتاب على الاخوة المشاركين هنا فى ورشة العمل لانه لا احد يجيب علي استفساراتى  اسأل وسوف تجد من يجاوب عليك ان شاء الله   وشكرا  ومبارك للاخوة الذين شركوا وحققوا الاهداف باذن الله  و اتمنى لكم التوفيق000000

 هدف مابين 1.8633 الى 1.8619 لان البيع كان من 1.8644  الف مبروك تحقق هــدف التوصية10 ولله الحمد

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

> مشكور اخي على الرد ولكن لم اجد تمبلت binfrihan33 في الملف المرفق ولكن يوجد تمبلات binfrhan+binfrihan1+.........+binfrihan6 
> ممكن ترفق التمبلت المذكور؟
> مشكور

 تم ارفاق التمبلت في المرفات اخوي

----------


## samer20

> تم ارفاق التمبلت في المرفات اخوي

   جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## samer20

هل هذا صحيح؟؟

----------


## majdy123

بارك الله فيك ولك في صحتك ومالك استاذنا بن فريحان على ما تقدمه لاخوانك المبتدئين امثالي .. واشدد المبتدئين , حاولت افهم الاستراتيجية لكن جدوى فعندما اضع التمبلت على البرنامج اجد خطوط ملونة كثيرة متلاصقة تقريبا .. اتمنى من اخونا واستاذنا ايضا هوى الطبيعة ان يضع شرح بكلماته على شارت الفرصة التالية بارك الله فيه .. متابعين ان شاء الله

----------


## HAITH08

> هدف مابين 1.8633 الى 1.8619 لان البيع كان من 1.8644  الف مبروك تحقق هــدف التوصية10 ولله الحمد

 شكرا اخى هوى الطبيعة  بارك الله فيك على هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة والبسيطة 
ولكن بعض الايام الزوج لا يذهب للهدف ( خط البيفوت ) و ان وقف الخسارة بيكون حوالى 40 نقطة و بهذا قد يقضى على ربح علي 4 متاجرات فى المرة الواحدة  :016: 
وايضا التوصيات اليومية غير منتظمة 
فما رايك هل لا ندخل الا فى وجود التوصيات التى  تضعها اخى هوى الطبيعة بارك الله فيه و جزاك الله كل خير  :Eh S(7):  و هل نتبع اشارات البيع والشراء التي يعطيها لنا التمبلت المرفق   على مدار اليوم

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

> شكرا اخى هوى الطبيعة  بارك الله فيك على هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة والبسيطة  ولكن بعض الايام الزوج لا يذهب للهدف ( خط البيفوت ) و ان وقف الخسارة بيكون حوالى 40 نقطة و بهذا قد يقضى على ربح علي 4 متاجرات فى المرة الواحدة  انتظر لحظة افتتاح السوق ليوم جديد وهو الساعة 1 ليلاً.. ثم أنظر إلى موقع خط البايفت.. فإن كان السعر الحالي فوق خط البايفت فهذا يعني أن السعر سيزور البايفت لا محالة والله العالم.. لذلك أحاول من اقرب مقاومة أن اقوم بعملية بيع والهدف هو الوصول إلى خط البايفت وإن كان السعر الحالي تحت خط البايفت فاقوم من أقرب دعم بعملية شراء والهدف هو الوصول إلى خط البايفت وهذه تعتبر العملية الأولى وبإذن الله ناجحة حيث نعتمد ايضا على مؤشر الوليام وإشاراته في الدخول الخروج ويفضل الدخول على الاشارة لضمان 10 نقاط بحول الله   وايضا التوصيات اليومية غير منتظمة _بمتابعة اغلاق الساعة 12 واغتنام فرصة الدخول ومعرفة البايفت مسبقا ولا تفرق كثير_ _]__وامريكا اصلا تغلق ابتداء من 12 الى 1 في حالة وجود فرصة_  وبذلك تكون شمعة الساعة الواحدة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة هو بداية اليوم[ البرنامج اللي استخدمه ويعتبر متوافق مع الاستراتيجية هو في الرابط التالي برنامج FINX www.binfrihan.com/Varengold/open/open/fpt4setup.exe     فما رايك هل لا ندخل الا فى وجود التوصيات التى  تضعها اخى هوى الطبيعة بارك الله فيه و جزاك الله كل خير   هذا الاستراتيجية تعتمد على الافتتاح وإغلاق سوق امريكا حيث السعر سيزور البايفت لا محالة والله العالم افضل من المتابعه 24 ساعه امام الشاشة وهي هدفها 10 نقاط فقط ب 10 % من راس المال   و هل نتبع اشارات البيع والشراء التي يعطيها لنا التمبلت المرفق  على مدار اليوم نعم لمعرفة مناطق البيع والشراء المناسبة

 آمل ان اكون افدتك في الاجابة

----------


## HAITH08

> آمل ان اكون افدتك في الاجابة

 شكرا لك اخى الكريم هوى الطبيعة  وفقنا الله واياكم الى طريق الخير الوفير انشاءالله  الان فى علامة شراء على GBP/USD من 1,8627و البيفوت عند 1,8658  فما رايك هل ادخل الان

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

توصيات الثلاثاء 19-8-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.8614 البايفت = 1.8654  [IMG] h[/IMG]  شراء من 1.8614الى 1.8604 وقف خسارة 1.8570 هدف مابين 1.8624الى 1.8654    بيع من مستويات 1.8654الى 1.8664 وقف خسارة 1.8690 هدف مابين 1.8644الى 1.8614

----------


## majdy123

شكرا اخي هوى الطبيعة .. وتم الدخول على الديمو , فعلا كما قلت استراتيجية ولا احلى 10 نقاط واستمتع بحريتك باقي اليوم

----------


## HAITH08

أخى هوى الطبيعة  انا السوق فتح عندى على برنامج التريد منذ ساعتين وخمسة واربعون دقيقة تقريبا  وارجو منك مراجعة مشاركتى السابقة

----------


## majdy123

ما هي الازواج التي تعمل عليها الطريقة ؟؟.. غير الباوند دولار طبعا

----------


## majdy123

اخي هوى الطبيعة عندي كم استفسار .. نويت اتعلم الطريقة بالكن صارلك مساعد وحطيت معك توصيات  :Big Grin:   كيف يتم تحديد الهدف او وقف الخسارة , هذا مثال من احدى الشارتات التي كان قد ارفقها الاستاذ بن فريحان :    دخول الصفقة مفهوم كيف , لكن الهدف الى اين وكيف يحدد ذلك واذا كان عن طريق دعم او مقاومة فلاي فترة يكون ذلك .  سؤال اخر ماذا تمثل باقي الخطوط ( الصفراء والزرقاء ) .  وايضا لاحظت ان سعر العملة يحترم اشارات البيع والشراء للاستراتيجية بشكل كبير يعني معظم الاشارات تكون صحيحة فلماذا لا نأخذ الا صفقة الافتتاح ؟  بوركـت , وفي انتظارك ان شاء الله

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

توصيات الإربعاء 20-8-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.8667 البايفت = 1.8627  [IMG]  [/IMG]   بيع من 1.8670 الى 1.8685 وقف خسارة 1.8719 هدف مابين 1.8660 الى 1.8627   شراء من 1.8627الى 1.8617 وقف خسارة 1.8590 هدف مابين 1.8637الى 1.8670

----------


## samer20

> توصيات الإربعاء 20-8-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.8667 البايفت = 1.8627  [IMG]  [/IMG]   بيع من 1.8670 الى 1.8685 وقف خسارة 1.8719 هدف مابين 1.8660 الى 1.8627   شراء من 1.8627الى 1.8617 وقف خسارة 1.8590 هدف مابين 1.8637الى 1.8670

 متابعين معاك اخ هوى الطبيعة وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## info1961

دخلنا بعد التوكل على الله
شاكرين جهودكم

----------


## HAITH08

صباح الخير اخي هوى الطبيعة  شكرا على اهتمامك , انا شغلت البرنامج اللى اعطيته لى بالامس  والان دخلت عملية بيع من 1.8666 وهدف 1.8631 ولكنه حتى الان خسران 6 نقط ولم يعطى اشارة بيع هل هذا الامر معنا جميعا

----------


## samer20

تحقق هدف البيع من 18677-18667

----------


## HAITH08

اخى انه اعطى منذ دقائق علامة x شراء هل هذة علامة شراء صحيحة

----------


## HAITH08

صبا ح الخير اخواتنا الكرام ووفقنا الله جميعا الى الخير  السوق فتح السعر قريب جدا من البيفوت ما رايكم  :016:  و اين انت يا غالى هوى الطبيعة لعل المانع خير

----------


## samer20

السلام عليكم  يبدو ان الاخ هوى الطبيعة غير متواجد عسى ان يكون بخير اخواني من الشارت يبدو لي ان هناك  صفقت بيع من  1.8610 الى 1.8580  والستوب 1.8645

----------


## توفيق

السعر اليوم متخبط بشدة 
احتمالين مع ضيق البولجنر بوند 
اما هبوط قوي ا صعود قوي 
ارجح الهبوط والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق

مشكلة اخواني مع هده الاستراتيجية ان برنامج افكسول الدي اغلب المتداولين يستعملونه يصل السبيرد فيه الى 5 نقاط
مما يجعلني افكر ب 5 نقاط مضمونة
سكبلنغ مع استراتيجية ابن فريحان 
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## HAITH08

> السلام عليكم  يبدو ان الاخ هوى الطبيعة غير متواجد عسى ان يكون بخير اخواني من الشارت يبدو لي ان هناك صفقت بيع من  1.8610 الى 1.8580  والستوب 1.8645

 شكرا اخى سمير  :016:  و لكن ما رايك فان السعر تجاوز البفوت ارتفاعا  الى 1.8622

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير  
اخواني اعتذر منكم عن عدم انزال التوصية ليوم امس ولهذا اليوم بسبب برنامج الفاينكس وال تريدر لم يفتحو من امس في اليل السيرفر غير شغال

----------


## samer20

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> اسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير  
> اخواني اعتذر منكم عن عدم انزال التوصية ليوم امس ولهذا اليوم بسبب برنامج الفاينكس وال تريدر لم يفتحو من امس في اليل السيرفر غير شغال

 الحمد الله على سلامتك

----------


## forex eyes

طبعاً لا أستطيع تحمل مسئولية التوصية 
ولكن كما في الاستراتيجية 
بيع من 1.8775 كأقرب مقاومة بهدف
1.8745  - 1.8718"خط البايفوت" 
وقف الخسارة 1.8794 
شراء من 1.8718 
الهدف 1.8775
وقف خسارة 1.8687 
ولكن أرجوا عدم تحميلي أي مسئولية
وبالتوفيق

----------


## majdy123

> طبعاً لا أستطيع تحمل مسئولية التوصية 
> ولكن كما في الاستراتيجية 
> بيع من 1.8775 كأقرب مقاومة بهدف
> 1.8745 - 1.8718"خط البايفوت" 
> وقف الخسارة 1.8794 
> شراء من 1.8718 
> الهدف 1.8775
> وقف خسارة 1.8687 
> ولكن أرجوا عدم تحميلي أي مسئولية
> وبالتوفيق

 بوركت اخي لكن سؤالي كيف تحدد الدعم والمقاومة من شارت الاستراتيجية ؟؟

----------


## توفيق

اخي هوى الطبيعة الاحظ انك تقوم بوضع توصيتين  لكن لا تتابع التانية ونكتفي بعشر نقاط من الصفقة الاولى
هل التوصية التانية  لها نفس المردود 
و لمادا لا نتابعها

----------


## HAITH08

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى اتمنى ان تكونوا امضيت سعيدة و هادئة  و ندعوا الله ان يوفقنا ويكون اسبوع ماليئ بالنقاط الرابحة   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## HAITH08

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> اسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير  
> اخواني اعتذر منكم عن عدم انزال التوصية ليوم امس ولهذا اليوم بسبب برنامج الفاينكس وال تريدر لم يفتحو من امس في اليل السيرفر غير شغال

 صباح الخير اخى هوى الطبيعة اتمنى ان تكون مشاكل السيرفر عندك تكون اتحلت باذن الله و تكون مشاركا معنا اليوم و كل يوم  جزاك الله كل خير وسعادة و رزق وفير انشاء الله    :015:  :015:   :015:

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

توصيات الاثنين 25-8-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.8518 البايفت = 1.8604  [IMG]  [/IMG]  شراء من 1.8515الى 1.8500 وقف خسارة 1.8470 هدف مابين 1.8525الى 1.8605    بيع من مستويات 1.8595الى 1.8620 وقف خسارة 1.8650 هدف مابين 1.8585الى 1.8515

----------


## samer20

مشكور اخي هوى الطبيعة متابعين معاك وتم الشراء  اتمنى للجميع التوفيق

----------


## forex eyes

جزاك الله خيراً أخي هوى الطبيعة 
الأخ مجدي
طريقة تحديد الدعوم والمقاومات هو عن طريق الخطوط الموجودة في قالب الاستراتيجية وأقواها بالطبع مايتفق مع قمة أو قاع سابق

----------


## توفيق

> توصيات الاثنين 25-8-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.8518 البايفت = 1.8604  [IMG]  [/IMG]  شراء من 1.8515الى 1.8500 وقف خسارة 1.8470 هدف مابين 1.8525الى 1.8605    بيع من مستويات 1.8595الى 1.8620 وقف خسارة 1.8650 هدف مابين 1.8585الى 1.8515

 اخي هوى الطبيعة الاحظ انك تقوم بوضع توصيتين  لكن لا تتابع التانية ونكتفي بعشر نقاط من الصفقة الاولى
هل التوصية التانية  لها نفس المردود 
و لمادا لا نتابعها

----------


## HAITH08

أخوانى   خط البيفوت عندى مختلف ( 1,8597) اليوم  وايضا خط M2 على  ( 1.8507 )  و هل اضع ستوب لوز 35 نقطة من دخولى   ام 35  نقطة من اقل رقم فى التوصية  (1.8500 )  أفيدوني افادكم الله

----------


## forex eyes

> أخوانى  خط البيفوت عندى مختلف ( 1,8597) اليوم  وايضا خط M2 على ( 1.8507 )  و هل اضع ستوب لوز 35 نقطة من دخولى  ام 35 نقطة من اقل رقم فى التوصية  (1.8500 )  أفيدوني افادكم الله

 
أخي الكريم
بالنسبة لاختلاف خط البايفوت لديك فهو بسبب اختلاف توقيت الافتتاح اليومي حسب الخادم الذي تستخدمه.
أما بالنسبة لوقف الخسارة فمن الأفضل أن تلتزم بالأرقام التي وضعها الأخ هوى الطبيعة
بغض النظر عن موقع خط البايفوت لديك
وبالتوفيق

----------


## بن فريحان

> توصيات الاثنين 25-8-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.8518 البايفت = 1.8604  [IMG]  [/IMG]  شراء من 1.8515الى 1.8500 وقف خسارة 1.8470 هدف مابين 1.8525الى 1.8605    بيع من مستويات 1.8595الى 1.8620 وقف خسارة 1.8650 هدف مابين 1.8585الى 1.8515

   100% :015:

----------


## HAITH08

> أخي الكريم
> بالنسبة لاختلاف خط البايفوت لديك فهو بسبب اختلاف توقيت الافتتاح اليومي حسب الخادم الذي تستخدمه.
> أما بالنسبة لوقف الخسارة فمن الأفضل أن تلتزم بالأرقام التي وضعها الأخ هوى الطبيعة
> بغض النظر عن موقع خط البايفوت لديك 
> وبالتوفيق

 شكرا يا اخى الكريم ولكن توقيت البرنامج الذى اعمل عليه متوافق مع توقيت مكة المكرمة   الساعة الان 1:10 دقائق

----------


## توفيق

> 100%

 يا غالي يا استاد لمادا لا تتابع التوصيات الثانية وما مدى نجاحها مقارنة مع الاولى

----------


## HAITH08

> 100%

 مرحبا بك اخونا بن فريحان  عودا احمدا  بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير   لدى استفسار يا معلمى في التمبلت الخاص  بالاستراتيجية يعطى علامات شراء وبيع على  مدار اليوم فهل نتاجر معها

----------


## بن فريحان

> يا غالي يا استاد لمادا لا تتابع التوصيات الثانية وما مدى نجاحها مقارنة مع الاولى

 اهلا اخي عدم متابعة التوصية الثانية لأنها غير معلومة الوقت للدخول بها.. لذلك من يتابع امام الشاشة فليتابع ومن ليس بمتابع امام الشاشة فيكتفي بالاولى وفيها خير كثير باذن الله

----------


## HAITH08

عملية الشراء خسرت هل حدثت اى اخبار الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بن فريحان

> مرحبا بك اخونا بن فريحان  عودا احمدا  بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير  لدى استفسار يا معلمى في التمبلت الخاص  بالاستراتيجية يعطى علامات شراء وبيع على  مدار اليوم فهل نتاجر معها

 ليس لها علاقة بالاسترتيجية وانما انا وضعت لكم مجموعة من القوالب للاستئاس بها ومن وجد فيها فائدة فليصنع له منها استراتيجية ويستفيد منها

----------


## HAITH08

شكرا اخى بن فريحان :Eh S(7):    ولكن عملية الشراء خسرت فهل حدثت اى اخبار الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## samer20

الحمد الله ضرب الستوب عوضنا على الله

----------


## توفيق

توصيات  الثلاتاء 
26/08/2008
انشاء الله اول توصية لي تكون ناجحة
و لا انصح اي اخ بتتبعها لانها اول مرة احط توصية  افتتاح 1.8524
بيفوت 1.8506 التوصية الاولى 
بيع من 1.8524 الى1.8528   
هدف 1.8510 الى 1.8505
التوصية الثانية 
شراء من 18505 الى 1.8500
1.8540الى 1.8557 
الستوب لوز 35 نقطة

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

> توصيات الثلاتاء 
> 26/08/2008
> انشاء الله اول توصية لي تكون ناجحة
> و لا انصح اي اخ بتتبعها لانها اول مرة احط توصية  افتتاح 1.8524 بيفوت 1.8506 التوصية الاولى  بيع من 1.8524 الى1.8528  هدف 1.8510 الى 1.8505
> التوصية الثانية  شراء من 18505 الى 1.8500 1.8540الى 1.8557 
> الستوب لوز 35 نقطة

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:   بارك الله فيك توصية موفقة بحول الله  ومعوضين خير في توصية امس

----------


## توفيق

> بارك الله فيك توصية موفقة بحول الله  ومعوضين خير في توصية امس

 الله يبارك فيك 
و كما قال الاخ الغالي بن فريحان اريد كل واحد من الاخوة يدلوا بدلوه ويعطينا توصية 
مشكلة هده الاسترتيجية انها تلزمنا 10 نقاط و سبايرد افكسول يبلع 5 نقاط وتبقا لنا 5 و الحمد لله
تحياتي

----------


## HAITH08

مشكور اخونا توفيق  متابعين معاك انشاء الله               بالتوفيق يا توفيق

----------


## توفيق

> مشكور اخونا توفيق  متابعين معاك انشاء الله               بالتوفيق يا توفيق

 الله يبارك فيك و انشاء الله يتحقق الهدف

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

> الله يبارك فيك و انشاء الله يتحقق الهدف

 كثيرا ما نجد من يكتب إن شاء الله بهـذا الشكل ( إنشاء الله ) لذلك نقلت لكم هذا الموضوع الذي يبين الفرق بينهما... نسأل الله الاستفادة ومنكم التطبيق... جاء في كتاب شذور الذهب لإبن هشام ان معنى الفعل إنشاء أي إيجاد ومنه قوله تعالى ( إنا أنشأنهن إنشاءً ..) أي اوجدناها إيجادا...  
فمن هذا لو كتبنا ( إنشاء الله ) يعني:اننا نقل والعياذ بالله إننا أوجدنا الله.. تعالى شأنه عز وجل... وهذا غير صحيح كما عرفنا...  
أما الصحيح هو أن نكتب (إن شاء الله)... فإننا بهذا اللفظ نحقق هنا إراداة الله عز وجل 
... فقد جاء في معجم لسان العرب معنى الفعل شاء، أي أراد. فالمشيئة هي الارادة فعندما نكتب إن شاء الله... كأننا نقول بإرادة الله نفعل كذا.. ومنه قوله تعالى.. ( وما تشاؤن الا إن يشاء الله............ ..

----------


## HAITH08

شاكرين  لك اخونا هوى الطبيعة عل هذا التوضيح 
                   جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## توفيق

> كثيرا ما نجد من يكتب إن شاء الله بهـذا الشكل ( إنشاء الله ) لذلك نقلت لكم هذا الموضوع الذي يبين الفرق بينهما... نسأل الله الاستفادة ومنكم التطبيق... جاء في كتاب شذور الذهب لإبن هشام ان معنى الفعل إنشاء أي إيجاد ومنه قوله تعالى ( إنا أنشأنهن إنشاءً ..) أي اوجدناها إيجادا...  
> فمن هذا لو كتبنا ( إنشاء الله ) يعني:اننا نقل والعياذ بالله إننا أوجدنا الله.. تعالى شأنه عز وجل... وهذا غير صحيح كما عرفنا...  
> أما الصحيح هو أن نكتب (إن شاء الله)... فإننا بهذا اللفظ نحقق هنا إراداة الله عز وجل 
> ... فقد جاء في معجم لسان العرب معنى الفعل شاء، أي أراد. فالمشيئة هي الارادة فعندما نكتب إن شاء الله... كأننا نقول بإرادة الله نفعل كذا.. ومنه قوله تعالى.. ( وما تشاؤن الا إن يشاء الله............ ..

 تم التصحيح يا غالي و ان شاء الله لن يتكرر الغلط
بارك الله فيك

----------


## توفيق

مبروك  10 نقاط  و زيادة لكل من دخل  :AA:  :AA: 
السعر تعدى الهدف لكننا نكتفي  ب 10 نقاط

----------


## HAITH08

ماشاء الله تحقق الهدف الاول وزيادة                    و فى انتظار تفعيل الشراء    :015:   بارك الله فيكم   :015:    :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

الف مبروك اللهم لك الحمد

----------


## HAITH08

اخوانى هل ندخل الان ام ننتظر وصول السعر الى ما فوق البيفوت ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## توفيق

> اخوانى هل ندخل الان ام ننتظر وصول السعر الى ما فوق البيفوت ؟؟؟؟؟

 لا انصحك اخي بالدخول لقد حققنا الهدف و زيادة و لاداعي للدخول فهدفنا واضح 10 نقاط قفل البرنامج و الى الغد ان شاء الله

----------


## HAITH08

شكرا اخى   ونراكوا غدا ان شاء الله  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## بن فريحان

> توصيات الثلاتاء 
> 26/08/2008
> انشاء الله اول توصية لي تكون ناجحة
> و لا انصح اي اخ بتتبعها لانها اول مرة احط توصية  افتتاح 1.8524 بيفوت 1.8506 التوصية الاولى  بيع من 1.8524 الى1.8528  هدف 1.8510 الى 1.8505
> التوصية الثانية  شراء من 18505 الى 1.8500 1.8540الى 1.8557 
> الستوب لوز 35 نقطة

   رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع  :015: ويعطيك الف عافية وارجو عدم الانقطاع  تعقيب بسيط على التوصية.. البيع نقطة الدخول صحيح من 8524 ولكن الى قريبة جدا يعني خليها الى 8535 او 8540  الهدف 10 نقاط يعني المفترض 8514  ووقف الخسارة احسبه 35 نقطة من اخر نقطة دخول وليس من الأولى  صراحة والله فرحت عندما رايت غير هوى الطبيعة يضع التوصية  بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## HAITH08

رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع  :015: ويعطيك الف عافية وارجو عدم الانقطاع  تعقيب بسيط على التوصية.. البيع نقطة الدخول صحيح من 8524 ولكن الى قريبة جدا يعني خليها الى 8535 او 8540  الهدف 10 نقاط يعني المفترض 8514  ووقف الخسارة احسبه 35 نقطة من اخر نقطة دخول وليس من الأولى   يا هلا بأخونا ومعلمنا بن فريحان  بخصوص وقف الخسارة تكون تقريبا خمسون نقطة اذا دخلت من اول نقطة دخول 8524

----------


## توفيق

> رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ويعطيك الف عافية وارجو عدم الانقطاع  تعقيب بسيط على التوصية.. البيع نقطة الدخول صحيح من 8524 ولكن الى قريبة جدا يعني خليها الى 8535 او 8540  الهدف 10 نقاط يعني المفترض 8514  ووقف الخسارة احسبه 35 نقطة من اخر نقطة دخول وليس من الأولى  صراحة والله فرحت عندما رايت غير هوى الطبيعة يضع التوصية  بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

 شرف كبير يا غالي  ردك  و ان شاء الله تطبيق ملاحضاتك  اليوم انشاء الله

----------


## توفيق

المعدرة عن التاخير 
توصية الاربعاء 27/08/2008 افتتاح 1.8379
بايفوت 1.8414
التوصية الاولى  شراء من 1.8373 الى 1.8368
هدف 1.8383 الى 1.8414
ستوب لوز 1.8333 التوصية التانية  بيع من 1.8414الى 1.8420
هدف من  1.8404 الى 18356
ستوب لوز 18455

----------


## توفيق

انا دخلت شرلء من 1.8377
المعدرة عن التاخير مرة اخرى

----------


## HAITH08

صباح الخير يا اخوانى             اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير                  متابعين ان شاء الله    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## samer20

تم الدخول شراء وبارك الله فيك  بالتوفيق

----------


## توفيق

تحقق الهدف و الحمد لله
الف مبروك لمن دخل التوصية  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## توفيق

لمن اراد متابعة التوصية الثانية فداك شانه نحن نكتفي بما قال استادنا بن فريحان 10 نقاط قفل البرنامج  الى الغد انشاء الله

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

الف مبروك 10 نقاط بدون وجع راس 
فبارك الله لاخونا ابو ريان صاحب الاستراتيجية  
فعلا 10 نقاط تكفي خلال اليوم لاننا نخش ب 10% من راس المال

----------


## 10pips

مبروك تحقق الهدف , هدفي هذه الليلة كان 27+ وقد تحقق الحمد لله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

أين النتائج ياشباب  
نريد أن نعرف معدل الهدف إلى ضرب الإستوب  
وشكراً للجميع

----------


## توفيق

> أين النتائج ياشباب  
> نريد أن نعرف معدل الهدف إلى ضرب الإستوب  
> وشكراً للجميع

 التوصيات هدفها محدد 
10 نقاط فقط والنتائج في المشاركات
ستوب لوز لا قدر الله 35 نقطة

----------


## توفيق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته  توصية  الخميس 
28/08/2008
=========
افتتاح 1.8342
بايفوت 1.8371
========= التوصية اولى 
شراء من 1.8336 الى 1.8331
هدف 1.8346 الى 1.8371
وقف الخسارة 1.7296
========= التوصية الثانية 
بيع من 1.8371 الى 1.8375
هدف من 1.8361 الى 1.8313
وقف الخسارة  1.8410

----------


## 10pips

بارك الله فيك .. كنت في انتظارك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## توفيق

> بارك الله فيك .. كنت في انتظارك

 الله يبارك فيك 
وان شاء الله  10 نقاط

----------


## mdraw

> التوصيات هدفها محدد 
> 10 نقاط فقط والنتائج في المشاركات
> ستوب لوز لا قدر الله 35 نقطة

 مشكور أخوي  كلنا نعرف هذا الكلام لكن كان هناك شباب تبرعوا أن يقوموا بعمل احصائي شهري وأنا سألت عن النتائج الماضية لنأخذ فكرة عن نسبة الربح لضرب الإستوب والإستراتيجية واضح أنها مريحة ومربحة وأتمنى لكم الرزق الحلال

----------


## توفيق

> مشكور أخوي  كلنا نعرف هذا الكلام لكن كان هناك شباب تبرعوا أن يقوموا بعمل احصائي شهري وأنا سألت عن النتائج الماضية لنأخذ فكرة عن نسبة الربح لضرب الإستوب والإستراتيجية واضح أنها مريحة ومربحة وأتمنى لكم الرزق الحلال

 اهلا يا غالي 
بالنسبة لللاحصاء ضرب ستوب ادكر انني قرات مشاركة لللاخ بن فريحان دكر ان نسبة النجاح  95
او ماشابه سوف احاول ارفاق المشاركة لاحقا

----------


## mdraw

> اهلا يا غالي 
> بالنسبة لللاحصاء ضرب ستوب ادكر انني قرات مشاركة لللاخ بن فريحان دكر ان نسبة النجاح 95
> او ماشابه سوف احاول ارفاق المشاركة لاحقا

 بارك الله فيك وفي الأخ بن فريحان وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

التوصية اولى  شراء من 1.8336 الى 1.8331 هدف 1.8346 الى 1.8371 وقف الخسارة 1.7296  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  مبروك الهدف 10 نقاط

----------


## توفيق

> التوصية اولى  شراء من 1.8336 الى 1.8331 هدف 1.8346 الى 1.8371 وقف الخسارة 1.7296  مبروك الهدف 10 نقاط

 بارك الله فيك يا استاذ
الحمد لله  و الف مبروك لمن دخل  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA: 
اخدنا عشر نقاط 
نقفل البرنامج الى الغد انشاء الله

----------


## توفيق

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله و تعالى و بركاته توصية الجمعة   29/08/08 ====== افتتاح =1.8285 البايفوت =1.8303
====== التوصية الاولى  شراء من 1.8283 الى 1.8278 هدف من 1.8293 الى 1.8303 ستوب لوز 1.8243
====== التوصية الثانية  بيع  من 1.8303 الى1.8308                                               هدف 1.8293 الى 1.8261  ستوب لوز 1.8342

----------


## توفيق

:015:  :015: الحمد لله تحققت 10 نقاط  هدف الليلة 
الف مبروك لمن دخل  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## بن فريحان

تحية شكر وتقدير واعتزاز خااااااااااااااااااصة للأخوين :  1- هوى الطبيعة  2- taoufik02   وذلك لحرصهما على الاستمرار في وضع التوصيات اليومية الخاصة بالاستراتيجية وصراحة كم أنا مسرور جداً جداً على ما أراه من اتقان في اختيار نقاط التوصيات حسب الاستراتيجية  الف شكر لكما واشد على ايديكما بعدم التوقف   تحية شكر وتقدير واعتزاز أخرى لكل من يشارك بالموضوع ويثريه بتداخلاته التي تزيده علماً بمثل تلك المداخلات   وسأظل أراقب غبداعاتكما دون تدخل إلا إذا رأيت أي شيء يستدعي تدخلي   تحياتي للجميع

----------


## قدوري محمد

احسن الطرق هي الطرق السهلة والمربحة  :Asvc:   ربنا يكرمكم جميعا وبالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابـ سعود ــو

> تحية شكر وتقدير واعتزاز خااااااااااااااااااصة للأخوين :  1- هوى الطبيعة  2- taoufik02   وذلك لحرصهما على الاستمرار في وضع التوصيات اليومية الخاصة بالاستراتيجية وصراحة كم أنا مسرور جداً جداً على ما أراه من اتقان في اختيار نقاط التوصيات حسب الاستراتيجية  الف شكر لكما واشد على ايديكما بعدم التوقف   تحية شكر وتقدير واعتزاز أخرى لكل من يشارك بالموضوع ويثريه بتداخلاته التي تزيده علماً بمثل تلك المداخلات   وسأظل أراقب غبداعاتكما دون تدخل إلا إذا رأيت أي شيء يستدعي تدخلي    تحياتي للجميع

  
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير على هذي الاستراتيجية

----------


## ameer80

مشكور يالغالي..............

----------


## الحاج يسرى

بارك الله فيك سوف اجرب الاستراتيجيه ومشكور مقدما

----------


## توفيق

السلام عليكم  رمضان كريم لكل الاخوة  و الاخوات في المتداول العربي 
و كل من يشارك في هده الورشة برعاية استادنا بن فريحان
بالنسبة للتوصيات الاثنين ان شاء الله 
فاضن ان هناك فجوة سعرية او قاب  و هدا بسبب اعصار  مدمر يجتاح مناطق امدادات النفط في الولايات المتحدة 
لدلك سنترقب  افتتاح السوق و ان حصلت هده الفجوة السعرية  فالافضل عدم الدخول في اي عملية  
سنتابع  و ان شاء الله خير

----------


## مبتدئ 1

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة ,,,,,

----------


## توفيق

> اهلا يا غالي 
> بالنسبة لللاحصاء ضرب ستوب ادكر انني قرات مشاركة لللاخ بن فريحان دكر ان نسبة النجاح  95
> او ماشابه سوف احاول ارفاق المشاركة لاحقا

 بعد شقلبت الموضوع من الصفحة  الاولى وجدت المشاركة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/768761-1608-post.html
النسبة  98.5   في المئة  :015:  :015:  :015:   :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco: 
استرتيجية ولا اروع من انسان   نادر 
هدا ما بقال لشخص مثل بن فريحان

----------


## توفيق

تاكد وجود القاب او الفجوة السعرية  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3: 
خيرها في غيرها  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## HAITH08

> تاكد وجود القاب او الفجوة السعرية 
> خيرها في غيرها

 كل عام وأمة الاسلام جميعها بخير انتم جميعا بخير يا اخواني

----------


## توفيق

> كل عام وأمة الاسلام جميعها بخير انتم جميعا بخير يا اخواني

 و انت بالف خير  وجعله الله مصدر الحسنات و الارباح علينا وعليكم بادن الله
لا اخي لن ندخل اليوم لان السوق في حالة استتنائية  و اعتماد الاستراتيجية يحتوي على خطر في هده الحاله 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

بارك الله فيكم 
الله يتقبل صيامكم ومبارك عليكم الشهر 
وعساة يعود عليكم بصحه وسعاده وعمر مديد 
فوات الربح ولا الخسارة

----------


## جمال بسيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
اخي هوى الطبيعة ممكن المؤشر المعتمد لوحده فقط؟؟ لا اريد التمبلت ففيه العشرات من المؤشرات يا ريت المؤشر لوحده بشكل منفصل ورح اكون ممون لك.
بالتوفيق

----------


## توفيق

> بارك الله فيكم 
> الله يتقبل صيامكم ومبارك عليكم الشهر 
> وعساة يعود عليكم بصحه وسعاده وعمر مديد 
> فوات الربح ولا الخسارة

 هلا استاد هوى الطبيعة 
طال غيابك ونتتضر مشراكاتك و توصياتك

----------


## توفيق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
> اخي هوى الطبيعة ممكن المؤشر المعتمد لوحده فقط؟؟ لا اريد التمبلت ففيه العشرات من المؤشرات يا ريت المؤشر لوحده بشكل منفصل ورح اكون ممون لك.
> بالتوفيق

 سانوب عن اخي هوى الطبيعة 
المؤشر في الرفقات

----------


## السديري

السلام عليكم 
كل سنة وانتم بخير
مبارك عليكم بالشهر الفضيل 
ربنا تقبل صيامنا وقيامنا 
شباب 
فعلا توصياتكم بدون وجع راسي لاني مليت من اوجاع راسي ولاعندي وقت للمتابعة  
بس عندي سؤالين بارك الله فيكم 
بالنسبة لتوصياتكم اليومية هل اذا تفعل الامر شراء نلغي البيع والعكس صحيح 
سؤال الثاني  
رأيت اهدافكم 10 نقاط لكن كما ارى انكم تقولون( شراء من مستويات او من  والهدف الى او الى ) لاارى ان الهدف 10 نقاط هل هي اكثر من 10 نقاط وستوب لوز 35 ؟؟ 
تقبلوا مروري ...

----------


## توفيق

> السلام عليكم 
> كل سنة وانتم بخير
> مبارك عليكم بالشهر الفضيل 
> ربنا تقبل صيامنا وقيامنا 
> شباب 
> فعلا توصياتكم بدون وجع راسي لاني مليت من اوجاع راسي ولاعندي وقت للمتابعة  
> بس عندي سؤالين بارك الله فيكم 
> بالنسبة لتوصياتكم اليومية هل اذا تفعل الامر شراء نلغي البيع والعكس صحيح 
> سؤال الثاني  
> ...

 بارك الله فيك و مضان كريم 
بالنسبة للتوصيتان  هدفنا الاصغر  في التوصية الاولى هو عشر نقاط  و تتحق بنسبة عالية  و اكثر من عشر نقاط  الا اننا نلتزم بعشر و الحمد الله  اما الثانية فلك الاختيار اما المتابعة  او الاحتفاض  بالعشر نقاط  و نسبة تحقق هدف التوصية الاولى اكبر من نسبة تحقق  هدف التانية  
و الله الموفق

----------


## السديري

توصية ممتازة بالفعل مع مضاعفة العقود.... 
اذا الساعة الواحدة بعد منتصف الليل بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ..

----------


## توفيق

سوق في  نوم عميق بسبب عيد العمال 
غدا ان شاء الله ويارب ما يكون سبب اخر يمنع توقف الورشة

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

الاسبوع هذا غير واضح وخطير جدا خلال هذة الايام لذا انا سوف اتوقف عن المتاجرة هذا الاسبوع كون بداية الشهر الميلادي 
وايضا لدينا آخبار مؤثرة في الايام القادمة وخاصة قرار الفائدة البريطانية  
آمل من المتابعين توخي الحذر ووضع الاستوب لوز في مكانه الصحيح

----------


## توفيق

> الاسبوع هذا غير واضح وخطير جدا خلال هذة الايام لذا انا سوف اتوقف عن المتاجرة هذا الاسبوع كون بداية الشهر الميلادي 
> وايضا لدينا آخبار مؤثرة في الايام القادمة وخاصة قرار الفائدة البريطانية  
> آمل من المتابعين توخي الحذر ووضع الاستوب لوز في مكانه الصحيح

 بالفعل اخي اسبوع  خطر ومن بدياته معكس قاب في اليوم الاول  و نوم في اليوم الثاني 
لدلك المرجو الحدر من جميع الاخوة و يجازف احد بعدم وضع الستوب  كما دكر اخونا هوى الطبيعة

----------


## توفيق

توصية الاربعاء  03/09/2008
افتتاح  1.7832
البايفوت   1.7872 التوصية الاولى  
شراء من 1.7832 الى 1.7845 
الهدف من 1.7842  الى 1.7872
ستوب لوز 1.7797 التوصية الثانية 
بيع من مستويات 1.7872 الى 1.7878
الهدف 1.7860 الى 1.7807
ستوب لوز 1.7913
و الله الموفق

----------


## مبتدئ 1

متابعين معاك يالغالي وبالتوفيق ,,,

----------


## assri

اخي العزيز   المتداول العربي               ايها الاخوة الاحبة
كل عام وانتم بالف خير وصحة وعافية    وأسال الله لكم التوفيق والسداد لما فية خير للاسلام والمسلمين
حقيقة جزاك الله الف خير على هذة التوصيات الرائعة    ولكن لدي مشكلة حيث ان الافتتاح كما اراة لديكم عند الساعة الواحدة بينما اجدة عندي عند الساعة الثانية عشر وان زمن التوصية لا يتماشي مع زمن الافتتاح فما الحل افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## assri

عفوا  ارجو من الاخ Taoufik الرد ان امكن

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

ضرب ستوب ولا لسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

يا اخوان ممكن احد يجاوب الصفقة الاولى انتهت ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## 10pips

> اخي العزيز المتداول العربي ايها الاخوة الاحبة
> كل عام وانتم بالف خير وصحة وعافية وأسال الله لكم التوفيق والسداد لما فية خير للاسلام والمسلمين
> حقيقة جزاك الله الف خير على هذة التوصيات الرائعة ولكن لدي مشكلة حيث ان الافتتاح كما اراة لديكم عند الساعة الواحدة بينما اجدة عندي عند الساعة الثانية عشر وان زمن التوصية لا يتماشي مع زمن الافتتاح فما الحل افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا

 يتم الاعتماد على برنامج فينيكس في هذه التوصيات  
تفضل حمله من هنا  http://www.metaquotes.net/files/mt4setup.exe

----------


## توفيق

> عفوا  ارجو من الاخ Taoufik الرد ان امكن

 انا اشتغل على الساعة 10 بتوقبت غرينتش  اي الواحدة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة 
و الله الموفق

----------


## توفيق

> يا اخوان ممكن احد يجاوب الصفقة الاولى انتهت ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 نعم اخي انضرب ستوب لوز و الحمد لله على كل الحال 
هدا هو الفوركس المهم ان الاستراتيجية  الناجحة تعطيك صفقات ناجحة اكتر من ضري ستوبات  و الله الموفق

----------


## توفيق

> يتم الاعتماد على برنامج فينيكس في هذه التوصيات  
> تفضل حمله من هنا  http://www.metaquotes.net/files/mt4setup.exe

 هدا ليس برنامج فينكس اخي

----------


## mr pirate

ممكن ارفاق التمبليت اللى بتستخدموه ؟؟
انا حملت التمبليت فى اول الموضوع بس فيه 6 تمبليت و مش عارف استخدم انهى واحد فيهم ادخل الصفقات على اساس ايه فيهم ؟؟

----------


## HAITH08

> ممكن ارفاق التمبليت اللى بتستخدموه ؟؟
> انا حملت التمبليت فى اول الموضوع بس فيه 6 تمبليت و مش عارف استخدم انهى واحد فيهم ادخل الصفقات على اساس ايه فيهم ؟؟

 مرحبا بك يا اخى استخدم   binfrihan33   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## HAITH08

صباح الخير يا اخوانى ( هوى الطبيعة - توفيق )  تصادف سعر الفتح مع خط البيفوت  هل سننتظر تحديد الاتجاه او نلغى الدخول اليوم ايضا

----------


## mr pirate

لا يوجد 33 يوجد فقط من 1 الى 6 !!
و ايضا اريد ان اعرف متى ادخل الصفقة ومتى اخرج طبقا للتمبليت ؟؟

----------


## HAITH08

استخدم رقم 3 وتابع التوصيات اليومية

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بصراحه ولا ارواع ولا اجمل من هذا الاستراتجيه  ارفع لها العقال ولمخترعها والقائمين عليها  جزاك الله خير اخي بن فريحان وجزا الاخوان المشاركين في تطوير هذا الاستراتجيه  10 نقاط مظمونه ولا 100 فيها نسبه مخاطره  تقبلو تحياتي  :015:

----------


## assri

الشكر الجزيل للاخ الرائع taoufik02  على ما قدم من مساعدتة وتوجيهاتة الموفقة بتوفيق الله عز وجل   ويتواصل الشكر مني لجميع الاخوة المشاركين وعلى رأسهم قائد المسيرة الاستاذ الكبير بن فريحان الذي قدم  ومازال في عطائة لنا ما نصبوا الية جميعا. ولا ننسي الجميل هوي الطبيعة . اسأل الله لنا ولكم الرزق الحلال  والعمل لما يرضية وان يتقبل منا العمل الصالح في هذا الشهر الفضيل . انه ولي ذلك والقادر علية

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اين توصيت اليوم يا اخوان    :016:

----------


## توفيق

> الشكر الجزيل للاخ الرائع taoufik02  على ما قدم من مساعدتة وتوجيهاتة الموفقة بتوفيق الله عز وجل   ويتواصل الشكر مني لجميع الاخوة المشاركين وعلى رأسهم قائد المسيرة الاستاذ الكبير بن فريحان الذي قدم  ومازال في عطائة لنا ما نصبوا الية جميعا. ولا ننسي الجميل هوي الطبيعة . اسأل الله لنا ولكم الرزق الحلال  والعمل لما يرضية وان يتقبل منا العمل الصالح في هذا الشهر الفضيل . انه ولي ذلك والقادر علية

 بارك الله فيك اخي وانت والاخوان تامروا  و ان شاء الله  نتعاون لكل الخير 
و اود ان اشير الا انني  سوف انقطع عن الورشة حتى نهاية الاسبوع القادم  لاسباب خارجة عن ارادتي 
وسوف  ازور الموضوع كلما  سمحت لي الضروف بدلك لاجيب عن اي استفسار 
و ارجوا من جميع الاخوة ان  يجتهد كل واحد منهم و يعطي توصية في الوقت المحدد 
اتمنى عودة بن فريحان و هوى الطبيعة  لاعطاء التوصية لان غيابهما طال وارجوا ان يكون الماتع خيرا 
و الله الموفق

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

*السلام عليكم 
يعطيكم العافيه لللجميع و ع رأسنا الاستاذ ابو ريان.... 
طيب بس ممكن اسأل سؤال صغير...
انه اخر فترة اصبح السعر لا يتجه الى البايفوت او حتى مرات بتحرك 100 نقطه عكس اتجاه البايفوت, و بعدها يحاول الاقلاع لاتجاه البايفوت....
هل ممكن حل لمعرفه انه السعر سوف لن يتجه الى البايفوت؟؟؟ يعني فلترة اتجاه (طبعا غير الترند)... و بذلك نستطيع وضع امر معلق ع بعد 100 نقطه و بذلك نكون حققنا الهدف*

----------


## 10pips

للرفع .. ارجو ان نستمر في هذا الموضوع    

> طيب بس ممكن اسأل سؤال صغير...
> انه اخر فترة اصبح السعر لا يتجه الى البايفوت او حتى مرات بتحرك 100 نقطه عكس اتجاه البايفوت, و بعدها يحاول الاقلاع لاتجاه البايفوت....
> هل ممكن حل لمعرفه انه السعر سوف لن يتجه الى البايفوت؟؟؟ يعني فلترة اتجاه (طبعا غير الترند)... و بذلك نستطيع وضع امر معلق ع بعد 100 نقطه و بذلك نكون حققنا الهدف

 صحيح اخي انا ايضا لاحظت امور على غير العادة هذا الاسبوع لكن لنأمل ان يكون اسبوع عابر وترجع الامور على ما كانت عليه لانها استراتيجية اعطت الامل للكثيرين لا شك

----------


## تركي المالكي

اعتقد بأن هذا الاسبوع غير طبيعي لقوة التذبذب ولحصول بعض الامور 
الغير طبيعية بالسووق وكذلك الاخبار القوية  
ولذلك لا نرى اي توصيات من الاخوان

----------


## fx35

يأخوان الملف رقم ثلاثه غير مطابق لشارتات بن فريحان اتمنى مساعدتي وأن امكن وضع الملف في المشركه بختصار وتقبلو ودي  :Asvc:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

الى الامام إن شاء الله واضم صوتي الى صوت أخي fx35

----------


## fx35

يأخوان ماحد اعطانا رد أنا وخوي القلوب المؤمنه على سؤالي الأخير  :Asvc:

----------


## احمد عطيه احمد

بانتظار  التوصيات  وصدق من قال  عصفور  باليد خير من ميه ع الشجره

----------


## أبن الشيبة

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من فضلة

----------


## naderattar

يا عيني عليك يا ابو ريان شو فهمان  الله يوفقك     :AA:   :015:   :Ongue:

----------


## naderattar

وين التوصيات يا اخوان ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وين الاستراتيجيات و المشاركات؟؟؟؟؟   :Cry Smile:

----------


## توفيق

> وين التوصيات يا اخوان ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وين الاستراتيجيات و المشاركات؟؟؟؟؟

 نحن ننتضر هدوء السوق لان ما يجري غير طبيعي

----------


## أبن الشيبة

هل الاستراتيجية ليس لها نفع ؟

----------


## توفيق

> هل الاستراتيجية ليس لها نفع ؟

 بالعكس اخي  
سوف احاول ان اعطي توصية بداية الاسبوع المقبل 
ما لم تكن جابات 
المشكل ان سوق متقلب بشدة بسبب الازمة الحالية  ولا  استطيع اعطاء اي توصية في هده الضروف 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبن الشيبة

تسلم ياتوفيق واضح اليوم مع الافتتاح الاثنين انه السعر بعيد جدا عن خط البايفوت 
واذا في غلط صحح لي وشكراً !  
الصورة مرفقة بالاسفل للشارت

----------


## توفيق

> تسلم ياتوفيق واضح اليوم مع الافتتاح الاثنين انه السعر بعيد جدا عن خط البايفوت 
> واذا في غلط صحح لي وشكراً !  
> الصورة مرفقة بالاسفل للشارت

 يا غالي نحن نستخدم فريم الربع ساعة 
و المؤشر المعتمد في تحديد البايفوت هو 
pivot lines 
ستجده هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...binfrihan2.zip
حيت يكون خط البايفوت باللون البنفسجي 
اليوم كان فيه توقع بحدوث جاب 
لكن لم يكن 
المهم ان شاء الله من الغد نبدا  :Drive1:  :Drive1: 
و الله الموفق

----------


## توفيق

شباب يا ريت اللي عنده البرنامج اللي يفتح مع نهاية الامريكي و بداية الاسيوي يرسل لي وصلته  على الخاص 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبن الشيبة

أخوي توفيق السلام عليكم مارأيك بالشارت حيث الفرق بين البايفوت والسعر الحالي الموضح بالشارت 
المرفق 20 نقطة هل هي فرصة شراء ؟

----------


## naderattar

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الكريم ابو ريان وين الاستراتيجية الجديدة التي وعدتنا بها جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mashehri

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اخي الكريم ابا ريان بارك الله فيك ورزقك الله الرزق الحلال  
اتمنى والله العلظيم ان يكون مثلك بس 10 اشخاص في هذا المنتدى حتى يعم بالعديد من الاستراتيجيات التي تجعل منا اشخاص ثقات عند فتح اي عملية والبركة والله بوجوك بارك الله فيك 
اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذي الاستراتيجية الفريدة من نوعها   
وفقك الله يالغالي  
أخوكم أبو ريان،،

----------


## mdraw

أنا أرى كمتابع فقط أن الإستراتيجية لازالت تحقق هدفها وأتمنى من السيد أبو ريان والإخوة الأفاضل أن يعطونا آرائهم فيها في هذه الأزمة المالية العالمية   لماذا لم تعد التوصيات موجودة يا أهل الخير   أرجو عدم الدخول إلا بقرار من صاحب الإستراتيجية أو ممن مصرح لهم بوضع التوصيات  ملاحظة : أنا أتابعها متابعة فقط في هذه الأيام ........ولا أدخل على الحقيقي

----------


## naderattar

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم كل عام و انتم بخير تقبل الله طاعتكم اود ان اسال سوال لمشرفي الموقع اذا سمحتم لي ؟ لماذا قلت المشاركات و خاصة مشاركة الحبيب الى القلب ابو ريان ليتحفنا بتوصياته و استراتيجياته الرنانه مع مشاركات الاخ taoufik02ليرشدنا الطريق الصحيح :Drive1:

----------


## توفيق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم كل عام و انتم بخير تقبل الله طاعتكم اود ان اسال سوال لمشرفي الموقع اذا سمحتم لي ؟ لماذا قلت المشاركات و خاصة مشاركة الحبيب الى القلب ابو ريان ليتحفنا بتوصياته و استراتيجياته الرنانه مع مشاركات الاخ taoufik02ليرشدنا الطريق الصحيح

 يا اخي ابو ريان  بكون اون لين على المسنجر  ولكن لا يرد  
انا موجود لكني احتاج لبرنامج يفتح مع نهاية الامريكي يعني الواحدة بتوقيت مكة 
و ان شاء الله  انزل التوصيات
لو كان عندك البرنامج ارسله لي على الخاص  رجاء حار من كل الاخوة الدين يملكون اي ميتا تريدر متوافق مع الاستراتيجية يرسلوه لي على الخاص  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## naderattar

انا عندي برنامج تردلاند ميتا تريدر هو يعمل او لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## max3000

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بالنسبه يا اخوان للاستراتيجيه فهي فعاله وممتازه وما زالت  
تعطي ولله الحمد وجزا الله استاذنا الفاضل ابوريان كل خير  
الي دلنا عليها  
ولكن اهم شيء اقتناص مناطق الدخول سواء بيعاً او شراء 
واليكم برنامج متوافق مع الاستراتيجيه والبايفوت يحدث فيه الساعه 11 مساءً بتوقيت مكه 
وتجدون بالمرفقات الاندكيتور ( المؤشر المستخدم في الاستراتيجيه ) وكذا لك هناك صورة لطريقة ادراجه على الشارت 
البرنامج : حمله من الرابط التالي :  AL Trade 4.00 - Forex Trading platform from AL Trade Inc. 
طريقة التحميل

----------


## max3000

> يا اخي ابو ريان بكون اون لين على المسنجر ولكن لا يرد 
> انا موجود لكني احتاج لبرنامج يفتح مع نهاية الامريكي يعني الواحدة بتوقيت مكة 
> و ان شاء الله انزل التوصيات
> لو كان عندك البرنامج ارسله لي على الخاص  رجاء حار من كل الاخوة الدين يملكون اي ميتا تريدر متوافق مع الاستراتيجية يرسلوه لي على الخاص   بارك الله فيك

 اخي الكريم السوق الامريكي يقفل الساعه  (( 11 بتوقيت السعوديه ))  واعتقد البرنامج الي وضعته مناسب لطلبك

----------


## توفيق

> اخي الكريم السوق الامريكي يقفل الساعه  (( 11 بتوقيت السعوديه ))  واعتقد البرنامج الي وضعته مناسب لطلبك

 اسف اخي البرنامج الدي اريده يكون الافتتاح فيه  الساعهة الواحدة بتوقيت السعودية  اي  العاشرة ليلا بتوقيت غرينتش
بارك الله فيك

----------


## naderattar

تقبل الله طاعتكم اود ان اسال سوال ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????? لماذا قلت المشاركات و خاصة مشاركة الحبيب الى القلب ابو ريان ليتحفنا بتوصياته و استراتيجياته الرنانه مع مشاركات الاخ taoufik02 نريد هذا الاسبوع حركة نننننننننننننننااااااااااااررررررررررر توصيات و مشاركات

----------


## أبن الشيبة

الاخ توفيق لماذا تريد الافتتاح الساعه الواحدة ؟ 
علما ان الاسواق تفتح الساعه 12 ليلا بتوقيت السعودية اي الاسيوي 
ممكن تفيدنا لانه انا امشي مع البايفوت مع كل افتتاح اسيوي الساعه 12 ليلا 
وأقنص الفرص والفرصة اليوم تحققت ماشاء الله عملية البيع والشراء الاثنتين

----------


## توفيق

> الاخ توفيق لماذا تريد الافتتاح الساعه الواحدة ؟ 
> علما ان الاسواق تفتح الساعه 12 ليلا بتوقيت السعودية اي الاسيوي 
> ممكن تفيدنا لانه انا امشي مع البايفوت مع كل افتتاح اسيوي الساعه 12 ليلا 
> وأقنص الفرص والفرصة اليوم تحققت ماشاء الله عملية البيع والشراء الاثنتين

 راجع الصفحة الاولى اخي الكريم وشوف الشروط  
يجب ان يكون الافتتاح الساعة الواحدة  بتوقيت مكة 
كنت استغل بميتا تريدر فينكس وكان للافتتاح فيه مناسب لللاستراتيجية لكن بعد فرمتة الجهاز لم استطع ايجاده
ارسل لي احد الاصدقاء  ميتا ترادر اخر لكن اسعاره مختلفة كثير  و بطيء
اللي عنده اي برنامج متوافق مع الواحدة ليلا يرسله على الخاص 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## naderattar

السلام عليكم 
اخ توفيق انا كما قرات الصفحة الاولى و لكن عندي يفتح السوق الاسيوي السعة 12 توقيت مكة و يتغير مكان السعر و البايفت و نتبع الاستراتيجية و تنجح لماذا الساعة 1 توقيت مكة 
ارجوا الشرح لانه كما يبدو في اشكال في هذا الموضوع

----------


## توفيق

> السلام عليكم 
> اخ توفيق انا كما قرات الصفحة الاولى و لكن عندي يفتح السوق الاسيوي السعة 12 توقيت مكة و يتغير مكان السعر و البايفت و نتبع الاستراتيجية و تنجح لماذا الساعة 1 توقيت مكة 
> ارجوا الشرح لانه كما يبدو في اشكال في هذا الموضوع

 اهم الشروط الافتتاح في الواحدة 
اما لمادا فانا لم اسال الاخ ابوريان عن السبب 
اكرر اهم الشروط افتتاح  في الواحدة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

----------


## naderattar

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل عام و انتم بخير 
مين بدو يتابع توصيات الليلة

----------


## جمال بسيس

> يا اخي ابو ريان بكون اون لين على المسنجر ولكن لا يرد 
> انا موجود لكني احتاج لبرنامج يفتح مع نهاية الامريكي يعني الواحدة بتوقيت مكة 
> و ان شاء الله انزل التوصيات
> لو كان عندك البرنامج ارسله لي على الخاص  رجاء حار من كل الاخوة الدين يملكون اي ميتا تريدر متوافق مع الاستراتيجية يرسلوه لي على الخاص   بارك الله فيك

 السلام عليكم............ اخي العزيز البرنامج المطلوب الذي تريده والذي يتناسب مع التوقيت والذي يعمل عليه بن فريحان هو برنامج الفارن جولد بنك Home - Online Currency Trading, forex, foreign exchange, fx, Varengold Bank

----------


## توفيق

> السلام عليكم............ اخي العزيز البرنامج المطلوب الذي تريده والذي يتناسب مع التوقيت والذي يعمل عليه بن فريحان هو برنامج الفارن جولد بنك Home - Online Currency Trading, forex, foreign exchange, fx, Varengold Bank

 سوف اجربه  بارك الله فيك

----------


## naderattar

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا اخوان يبدو ان هذا الموقع قد فقد اهميته لعدم وجود المشاركات و التوصيات لماذا موقع مثل هذا رائع لا توجد به مشاركات و توصيات و للمشرفي و الاخوة المشاركين و الاخ ابو ريان كل الاحترام

----------


## توفيق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يا اخوان يبدو ان هذا الموقع قد فقد اهميته لعدم وجود المشاركات و التوصيات لماذا موقع مثل هذا رائع لا توجد به مشاركات و توصيات و للمشرفي و الاخوة المشاركين و الاخ ابو ريان كل الاحترام

 هده الايام اعياد والناس مش متفرغة 
احاول اضع توصية اليوم بادن الله

----------


## goldfile

السلام عليكم عدد الصفحات كثير جدا ياريت احد الاخوة يلخص لنا الاستراتيجية في اسطر  ... لاني اريد ان اعمل لها اكسبريت نظرا لكثرة الثناء على هذه الطريقة ... ولاغرابة في ذلك   فافكار الاستاذ بن فريحان كلها نيرة   تحياتي الصادقة

----------


## naderattar

بسم الله الرحمن لارحيم
الاخ ابو ريان الاخ توفيق الاخوة الكرام 
وييييييييييييييييييين التوصيات

----------


## توفيق

> بسم الله الرحمن لارحيم
> الاخ ابو ريان الاخ توفيق الاخوة الكرام 
> وييييييييييييييييييين التوصيات

  و الله اسف  شغلتني بعض مشاغل العيد الليلة 
 ان شاء الله بالغد 
اسف للمرة الثانية

----------


## naderattar

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكر خاص للاخ توفيق مع توقيعه العزيز على القلوب  يحيى عياش             لمتابعته للموقع و لنا بشكل عام و نتمنى ان يظهر لنا الليلة الاخ ابو ريان الذي افتقدناه 
                              حيث سمعت انه حضر استراتيجية ثانية جديدة نتمنى ان يكشفها لنا و جزاكم الله كل خير و انا متابع الليلة  
[IMG]file:///D:/a.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## توفيق

السعر افتتح قريب جدا من البيفوت

----------


## بوجود

;;;كم البايفت

----------


## paon

> السلام عليكم عدد الصفحات كثير جدا ياريت احد الاخوة يلخص لنا الاستراتيجية في اسطر  ... لاني اريد ان اعمل لها اكسبريت نظرا لكثرة الثناء على هذه الطريقة ... ولاغرابة في ذلك   فافكار الاستاذ بن فريحان كلها نيرة   تحياتي الصادقة

   أضم صوتي لصوتك وارجو افادتنا عن ملخص للطريقة لان عدد الصفحات ما شاء الله كبير

----------


## mdraw

> السلام عليكم عدد الصفحات كثير جدا ياريت احد الاخوة يلخص لنا الاستراتيجية في اسطر  ... لاني اريد ان اعمل لها اكسبريت نظرا لكثرة الثناء على هذه الطريقة ... ولاغرابة في ذلك   فافكار الاستاذ بن فريحان كلها نيرة   تحياتي الصادقة

  

> أضم صوتي لصوتك وارجو افادتنا عن ملخص للطريقة لان عدد الصفحات ما شاء الله كبير

   الطريقة لم تتغير أبداً وهي موجودة في الصفحة الأولى فقط دون إجراء أي تعديل عليها

----------


## paon

> الطريقة لم تتغير أبداً وهي موجودة في الصفحة الأولى فقط دون إجراء أي تعديل عليها

   سؤال اخير اخي من يتابع الطريقة الآن بشكل فعلي ؟؟؟؟ هل بن فريحان لا يزال يتابعها ا الاخوة الكرام ؟؟؟  بتقديرك ما هي نسبة الربح الى الخسائر وفقا" للطريقة وهل تصلح لكل العملات والفريمات ؟؟ ارجو الاجابة مع كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## الحاج يسرى

الله يعطيك العافية اخي ابوريان

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
بعد غياب دام قرابة شهرين فأعذروني فأنا كنت في اجازة سنوية فسوف اعود بحول الله وقوته لمتابعه هذي التوصية 
من خلال 10 نقاط بحول الله وقوته 
ابتداءا من اليوم ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## assri

مرحبا بك اخي هوي الطبيعة
عودا حميدا    وكل عام وانت بالف خير  
ونسال الله لك التوفيق والسداد لما يحبة ويرضاة  وان يعينك على الصواب و رؤية الحق ويجزيك عنا كل خير       ولا انسى اخونا توفيق الذي اظلم المنتدي بعدم حضورة الرائع وما نملك لكم ولجميع المشاركين الا الدعاء بالرزق الحلال وأن يثبتنا واياكم على الحق وان يصرف عنا وعن المسلمين شر البلاياء والفتن والمحن انة على ذلك قدير                                                                          (_ ومرة اخري يكون الترحيب هو مسك الختام_)

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

توصيات الثلاثاء 21-10-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.7153 البايفت = 17256  [IMG]  [/IMG]  شراء من 1.7153الى 1.7140 وقف خسارة 1.7110 هدف مابين 1.7163الى 17256    بيع من مستويات 17256الى 17270 وقف خسارة 17300 هدف مابين 17246الى 1.7153

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

توصيات الإربعاء 22-10-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.6705 البايفت = 1.6849    شراء من 1.6675الى 1.6660 وقف خسارة 1.6630 هدف مابين 1.6685الى 1.6849    بيع من مستويات 1.6850الى 1.6860 وقف خسارة 1.6880 هدف مابين 1.6840الى 1.6705

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

توصيات الخميس 23-10-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.6265 البايفت = 1.6375  [IMG]  [/IMG]  شراء من 1.6265الى 1.6255 وقف خسارة 1.6230 هدف مابين 1.6275الى 1.6375    بيع من مستويات 1.6375الى 1.6385 وقف خسارة 1.6400 هدف مابين 1.6365الى 1.6265

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

شراء من 1.6265الى 1.6255 وقف خسارة 1.6230 هدف مابين 1.6275الى 1.6375   الف مبروك 10 نقاط وصل الى 1.6270

----------


## HAITH08

مرحبا بك اخى هوى الطبيعة بعد هذا الغياب الطويل عن مكانك     اشتقنا اليك والى توصياتك  وعود احمد ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

توصيات الاثنين 3-11-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.6081 البايفت = 1.6204    شراء من 1.6048الى 1.6030 وقف خسارة 1.6000 هدف مابين 1.6058الى 1.6204    بيع من مستويات 1.6204الى 1.6215 وقف خسارة 1.6230 هدف مابين 1.6194الى 1.6081

----------


## HAITH08

السلام عليكم اخى هوى الطبيعة  نحمد على عودتك الينا بالسلامة ولعل المانع خير ان شاء الله  ولكن عندى مشكلة مع برنامج انه متوقف عند يوم الجمعة وحاولت اغلاق  البرنامج فتحه اكثر من مرة ولا فى فايدة  هل تعلم ماذا افعل لحل المشكلة  شكرا اخى

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

> السلام عليكم اخى هوى الطبيعة  نحمد على عودتك الينا بالسلامة ولعل المانع خير ان شاء الله  ولكن عندى مشكلة مع برنامج انه متوقف عند يوم الجمعة وحاولت اغلاق  البرنامج فتحه اكثر من مرة ولا فى فايدة  هل تعلم ماذا افعل لحل المشكلة  شكرا اخى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته  الله يسلمك ويغليك عزيزي الغالي  شوف الرابط هذا برنامج fxdd  http://www.fxdd.com/software/mt4setup.exe  وان شاء الله يشتغل  وبأذن الله سوف اكون متواجد من خلال هذة الاستراتيجية السهلة والمربحه في نفس الوقت بحول الله وقوته

----------


## turki2008

اخي هوى الطبيعة 
ماهو البرنامج الذي تعمل علية لاني انا ايضا لا يعمل البرنامج عندي ومتوقف 
وشكرا

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

> اخي هوى الطبيعة 
> ماهو البرنامج الذي تعمل علية لاني انا ايضا لا يعمل البرنامج عندي ومتوقف 
> وشكرا

 حمل برنامج fxdd وبحول الله يشتغل معاك

----------


## السرحاني1

شباب ممكن احد يدلني على شركة البايفت حقها يتغير على الساعه 12 بتوقيت مكه لو تكرمتم غير الشركة الكويتيه afbللضروره القصوى  :Emoticon1:   بعد اذنكم ويا ليت تجربونها على هالطريقه في تمام الساعه 12 بعد تغير البايفت مباشره : :Asvc:   اولا: اذا كان افتتاح السعر اعلى من البايفت يكون شراء مباشره من السعر نفسه بهدف عشر نقاط :Good:   ثانيا: اذا كان افتتاح السعر تحت خط البايفت يكون بيع مباشره بهدف عشر نقاط  :Good:   ولو تلاحظون بنسبة 90 % مثلا لو كان السعر تحت خط البايفت انه يمشي للاسفل ولا يوصل لخط البايفت الا نادرا والعكس صحيح ... ام اذا قطعه فاينه يتحول مسار العمله مباشره وتجدون افتتاحه في نفس اليله اعلى من خط البايفت اكيد .... :Wink Smile:   ما تصدقون لو اقول لكم ان اغلب عملياتي لا تاخذ مني اكثر من 5 دقائق فقط واكتفي بها وباقي اليوم للمراقبه فقط ومتابعه الاخبار خارج السوق  :Asvc:  :Stick Out Tongue:   الطريقه مجربه لعده شهور وماشيه معي زي الحلاوه والله يرزق صاحب الفكره من واسع فضله والمسلمين اجمعين :Hands:   اخوووووووووووووكم :Eh S(7):

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

> توصيات الاثنين 3-11-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.6081 البايفت = 1.6204    شراء من 1.6048الى 1.6030 وقف خسارة 1.6000 هدف مابين 1.6058الى 1.6204 لم يتفعل    بيع من مستويات 1.6204الى 1.6215 وقف خسارة 1.6230 هدف مابين 1.6194الى 1.6081

 الف مبروك تحقييق هدف البيع 10 نقاط المطلوبة حيث وصل السعر 1.6170 قبل ضرب الاستوب لوز ثم عاود مرة اخرى للطلوع

----------


## بن فريحان

> شباب ممكن احد يدلني على شركة البايفت حقها يتغير على الساعه 12 بتوقيت مكه لو تكرمتم غير الشركة الكويتيه afbللضروره القصوى   بعد اذنكم ويا ليت تجربونها على هالطريقه في تمام الساعه 12 بعد تغير البايفت مباشره :  اولا: اذا كان افتتاح السعر اعلى من البايفت يكون شراء مباشره من السعر نفسه بهدف عشر نقاط  ثانيا: اذا كان افتتاح السعر تحت خط البايفت يكون بيع مباشره بهدف عشر نقاط   ولو تلاحظون بنسبة 90 % مثلا لو كان السعر تحت خط البايفت انه يمشي للاسفل ولا يوصل لخط البايفت الا نادرا والعكس صحيح ... ام اذا قطعه فاينه يتحول مسار العمله مباشره وتجدون افتتاحه في نفس اليله اعلى من خط البايفت اكيد ....  ما تصدقون لو اقول لكم ان اغلب عملياتي لا تاخذ مني اكثر من 5 دقائق فقط واكتفي بها وباقي اليوم للمراقبه فقط ومتابعه الاخبار خارج السوق   الطريقه مجربه لعده شهور وماشيه معي زي الحلاوه والله يرزق صاحب الفكره من واسع فضله والمسلمين اجمعين   اخوووووووووووووكم

 ماشاء الله عليك ننتظر مشاركاتك خلال هذا الاسبوع مع ارفاق الشارت

----------


## بن فريحان

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  _اشتقت اليكم كثيراً.. واقدم اعتذاري عن انقطاعي الفترة الماضية بسبب مشاغلي واشكر الاخ هوى الطبيعة على متابعته للاستراتيجية والتواصل مع الاخوان والف مبروك على العشر نقاط من خلال التوصية الثانية_

----------


## السرحاني1

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  _اشتقت اليكم كثيراً.. واقدم اعتذاري عن انقطاعي الفترة الماضية بسبب مشاغلي واشكر الاخ هوى الطبيعة على متابعته للاستراتيجية والتواصل مع الاخوان والف مبروك على العشر نقاط من خلال التوصية الثانية_

 ارحبوووووووووووو الله محييك يا امير نورت وشرفت ويا هلا وغلا والله   الله  يعينك على مشاغلك ويرزقك من واسع فضله يا شيخ   احترامي وتقديري

----------


## mustafa83

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  _اشتقت اليكم كثيراً.. واقدم اعتذاري عن انقطاعي الفترة الماضية بسبب مشاغلي واشكر الاخ هوى الطبيعة على متابعته للاستراتيجية والتواصل مع الاخوان والف مبروك على العشر نقاط من خلال التوصية الثانية_

 أهلا و سهلا
عودة ميمونة ان شاء الله

----------


## HAITH08

يا اهلا بك اخونا بن فريحان  ولله اشتقنا اليك كثيرا ونورت مكانك واستراتجيتك  ونتمنى من الله ان لا يحرمنا من اخوننا الاعزاء  وبالتوفيق والنجاح والرزق الوفير ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

نور المنتدى بعودتك استاذ ابو ريان.... 
على فكرة الاستراتيجيه رائعه جدا و جزاك الله خير... 
الاخ هوى الطبيعه ما قصر بالمتابعه و فعلا كان حكيم بالتوقف عن طرح التوصيات في هذه الفترة..... 
استفسار صغير.... انا كنت من متابعينك و بقوة,, و ما استنتجته من متابعتي لخطوط البايفوت انه اذا اففتح شمعه بدايه اليوم فوق خط البايفوت فان السعر سوف يقفل اليوم فوق خط البايفوت,,,, و العكس صحيح اي انه اذا اففتحت شمعه اليوم تحت خط البايفوت فان اليوم سوف يقفل تحت خط البايفوت....

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

^
^
^ 
للاستفاده من الاستنتاج.... 
---اذا افتتح السوق فوق الخط فاننا نضع عقد فوق الخط ب100 نقطه و يكون الهدف 50 و الستوب 50
--- اذا افتتح السوق تحت خط البايفوت فاننا نضع عقد تحت الخط ب100 نقطه و يكون الهدف و الستوب50 
هذا ما استتنتجته و كنت اجربه ع الديمو لفترة 3 اشهر و كانت ناجحه... لكن بهالفترة مع الانهيارات ابتعدت عنها قليلا... 
شو رأيكم؟؟؟؟

----------


## بن فريحان

بارك الله فيكم جميعا  الاستراتيجية هدفها فقط 10 نقاط حيث انها نسبه نجاحها تعدت ولله الحمد 90%  فأمل الا نطمع ناخذ 10 نقاط ونطلع

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الثلاثاء 4-11-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5823 البايفت = 1.6001    شراء من 1.5800الى 1.5790 وقف خسارة 1.5770 هدف مابين 1.5810الى 1.6001    بيع من مستويات 1.6001الى 1.6010 وقف خسارة 1.6040 هدف مابين 1.5990الى 1.5823

----------


## medhat 2007

> توصيات الثلاثاء 4-11-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5823 البايفت = 1.6001    شراء من 1.5800الى 1.5790 وقف خسارة 1.5770 هدف مابين 1.5810الى 1.6001    بيع من مستويات 1.6001الى 1.6010 وقف خسارة 1.6040 هدف مابين 1.5990الى 1.5823

  
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هو حضرتك بتستخدم برنامج ايه ؟

----------


## بن فريحان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  صباح الخيرات ومزيدا من الدولارات  نفضل عدم الدخول اليوم أو الدخول بنسبة ضئيلة من راس المال مع الحذر حيث العالم في انتظار نتائج الانتخابات الامريكية خلال الساعات القادمة

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الثلاثاء 12-11-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5606 البايفت = 1.5688    شراء من 1.5590الى 1.5580 وقف خسارة 1.5550 هدف مابين 1.5600الى 1.5688    بيع من مستويات 1.5688الى 1.5700 وقف خسارة 1.5730 هدف مابين 1.5678الى 1.5590

----------


## ابو تالين

أسعد الله صباحك عزيزي   أبو ريان    سعيد بتواجدك هنا ومتابع معاك بإذن الله   بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله    وبالنسبة للأستراتيجه أكثر من رائعة و أعتمد عليها في الكثير من قرارات البيع أو الشراء .  أسأل الله أن يسدد الخطى ويحقق المنى    مودتي والكثير الكثير من تقديري   محبك : عبدالله الغامدي

----------


## paon

> توصيات الثلاثاء 12-11-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5606 البايفت = 1.5688    شراء من 1.5590الى 1.5580 وقف خسارة 1.5550 هدف مابين 1.5600الى 1.5688    بيع من مستويات 1.5688الى 1.5700 وقف خسارة 1.5730 هدف مابين 1.5678الى 1.5590

  
تحياتي اخي الكريم
بحال ارتد السعر الى منطقة قريبة من منطقة الدخول هل يمكن دخول الصفقة ؟
مع الشكر

----------


## بن فريحان

الف مبروك تحقق هدف الشراء ولله الحمد لله

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم 
اهلا بعودتك استاذي بن فريحان 
سؤالي خاص بالي بتوقيعك  هدف الاستراتيجية السنوي 10000% ربح بإذن الله 
ممكن توضح لنا على أي أساس وضعت هذا الهدف من رافعه مالية ومن نسبة العقود الخ ونكون لك
شاكرين

----------


## أبو صفوان

حياك يا استاذي الكبير 
انا مبتدأجدا وعجزت أن احصل على خط البايفت 
ومحرج منكم لكن وجت انكم تساعدون الكل وتأخذون بيد الضعيف
وانا استخدم برنامج FXDD - MetaTrader لكن لا يظهر الخط عندي

----------


## sayyah

تفضل  يا الغالي   خط البايفت اليومي   زائد  الدعم  والمقاومه

----------


## أبو صفوان

اشكركم على كرمكم البالغ والسريع 
وتقبل ودي

----------


## sayyah

وهذي رابط استراتيجيه  ابن فريحان  ويوجد  البايفت  والشرح https://forum.arabictrader.com/t46040.html

----------


## أبو صفوان

اخي 
لم اتمكن من قراة الملف
لنقص في الخطوط عندي في الكمبيوتر 
هل يمكنك مساعدتي بشيء آخر 
ام انزل الخطوط ثم احاول في قرائته

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الاربعاء 13-11-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5382 البايفت = 1.5481    شراء من 1.5382الى 1.5370 وقف خسارة 1.5350 هدف مابين 1.5392الى 1.5481    بيع من مستويات 1.5481الى 1.5490 وقف خسارة 1.5520 هدف مابين 1.5471الى 1.5382

----------


## عوض كسابري

مشكور على التوصيه

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الخميس 14-11-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.4963 البايفت = 1.5111    شراء من 1.4928الى 1.4918 وقف خسارة 1.4890 هدف مابين 1.4938الى 1.5111    بيع من مستويات 1.5110الى 1.5120 وقف خسارة 1.5145 هدف مابين 1.51001الى 1.4963

----------


## balgiki

*ابو ريان 
لك رساله على الخاص 
لو سمحت *

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم سؤال للمرة الثالثة ابو ريـــــــــــــــــــــــــان 
ماذا تقصد بتوقيعك هدف سنوي 10000% 
ياليت تعطينا مقصدك اذا من هذة الاسترتيجية وتوضح لنا 
والي عنده خبر من الشباب هنا يقلنا بالنيابة عن ابو رياااااان 
ودمتم بود

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الجمعه 15-11-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.4838 البايفت = 1.4795  [   بيع من 1.4838الى 1.4845 وقف خسارة 1.4875 هدف مابين 1.4828الى 1.4795   شراء من 1.4795الى 1.4785 وقف خسارة 1.4760 هدف مابين 1.4815الى 1.4913

----------


## بن فريحان

> السلام عليكم سؤال للمرة الثالثة ابو ريـــــــــــــــــــــــــان 
> ماذا تقصد بتوقيعك هدف سنوي 10000% 
> ياليت تعطينا مقصدك اذا من هذة الاسترتيجية وتوضح لنا 
> والي عنده خبر من الشباب هنا يقلنا بالنيابة عن ابو رياااااان 
> ودمتم بود

 خطة المرحلة الأولى حسب الجدول التالي ومبلغ المتاجرة سيكون 1000 دولار أو مضاعفاته وسيكون المثال هنا في الجدول على مبلغ 1000 دولار ومن لديه اكبر من هذا المبلغ فليقيس على الجدول ويبدأ  العمل في المرحلة الأولى ومدتها 10 ايام وبهدف يومي 10 نقاط [FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT] والعمل في المرحلة الثانية ومدتها 10 ايام وبهدف يومي 10 نقاط 
سيكون دخولنا بمقدار 10% من رأس المال =100 دولار
وسنضيف مبلغ الارباح المحققة في المرحلة الأولى = 100دولار 
وسيكون دخولنا بـ 200 دولار ونستهدف عشر نقاط يومياً فقط وإن زاد الربح فهو احتياطي
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT] [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']وهكذا حتى تنتهي جميع المراحل في الملف المرفق [/FONT] اتمنى اني اجبت على سؤالك

----------


## أبن الشيبة

يعطيك الف عافية ابو ريــــــــــــــــــــــــــان ودمت بخير

----------


## أبن الشيبة

أبو ريــــــــان أسفين تعبناك................... الملف مضروب حاول تنزلة مرة ثانية وشكرا

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الاثنين 24-11-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.4916 البايفت = 1.4877     بيع من 1.4920الى 1.4930 وقف خسارة 1.4960 هدف مابين 1.4910الى 1.4877   شراء من 1.4877الى 1.4867 وقف خسارة 1.4830 هدف مابين 1.4888الى 1.4960

----------


## بن فريحان

> توصيات الاثنين 24-11-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.4916 البايفت = 1.4877     بيع من 1.4920الى 1.4930 وقف خسارة 1.4960 هدف مابين 1.4910الى 1.4877   شراء من 1.4877الى 1.4867 وقف خسارة 1.4830 هدف مابين 1.4888الى 1.4960

   اقدم اعتذاري لكم الشديد.. وأعتقد أنه بسبب المرض الذي يلازمني هذه الأيام (  لا تنسوني من خالص الدعاء )  كتبت التوصية على اساس البيع من الافتتاح كنقطة دخول اولى 4920 والنقطة الثانية الافضل هي 4930 وهذا خطأ حيث المقاومة القريبة هي 4960 والاستوب لوز كتب 30 نقطة من النقطة الثانية ولكن بما ان نقطة الدخول الثانية كتبت خطأ فالاستوب لوز راح يكون ايضا خطا والصحيح يكون 4990 اي 30 نقطة من بعد النقطة الثانية للدخول والهدف يكون هو 10 نقاط من نقطة الدخول او البايفت والحمدلله من دخل على فهم الاستراتيجية وليس على ماكتبته هنا انا فقد حقق الربح ووصلنا الى البايفت ودون البايفت  لذلك اكرر اعتذاري لكتابة الارقام بشكل خطأ

----------


## اكس جروب

الله يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم                واسأل الله العظيم ان يشفيك ويعافيك

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الثلاثاء 25-11-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5145 البايفت = 1.5054     بيع من 1.5145الى 1.5175 وقف خسارة 1.5215 هدف مابين 1.5135الى 1.5055   شراء من 1.5055الى 1.5025 وقف خسارة 1.4975 هدف مابين 1.5065الى 1.5250

----------


## جولاي

سلامتك ما تشوف شر يابو رياان  
وتوصية موفقة باذن الله

----------


## بن فريحان

> سلامتك ما تشوف شر يابو رياان  
> وتوصية موفقة باذن الله

 ولا يجيكم جميعاً اي شر وموفقين على التوصية والحمدلله حققت أهدافها وباقي فيها مزيد الى +40 نقطة خضراء  موفين جميعاً يااخوان

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الإربعاء 26-11-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5491 البايفت = 1.5334     بيع من 1.5500الى 1.5535 وقف خسارة 1.5565 هدف مابين 1.5490الى 1.5335   شراء من 1.5335الى 1.5300 وقف خسارة 1.5265 هدف مابين 5345 الى 5550

----------


## المدارج

عودة مباركة أخي الكريم

----------


## بن فريحان

الف مبروك تحقق هدف البيع 50 نقطة حيث تحقق الهدف اليوم ولله الحمد  ومنتضرين هدف البايفت بحول الله   ولا يمنع من يريد الدخول بشكل اضافي على مسؤوليته الخاصة ان يدخل بيعا من جديد من نفس مناطق الدخول السابقة

----------


## Timeeout

مـــــــــــا شــــــــاء الــــــلـــــــــه

----------


## بن فريحان

مبارك عليكم  نزل السعر من 1.5511 الى نقطة البايفت 1.5335  ربح = 170 نقطة  صعد السعر من البايفت 1.5335 الى 1.5435 ربح = 100 نقطة  ومن أكتفى بنقاط الاستراتيجية 10 نقاط فالقناعة كنز لا يفنى

----------


## aziz6565

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## hisham2007

أخى بن فريحان , أريد أن أعرف طريقتك فى وضع الأوردرات فماذا تعنى ب بيع من 1.5500الى 1.5535  هل تعنى أنك تضع أوردر بيع عند كل من الرقمين؟ أو بينهما ؟أو أحداهما فقط  ؟  وشكرا

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الخميس 12-12-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.4805 البايفت = 1.4804  [   بيع من 1.4805الى 1.4820 وقف خسارة 1.4840 هدف مابين 1.4795الى 1.4765   شراء من 1.4765الى 1.4755 وقف خسارة 1.4735 هدف مابين 1.4775الى 1.4805

----------


## trender

اخي بن فريحان..هل تقصد ان استراتيجيتك حققت-اوستحقق- عشرة الاف في المية....يعني مئة ضعف راس المال...؟

----------


## بن فريحان

> اخي بن فريحان..هل تقصد ان استراتيجيتك حققت-اوستحقق- عشرة الاف في المية....يعني مئة ضعف راس المال...؟

 نعم عزيزي اقصد ما تقول حيث يوجد شرح في ملف اكسل مرفق من خلال هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/916882-1912-post.html

----------


## بن فريحان

نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت الهدف = ربح40 نقطة توصية الشراء تفعلت وتحققت ولله الحمد =40نقطة الاجمالي = ربح 80 نقطة  مع العلم اننا نريد 10 نقاط فقط والحمد لله تم تحقيقها وزيادة في العملية الاولى

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الجمعه 12-12-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5008 البايفت = 1.4951     بيع من 1.50010الى 1.5020 وقف خسارة 1.5045 هدف مابين 1.50000الى 1.4950   شراء من 1.4950الى 1.4940 وقف خسارة 1.4910 هدف مابين 1.4960الى 1.5008

----------


## عبد الوهاب

هذا اول يوم اتابع هذه الاستراتيجة وهي بحق رائعة
شكراً جزيلاً لك اخي بن فريحان

----------


## secondlife

تشكر عالموضوع الرائع

----------


## mahmoud123456

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابن فريحان على تعبك و سهرك معنا

----------


## mahmoud123456

> أخواني وأخواتي  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميل جداً أن يبحث الشخص بنفسه ويستنتج استراتيجية تداول تعطي نتائج ايجابية وإني هنا سوف اقدم لكم بعض الاستراتيجيات الخاصة بي والتي استنتجتها من خلال متابعتي للشارتات وقد تم اختبارها وتجربتها مدة لا تقل عن عام وعلى حسابات حقيقية وقد كانت النتائج ايجابية ولله الحمد سنضرب مثال في هذا الموضوع بأن شخصاً لديه محفظة بمبلغ 10000دولار فإن المبلغ المستخدم في المتاجرة لن يزيد عن 10% من رأس المال أي مبلغ 1000دولار فقط النقطة = 10 دولار وسنذكر نهاية كل أسبوع محصلة النقاط خلال ذلك الأسبوع ونسبة الربح  مكونات الاستراتيجية: خطوط الدعم والمقاومة ويهمنا خط المحور ( البايفت ) لونه بنفسجي تحميل ملفات الاستراتيجية من الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/1_binfrihan2.zip   الطريقة: انتظر لحظة افتتاح السوق ليوم جديد وهو الساعة 1 ليلاً.. ثم أنظر إلى موقع خط البايفت.. فإن كان السعر الحالي فوق خط البايفت فهذا يعني أن السعر سيزور البايفت لا محالة والله العالم.. لذلك أحاول من اقرب مقاومة أن اقوم بعملية بيع والهدف هو الوصول إلى خط البايفت وإن كان السعر الحالي تحت خط البايفت فاقوم من أقرب دعم بعملية شراء والهدف هو الوصول إلى خط البايفت وهذه تعتبر العملية الأولى وبإذن الله ناجحة العملية الثانية.. اقوم بعملية بيع عند الوصول صعودا إلى خط البايفت ويكون هدفي 10 نقاط الى 20 نقطة لا زيادة ووقف الخسارة 35 نقطة أو اقوم بعملية شراء عند الوصول نزولاً إلى خط البايفت ويكون هدفي 10 نقاط الى 20 نقطة لا زيادة ووقف الخسارة 35 نقطة وأنا أفضل لمن يريد الامتابعة أمام الشاشة أن يستمر إلى تحقيق أكبر هدف أو الاكتفاء بوضع الأوامر ووضع الأهداف على 10 نقاط فقط وبإذن الله سيحققها له   أتمنى متابعة الاستراتيجية على الحساب الديمو قبل تطبيقه على الحساب الحقيقي  وساقوم بإذن الله يومياً بوضع توصيتين شراء وبيع ونتابع نتائجها نهاية اليوم تقبلوا تحياتي

   بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزلن حسناتك :Eh S(7):

----------


## توفيق12

كيف ارى خط البايفوت من خلال الميتاتردير

----------


## mahmoud123456

> كيف ارى خط البايفوت من خلال الميتاتردير

   البايفوت يتم باستخدام مؤشر يتم وضعه في البرنامج ليظهر لك خطوط البايفوت

----------


## dealer1

> توصيات الجمعه 12-12-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5008 البايفت = 1.4951     بيع من 1.50010الى 1.5020 وقف خسارة 1.5045 هدف مابين 1.50000الى 1.4950   شراء من 1.4950الى 1.4940 وقف خسارة 1.4910 هدف مابين 1.4960الى 1.5008

  بارك الله فيك  اخ   بن فريحان
هل البفوت يومي
اين استطيع ايجاد مؤ شر البايفت اليومي
او مؤ شر البايفت   للشمعه السابقه  سواء اربع ساعات    او اقل

----------


## بن فريحان

> بارك الله فيك اخ بن فريحان
> هل البفوت يومي اين استطيع ايجاد مؤ شر البايفت اليومي او مؤ شر البايفت للشمعه السابقه سواء اربع ساعات او اقل

   بارك الله فيك عزيزي الاستراتيجية من خلال هذا الرابط    https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/1_binfrihan2.zip  التمبلت  binfrihan3

----------


## محمد خالد محمد

نتائج توصيات الجمعة 
ضربت الاستوب بكلا العملتين
بالشراء والبيع

----------


## بن فريحان

نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم توصية الشراء تفعلت وحققت الهدف = وبربح 10 نقاط ومن انتظر الى الهدف الثاني فقد ضرب الاستوب علية  توصية الشراء تفعلت وتحققت ولله الحمد =وبربح 10 نقاط ومن انتظر الى الهدف الثاني فقد ضرب الاستوب علية مرة ثانية  لذل يفضل اخذ 10 نقاط فقط مثل ماهو موضح في اول الموضوع 10 نقاط فقط  وعدم الطمع

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الاثنين 15-12-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.4955 البايفت = 1.4960    بما ان السعر افتتح قريب جدا من البايفت سوف نستخدم اقرب دعم واقرب مقاومة للعمليات وهي كا التالي   شراء من 1.4880الى 1.4865 وقف خسارة 1.4830 هدف مابين 1.4890الى 1.4960   بيع من مستويات 1.5035الى 1.5045 وقف خسارة 1.5075 هدف مابين 1.5025الى 1.4960

----------


## yasser1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:أخي ابن فريحان مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع والتواصل المستمر  إن أكثر مايميز هذه الإسترتيجية هي البساطة في التعامل معها ولكن لاحظت أنه في بعض الأحيان يقوم السعر بأختراق خط البايفت من أول مرة دون التصحيح ولاحتى عشرة نقاط   سؤال هو هل من الممكن الإعتماد عليها بشكل دائم كإستراتيجية لمدة سنة مثلاً مع الإحتفاظ بربح    عشر نقاط  فقط   لأنني مقتنع بعشر نقاط   ولا أريد أكثر بمعنى أوضح لو أنني كل أسبوع وضعت أمر شراء وبيع كل يوم الساعة ال12ليلاً  بناء على خط البايفتمع ستوب 35 نقطة تكون لها إستمرارية أم أنه لابد من المتابعة لأخذ ربح أكثر من ذلك تحسباً لصفقات خاسرة فيما بعد..أعجبني ثقتك بإستراتيجيتك لأنها أساس نجاح أي أسترتيجية    أسف جداً على اإطالة.   بانتظار ردكم الكريم.            والسلام ختام.

----------


## توفيق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:أخي ابن فريحان مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع والتواصل المستمر  إن أكثر مايميز هذه الإسترتيجية هي البساطة في التعامل معها ولكن لاحظت أنه في بعض الأحيان يقوم السعر بأختراق خط البايفت من أول مرة دون التصحيح ولاحتى عشرة نقاط   سؤال هو هل من الممكن الإعتماد عليها بشكل دائم كإستراتيجية لمدة سنة مثلاً مع الإحتفاظ بربح    عشر نقاط  فقط   لأنني مقتنع بعشر نقاط   ولا أريد أكثر بمعنى أوضح لو أنني كل أسبوع وضعت أمر شراء وبيع كل يوم الساعة ال12ليلاً  بناء على خط البايفتمع ستوب 35 نقطة تكون لها إستمرارية أم أنه لابد من المتابعة لأخذ ربح أكثر من ذلك تحسباً لصفقات خاسرة فيما بعد..أعجبني ثقتك بإستراتيجيتك لأنها أساس نجاح أي أسترتيجية    أسف جداً على اإطالة.   بانتظار ردكم الكريم.            والسلام ختام.

 نعم يخترق البايفوت في بعض الاحيان و الاستراتيجية تابتو و نسبة نجاحها ممتازة و الحمد لله

----------


## yasser1

أشكرك أخ توفيق على هذا الرد   ولكن قد يكون فهمي للموضوع غلط    فمثلاً:   على أعتبار  أنه كل أسبوع عندك10صفقات مابين بيع وشراء على فرض 2خاسرة =70نقطة    و8صفقات رابحة=80      هذا في حال  كان دخولك بشكل يومي   وأكتفائي بالـ10نفاط النتيجة تكون   ربح 10 نقاط.   هذا في حال عدم قرب السعر من خط البيفت وعدم أستثناء أي صفقة   أقول ربما أكون فهمان الموضوع غلط  أرجو التوضيح  .  بأنتظار ردك ورد الأخ إبن فريحان الكريم ودمتم.

----------


## بن فريحان

نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم
توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت الهدف = 10 نقاط ومن انتظر الى البايفت فقد حقق ربح70نقطة ولله الحمد 
توصية الشراء لم تتفعل 
الاجمالي = ربح 70نقطة ولله الحمد  مع العلم اننا نريد 10 نقاط فقط والحمد لله تم تحقيقها وزيادة في العملية الاولى

----------


## abosalah

> نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم
> توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت الهدف = 10 نقاط ومن انتظر الى البايفت فقد حقق ربح70نقطة ولله الحمد 
> توصية الشراء لم تتفعل 
> الاجمالي = ربح 70نقطة ولله الحمد  مع العلم اننا نريد 10 نقاط فقط والحمد لله تم تحقيقها وزيادة في العملية الاولى

 ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
ربنا يزيدك استاذنا الغالى  :Ongue:

----------


## بن فريحان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:أخي ابن فريحان مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع والتواصل المستمر إن أكثر مايميز هذه الإسترتيجية هي البساطة في التعامل معها ولكن لاحظت أنه في بعض الأحيان يقوم السعر بأختراق خط البايفت من أول مرة دون التصحيح ولاحتى عشرة نقاط سؤال هو هل من الممكن الإعتماد عليها بشكل دائم كإستراتيجية لمدة سنة مثلاً مع الإحتفاظ بربح عشر نقاط فقط لأنني مقتنع بعشر نقاط ولا أريد أكثر بمعنى أوضح لو أنني كل أسبوع وضعت أمر شراء وبيع كل يوم الساعة ال12ليلاً بناء على خط البايفتمع ستوب 35 نقطة تكون لها إستمرارية أم أنه لابد من المتابعة لأخذ ربح أكثر من ذلك تحسباً لصفقات خاسرة فيما بعد..أعجبني ثقتك بإستراتيجيتك لأنها أساس نجاح أي أسترتيجية أسف جداً على اإطالة. بانتظار ردكم الكريم. والسلام ختام.

 نعم يمكن الاعتماد عليها فقط وهي كا التالي   فإن كان السعر الحالي فوق خط البايفت فهذا يعني أن السعر سيزور البايفت لا محالة والله العالم.. لذلك أحاول من اقرب مقاومة أن اقوم بعملية بيع والهدف هو الوصول إلى خط البايفت
وإن كان السعر الحالي تحت خط البايفت فاقوم من أقرب دعم بعملية شراء والهدف هو الوصول إلى خط البايفت  حيث ان العملية الاولى نسبة نجاحها 90% بحول الله وقوته  ويفضل 10 نقاط فقط  حسب الجدول الموضح والمرفق  https://forum.arabictrader.com/916882-1912-post.html

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الثلاثا 16-12-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5298 البايفت = 1.5199     بيع من 1.5298الى 1.5340 وقف خسارة 1.5370 هدف مابين 1.5288الى 1.5199   شراء من 1.5199الى 1.5176 وقف خسارة 1.5150 هدف مابين 1.5210الى 1.5298

----------


## yasser1

شكراً على الرد ياأبن فريحان وفقك الله

----------


## بن فريحان

نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت الهدف = 10 نقاط و والحمد لله حيث نزل السعر الى قرب منطقة البايفت بفرق 3 نقاط  توصية الشراء لم تتفعل  الاجمالي = ربح 10نقاط

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الاربعاء 17-12-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5625 البايفت = 1.5493     بيع من 1.5625الى 1.5640 وقف خسارة 1.5675 هدف مابين 1.5615الى 1.5493   شراء من 1.5493الى 1.5480 وقف خسارة 1.5450 هدف مابين 1.5510الى 1.5625

----------


## عبد الوهاب

شكرا لك أخب بن فريحان
وجهد رائع ومتابع معك والحمد لله الامور ماشية تمام

----------


## yasser1

يوجد إختلاف عندي  أرجو التوضيح   الشارت مرفق.

----------


## turki_26

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ابو ريان فعلا رجل مبدع بمعنى الكلمة كل يوم يتجدد ابداعك هذه شاهده حق لشخصك الكريم من خلال تجربتي وعلاقتي بك خلال الشهور الماضية رجل لديه من العلم والمعرفة الشيء الكثير
فارجو من جميع الاخوان الاستفادة من خبرات ابو ريان وانا سوف اكون خلال الوقت القريب ان شاء الله قرب ابو ريان كي اشرب من معرفته وعلميه هذا اذا سمح لي بذلك واخذت من وقته
واسأل الله العظيم بمنه وكرمه التوفيق والسداد لك ولجميع الاخوان
وانا ان شاء الله سوف امدك ببعض التقارير التي لدي كي ننظر في امرها لكي يستفيد منها باقي الاخوان 
وتقبل تحياتي 
اخوك ابو سعد ( تركي)

----------


## hhsh

اخي بن فريحان شكرا لك علي هذه الطريقة الممتازة 
فقليل دائم خير من كثير منقطع 
ولكن لي سؤال بخصوص الاسهم الخضراء والحمراء التي تظهر علي الشموع 
فهي تظهر في اوقات اخري غير وقت الساعة 1 بتوقيت مكة 12 بتوقيت مصر 
وتعطي اشارات ممتازة حقيقة والدخول علي ما لاحظت في الشمعة التالية للعلامة ،،،، ينفع ادخل كمان علي الاشارات دي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بن فريحان

نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم  شراء من 1.4880الى 1.4865 وقف خسارة 1.4830 هدف مابين 1.4890الى 1.4960 توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت الهدف = 10 نقاط و والحمد لله    بيع من مستويات 1.5035الى 1.5045 وقف خسارة 1.5175 هدف مابين 1.5025الى 1.4960 توصية الشراء تفعلت وضرب الوقف - 3 نقطة  الناتج = ربح 10نقاط في البيع + خسارة 30 نقطة في الشراء الجمالي خسارة 20 نقطة

----------


## بن فريحان

حسب الاسترتيجية فالوضع يعتبر محير ولا يمكن كتابة توصية حسب الاستراتيجية

----------


## بن فريحان

توصيات الجمعه 19-12-2008  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5004 البايفت = 1.5165   [   شراء من 1.5004الى 1.4940 وقف خسارة 1.4900 هدف مابين 1.5014الى 1.5165   بيع من مستويات 1.5165الى 1.5175 وقف خسارة 1.5200 هدف مابين 1.5155الى 1.5004

----------


## بن فريحان

الف مبروك تحقق هدف الشراء الاولى ومنتضرين البايفت بحول الله ويفضل جني لارباح وشراء من الدعم او يكتفى 
ب 10 نقاط حيث وصل الى 1.5040 والحمد لله

----------


## بن فريحان

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ابو ريان فعلا رجل مبدع بمعنى الكلمة كل يوم يتجدد ابداعك هذه شاهده حق لشخصك الكريم من خلال تجربتي وعلاقتي بك خلال الشهور الماضية رجل لديه من العلم والمعرفة الشيء الكثير
> فارجو من جميع الاخوان الاستفادة من خبرات ابو ريان وانا سوف اكون خلال الوقت القريب ان شاء الله قرب ابو ريان كي اشرب من معرفته وعلميه هذا اذا سمح لي بذلك واخذت من وقته
> واسأل الله العظيم بمنه وكرمه التوفيق والسداد لك ولجميع الاخوان
> وانا ان شاء الله سوف امدك ببعض التقارير التي لدي كي ننظر في امرها لكي يستفيد منها باقي الاخوان 
> وتقبل تحياتي 
> اخوك ابو سعد ( تركي)

 مش مصدق عيناي  ابو سعد بشحمه ولحمه يامرحبا يامرحبا  سرني صراحة والله ياابأ سعد رؤيتك هنا في هذا المنتدى الصرح العملاق والذي هو بكل صراحة أفضل وأكبر منتدى عربي للعملات  عموما اخي ابا سعد.. نسأل الله التوفيق والحمدلله هذه الاستراتيجية لا تزال تحقق المزيد من النجاحات  تقبل ودي وتقدير واحتراماتي

----------


## بن فريحان

> اخي بن فريحان شكرا لك علي هذه الطريقة الممتازة 
> فقليل دائم خير من كثير منقطع 
> ولكن لي سؤال بخصوص الاسهم الخضراء والحمراء التي تظهر علي الشموع 
> فهي تظهر في اوقات اخري غير وقت الساعة 1 بتوقيت مكة 12 بتوقيت مصر 
> وتعطي اشارات ممتازة حقيقة والدخول علي ما لاحظت في الشمعة التالية للعلامة ،،،، ينفع ادخل كمان علي الاشارات دي ؟؟؟؟؟

 اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم  بالنسبة للاستراتتيجية ليس لها اي علاقة بالمؤشرات الفنية وانما فقط نقطة بايفت  والتمبلات المرفقة لكم هي مجموعة من التمبلات لمن يرغب في المضاربة اللحظية بدون الاستراتيجية والاسهم التي امامك جيدة كاشارات دخول وخروج ولكن ليس لها علاقة بالاستراتيجية  تحياتي

----------


## بن فريحان

تتوصيات الاثنين 5-1-2009  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  اافتتاح = 1.4538 البايفت = 1.4500  ]  بيع من 1.4538الى 1.4540 وقف خسارة 1.4575 هدف مابين 1.4528الى 1.4500   شراء من 1.4500الى 1.4490 وقف خسارة 1.4455 هدف مابين 1.4500الى 1.4560

----------


## turki_26

موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## turki_26

ارجو منك ابو ريان توضيح امر الشاعة عن فوريكس كراون؟
لانه هناك اخوان اخذوا يرددون اشاعه توقف الشركة وهذا غير صحيح 
ارجو التوضيح

----------


## بن فريحان

> ارجو منك ابو ريان توضيح امر الشاعة عن فوريكس كراون؟
> لانه هناك اخوان اخذوا يرددون اشاعه توقف الشركة وهذا غير صحيح 
> ارجو التوضيح

 أهلا اخي ابو سعد  سبق التوضيح في مواضيع أخرى وهذا رابط أحدها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t61641-2.html  ولا نريد أن نحول هذا الموضوع من الاستراتيجية إلى موضوع نقاش حول شركة كراون  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## بن فريحان

> تتوصيات الاثنين 5-1-2009  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  بيع من 1.4538الى 1.4540 وقف خسارة 1.4575 هدف مابين 1.4528الى 1.4500   شراء من 1.4500الى 1.4490 وقف خسارة 1.4455 هدف مابين 1.4500الى 1.4560

   مبروووووووووك تحقيق أهداف التوصيتين ولله الحمد

----------


## عبد الوهاب

لو افترضنا أن كل دخول ب 10نقاط كماهي الخطة 
سيكون الناتج 50نقطة اسبوعياً ضربة واحدة للاستوب كفيلة بقضمهم
أتمنى لك التوفيق واعادة النظر في طريقة الاستوب
ستقول نحنُ نربح أكثر من 10
أقول لك الاصل هي 10 وهي المضمونه وهي الامر المعلق الذي ينام صاحبه
ليفيق صباحاً ويرى رزقه على فراشه
اخي الكريم بن فريحان أتمنى التقويم كل اسبوع على اساس 10نقاط ليتم الرقي بالطريقة ولك كل التوفيق باذن الله

----------


## ScreamingHawk

عادتا لا احب ان اتدخل فيما لا يعنيني ولكن هناك امر احب التعليق عليه فانا انسان جاهل ولكني برغم جهلي اعرف ان هذه الشركه لو تحولت الئ بنك استثماري ليس تجاري فهذا اسواء لانه حسب اتفاقية بيزل 1 وبيزل 2 Basel 1 and Basel 2 or Basel accordعام 88 تحدد شروط للشركات التي تعمل علئ نطاق دولي مثل البنوك بانواعها شروط تخص الحد الادنئ لراءس المال ونسبة مخاطرةلا تتجاوز ال 8 في الميه في الاصول التي تستثمر ب) risk-weighted assets هذا يعني ان الشركه لا ىحق لها قبول اي اموال من خارج الاراضي السويسريه هذا باختصار دون الخول في تفاصيل علما بان Baselهي منطقة بسويسرا انا لا اشكك في شيء ولكني اقول حتما بان هناك سوء فهم لانه لو تحولت الئ بنك براس المال هذا وبالعمل في مجال العملات فقط فانها لا ترتقي للعمل خارج اراضيها حسب الاتفاقيه

----------


## بن فريحان

تتوصيات الثلاثاء 6-1-2009  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  اافتتاح = 1.4676 البايفت = 1.4614  [  بيع من 1.4676الى 1.4710 وقف خسارة 1.4745 هدف مابين 1.4666الى 1.4614   شراء من 1.4614الى 1.4590 وقف خسارة 1.4555 هدف مابين 1.4624الى 1.4710

----------


## hhsh

*السلام عليكم اخي بن فريحان 
احب اسال عن الاستراتيجية والتمبلت بتاعها 
انا نزلته ووضعته في البرنامج وكله تمام 
ولكن لما عملت كليك يمين في الشارت للتشغيل وجدت 7 تمبلت binfrihan 
اي منهم اقوم بالعمل عليه ؟؟؟؟
وكمان اي زوج الافضل مع الطريقة دي ؟؟
دمت علي يرضي الله ،،*

----------


## mdraw

> *السلام عليكم اخي بن فريحان*  *احب اسال عن الاستراتيجية والتمبلت بتاعها*  *انا نزلته ووضعته في البرنامج وكله تمام*  *ولكن لما عملت كليك يمين في الشارت للتشغيل وجدت 7 تمبلت binfrihan*  *اي منهم اقوم بالعمل عليه ؟؟؟؟* *وكمان اي زوج الافضل مع الطريقة دي ؟؟* *دمت علي يرضي الله ،،*

   أخي الكريم  التمبليت رقم 3 هو من يعمل عليه أخي بن فريحان وهذه استراتيجية لمكسب 10 نقاط فقط  ومخصصة للباوند دولار  فقط

----------


## بن فريحان

نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت الهدف = 10 نقاط لعملية الاولى والعملية الثانية 62 نقطة  توصية الشراء تفعلت وضرب الوقف + 35 نقطة  الناتج = ربح 10نقاط في البيع + 62 نقطة في البيع الثانية و خسارة 35 نقطة في الشراء الجمالي ربح 37 نقطة ولله الحمد  لذا يفضل الاكتفاء بالتوصية الاولى حيث ان نسبة نجها 90% ولله الحمد العملية الاولى  
العملية الثانية

----------


## بن فريحان

تتوصيات   الأربعاء 7-1-2009 
الجنيه دولارGBP/USD
============== 
اافتتاح = 1.4957
البايفت = 1.4816   
بيع من 1.4957الى  1.4975
وقف خسارة 1.5010
هدف مابين 1.4947الى 1.4816   
شراء من 1.4816الى  1.4800
وقف خسارة 1.4765
هدف مابين 1.4826الى 1.4950

----------


## turki_26

بارك الله فيك

----------


## forex eyes

مبروووووووووك الهدفين

----------


## بن فريحان

نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت الهدف = 10 نقاط لعملية الاولى والعملية الثانية 41نقطة  توصية الشراء تفعلت وحققت الهدف = 134 نقطة  الناتج = ربح 10نقاط في البيع + 41 نقطة في البيع الثانية والتوصية الثانية حققت 134 نقطة  الجمالي ربح 185 نقطة نتائج التوصيتين ولله الحمد  لذا يفضل الاكتفاء بالتوصية الاولى حيث ان نسبة نجها 90% ولله الحمد  نتائج العمليات

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد 
و جزاك الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بن فريحان

تتوصيات الخميس 8-1-2009  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  اافتتاح = 1.5105 البايفت = 1.5062    بيع من 1.5105الى 1.5120 وقف خسارة 1.5155 هدف مابين 1.5095الى 1.5062   شراء من 1.5062الى 1.5050 وقف خسارة 1.5025 هدف مابين 1.5072الى 1.5193

----------


## abdullah_288

اخي ابو ريان تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك لما تقدمه لاخوانك من توصيات  واحب ان اشارك في هذه الاستراتيحية الرائعة بهذا السؤال بحكم اني مبتدئ ومتابع لك ايضا  في التوصية السابقة ليوم الاربعاء قلت ان توصية البيع الاولى تفعلت وحقققت 10 نقاط والعملية الثانية 42 نقطة هل المقصود هنا ان يتم الدخول بعقدين العقد الاول هدفه 10 نقاط والعقد الثاني هدفه خط البيفوت  السؤال الثاني هو في توصية البيع او الشراء يتم تحديد نقطتين يعني بيع نقطة س الى نقطة ص
كيف يتم تحديد هاتين النقطتين التي هي نقاط الدخول كذلك نفس الشي بالنسبة للاهداف
وارجو التوضيح اكثر بالنسبة لتحديد الأهداف لعملية الشراء في حال كانت العملية الثانية
او عملية البيع في حال كانت العملية الثانية  وشكرا لك

----------


## Alnagaf

> تتوصيات الخميس 8-1-2009  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  اافتتاح = 1.5105 البايفت = 1.5062    بيع من 1.5105الى 1.5120 وقف خسارة 1.5155 هدف مابين 1.5095الى 1.5062

 لدي استراتيجيه أعطت بيع من 1.5118 و حققت الهدف +15 نقطه  و بالتالي تكون تحققت أهدافك لتوصية البيع  مجهود طيب - تشكر عليه  و أعتقد أن الوصول الليله ل 1.5062 مشروع جدا

----------


## بن فريحان

> لدي استراتيجيه أعطت بيع من 1.5118 و حققت الهدف +15 نقطه  و بالتالي تكون تحققت أهدافك لتوصية البيع  مجهود طيب - تشكر عليه  و أعتقد أن الوصول الليله ل 1.5062 مشروع جدا

 أهلا اخي النجف حط في اعتبارك واعتبار الأخوة أن غداً الخميس او بالأصح اليوم الخميس موعد قرار الفائدة البريطانية على الجنيه الاسترليني والتوقعات تشير الى تخفيض  واتوقع ارتفاع هاليومين هو تحضير للنزول بحيث لا يكون نزول قوي عن مستويات قبل يومين يعني ان المركزي والكبار يريدون الجنيه ان يبقى في مستويات 1.4000 ولا يكسرها مع تذبذب مابين 1.4000 الى 1.6000 وهذه هي المراكز الجيدة والعادلة للجنيه على الفترة القادمة  تحياتي

----------


## بن فريحان

> اخي ابو ريان تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك لما تقدمه لاخوانك من توصيات  واحب ان اشارك في هذه الاستراتيحية الرائعة بهذا السؤال بحكم اني مبتدئ ومتابع لك ايضا  في التوصية السابقة ليوم الاربعاء قلت ان توصية البيع الاولى تفعلت وحقققت 10 نقاط والعملية الثانية 42 نقطة هل المقصود هنا ان يتم الدخول بعقدين العقد الاول هدفه 10 نقاط والعقد الثاني هدفه خط البيفوت  السؤال الثاني هو في توصية البيع او الشراء يتم تحديد نقطتين يعني بيع نقطة س الى نقطة ص
> كيف يتم تحديد هاتين النقطتين التي هي نقاط الدخول كذلك نفس الشي بالنسبة للاهداف
> وارجو التوضيح اكثر بالنسبة لتحديد الأهداف لعملية الشراء في حال كانت العملية الثانية
> او عملية البيع في حال كانت العملية الثانية   وشكرا لك

 أهلا اخي عبدالله وشرفني مرورك على الاستراتيجية وأتمنى أن تكون مفيدة للجميع وسهلة التعامل معها  شرح مبسط للاستراتيجية مرة أخرى:  أولاً: ننتظر نقطة الافتتاح وعادة تكون إما الساعة 12 أو الساعة 1 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة +3ساعات عن توقيت جرينتش وهو ما يوافق ساعة إغلاق السوق الأمريكي  ثانيا: يكون النظر إلى نقطة البايفت والتي هي عبارة عن
 ( إغلاق الأمس + أعلى الأمس + أدنى الأمس مقسوم على 3 ) فإذا راينا فوق نقطة الافتتاح بأكثر من 10 نقاط فتكون النظرة لدينا هي التوجه إلى البايفت شراءاً .. وإذا كان البايفت تحت نقطة الافتتاح بأكثر من 10 نقاط فتكون النظرة لدينا هي التوجه إلى البايفت بيعاً..  ثالثاً: نقطة الدخول هي عبارة عن نقطتين: 1- نقطة دخول أولى من نقطة الافتتاح مباشرة وهذه تكون للأخوة المبتدئين والذين لا يملكون اي مهارة في التحليل الفني 2- نقطة دخول ثانية وتكون من أقرب نقطة دعم أو مقاومة حسب وضع العملية.. فإذا كانت العملية شراء فننظر إلأى أقرب نقطة دعم وإذا كانت العملية بيعاً فننظر إلى أقرب نقطة مقاومة وبإمكان الغير مبتدئين تحديد نقطة الدخول باستخدام بعض مؤشرات التذبذب مثل مؤشر الوليامز على فاصل الربع ساعة..   رابعاً:نقطة الهدف وهي عبارة عن نقطتين: 1- عبارة عن ربح 10 نقاط وهي الأضمن بإذن الله بنسبة نجاح لا تقل عن 98.5% 2- عبارة عن ربح أكثر من 10 نقاط يصل إلى نقطة البايفت بإذن الله وهي بنسبة نجاح لا تقل عن 85% بإذن الله   خامساً: وقف الخسارة يكون بعد نقطة الدعم أو المقاومة بمقدار 35 نقطة   هذه العملية الأولى لليوم وهي التي أنصح بالاكتفاء بها لغير المحترفين أو المتابعين  العملية الثانية باليوم هي أخذ فرصة الارتداد من نقطة البايفت بعد الوصول إليه كهدف في العملية الأولى حيث يكون الهدف بها 10 نقاط مضمونة بإذن الله ووقف خسارة 35 نقطة   تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## بن فريحان

اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر ألف مبروك عليكم ألان السعر يصل الى البايفت 1.5062 ربح +50 نقطة

----------


## بن فريحان

مبرووووووووووك العملية الثانية ارتداد من البايفت 1.5062 الى 1.5082 ربح +20 نقطة

----------


## Alnagaf

> مبرووووووووووك العملية الثانية ارتداد من البايفت 1.5062 الى 1.5082   ربح +20 نقطة

    :016: عذرا أخي الكريم  :016:  هو وصل للبايفوت صحيح عند 1.5062 لكنه لم يلامس 1.5082 حتى هذه اللحظه  قد يلامسها لكنه لم يفعل  أرجو ان تصحح لي إن كنت مخطئا

----------


## بن فريحان

> عذرا أخي الكريم  هو وصل للبايفوت صحيح عند 1.5062 لكنه لم يلامس 1.5082 حتى هذه اللحظه  قد يلامسها لكنه لم يفعل  أرجو ان تصحح لي إن كنت مخطئا

 شركات وصل السعر 1.5079 وتوجد شركات وصل السعر 1.5082 وهنا أتحدث عن سعر البد ( العرض ).. واسمح بعدم ذكر أسماء الشركات حتى لا تكون دعاية وتسويق فالمنتدى له احترامه

----------


## Alnagaf

> شركات وصل السعر 1.5079 وتوجد شركات وصل السعر 1.5082 وهنا أتحدث عن سعر البد ( العرض ).. واسمح بعدم ذكر أسماء الشركات حتى لا تكون دعاية وتسويق فالمنتدى له احترامه

 نعم أخي و أستاذي بن فريحان أنا أرفقت شارت و لم أذكر اسم الشركة التي لم يصل فيها السعر الى 1.5082 فهل أرفقت شارت يؤكد وجهة نظرك ؟ المنتدى له إحترامة  و عقولنا أيضا لها إحترامها  مش كده و الا ايه ؟؟؟

----------


## abo.3omar

في ال تريد وصل الى 1.5086
ومبروك عليكم الربح

----------


## بن فريحان

> نعم أخي و أستاذي بن فريحان أنا أرفقت شارت و لم أذكر اسم الشركة التي لم يصل فيها السعر الى 1.5082 فهل أرفقت شارت يؤكد وجهة نظرك ؟ المنتدى له إحترامة  و عقولنا أيضا لها إحترامها  مش كده و الا ايه ؟؟؟

 أخي النجف أحب أن أخبرك بأنني والحمدلله إنسان مسلم مؤمن بالله ولله الحمد والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصف المؤمنين بأنهم لا يكذبون  عموماً احتراماً لعقلك تفضل هذه صورة الشارت وموضح به تفاصيل السعر  التاريخ: 7-1-2009 الوقت :23:55 جرينتش الافتتاح لفاصل 5 دقائق:1.5075 الأعلى : 1.5083 الأدنى:1.5061

----------


## بن فريحان

نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت أهدافها = 10 نقاط للهدف الاول والهدف الثاني 43 نقطة  توصية الشراء تفعلت وحققت أهدافها = 10 نقاط للهدف الأول والهدف الثاني لمن انتظره فقد ضرب الاستوب - 25 نقطة  الناتج = +51 للتوصية الأولى والتوصية الثانية حققت 10 نقاط  الجمالي ربح 61+ نقطة نتائج التوصيتين ولله الحمد نتائج العمليات

----------


## بن فريحان

تتوصيات الجمعه 9-1-2009  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  اافتتاح = 1.5242 البايفت = 1.5197  ]  بيع من 1.5242 الى 1.5280 وقف خسارة 1.5310 هدف مابين 1.5232 الى 1.5197   شراء من 1.5197 الى 1.5170 وقف خسارة 1.51505 هدف مابين 1.5207 الى 1.5305

----------


## abdullah_288

الله يعطيك العافية يا ابو ريان ومتابعين معك   عملية البيع تفعلت نقطة الدخول1.5242 وتم اغلاق العملية بربح 20 نقطة  نقطة الاغلاق1.5222  ولله الحمد

----------


## بن فريحان

> الله يعطيك العافية يا ابو ريان ومتابعين معك   عملية البيع تفعلت نقطة الدخول1.5242 وتم اغلاق العملية بربح 20 نقطة  نقطة الاغلاق1.5222   ولله الحمد

 مبروووووك علينا جميعاً ولا ننسى حمدالله وشكره

----------


## zizoman

ماشاء الله عليك استاذى بن فريحان ممتاز اخى ولكن عندى سؤال عندما يكون السعر تحت البايفوت اشترى من عند اى دعم وليكن m2 مثلا والهدف الوصول للخط ماذا عن الستوب لوووز هل اضعه اسفل الدعم ام ماذا وبارك الله فيك :016:

----------


## zizoman

هل هذه فرصه شراء والهدف هوا خط البايفوت :016:

----------


## forex eyes

> هل هذه فرصه شراء والهدف هوا خط البايفوت

 أخي الكريم
موقع البايفوت لديك غير صحيح
لأن الشركة التي تعمل عليها يختلف موعد افتتح اليوم الجديد فيها بحيث لاتفتتح الساعة 9 بتوقيت جرينتش
لأن البايفوت لهذا اليوم عند 1.5197
جرب تحمل برنامج التريد AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources:
وسيكون افتتاح البايفوت فيه مع إغلاق السوق الأمريكي كما في الاستراتيجية
وبالتوفيق

----------


## zizoman

والله حملته ياخى بس مفيش حاجه اتغيرت البايفوت زى ماهوا

----------


## zizoman

اخى التشارت المرفق للعمله eur/cad ,وليس gbp/usd وهذا هوا الخطئ والان هل هذه فرصه شراء :016:

----------


## forex eyes

العتب على النظر أخي 
أنا لم أنظر إلى اسم العملة بحكم أن الأرقام متشابهة، قاتل الله العجلة 
على أية حال الاستراتيجية تنطبق على الباوند دولار فقط
ولم أعمل باك تست لبقية العملات، ولكن الخطوط تمثل دعوم ومقاومات، متى ماحصلت على شمعة عاكسة فبإمكانك الدخول بيه أو شراء حسب موقع الشمعة
ولك تقديري

----------


## zizoman

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وعلى العموم انا دخلت على AUD/USD  و USD/JBY والحمد لله تم تحقيق الاهداف وارى انها صالحه لكل الازواج ان شاء الله

----------


## بن فريحان

الاستراتيجية صالحة لكل الأزواج حتى زوج ASW/DWA

----------


## بن فريحان

> هل هذه فرصه شراء والهدف هوا خط البايفوت

  مع عدم علمي بماهية الزوج ولكن حسب الشارت تعتبر فرصة شراء والهدف هو البايفت

----------


## بن فريحان

> ماشاء الله عليك استاذى بن فريحان ممتاز اخى ولكن عندى سؤال عندما يكون السعر تحت البايفوت اشترى من عند اى دعم وليكن m2 مثلا والهدف الوصول للخط ماذا عن الستوب لوووز هل اضعه اسفل الدعم ام ماذا وبارك الله فيك

 الاستوب لوز تحت الدعم 35 نقطة

----------


## zizoman

> مع عدم علمي بماهية الزوج ولكن حسب الشارت تعتبر فرصة شراء والهدف هو البايفت

 الحمد لله تم تحقيق الهدف والوصول الى خط البايفوت 66 نقطه بفضل الله

----------


## zizoman

اخى بن فريحان عندما تصل الشمعه صعودا الى بايفوت هل ابيع ام انتظر اغلاق الشمعه ثم ابيع وهل الستوب لوز فى هذه الحاله 35 ام يزيد :016:

----------


## بن فريحان

نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم توصية البيع تفعلت وحققت أهدافها = 10 نقاط للهدف الاول والهدف الثاني 45 نقطة  توصية الشراء تفعلت وحققت أهدافها = 10 نقاط للهدف الأول والهدف الثاني لمن انتظره فقد ضرب الاستوب - 30 نقطة  الناتج = +55 للتوصية الأولى والتوصية الثانية حققت 10 نقاط  الجمالي ربح 65+ نقطة نتائج التوصيتين ولله الحمد
نتائج العمليات

----------


## بن فريحان

> اخى بن فريحان عندما تصل الشمعه صعودا الى بايفوت هل ابيع ام انتظر اغلاق الشمعه ثم ابيع وهل الستوب لوز فى هذه الحاله 35 ام يزيد

 في هذه الحالة أنصحك بمتابعة إحدى مؤشرات التذبذب مثل: الاستوكاستيك الار اس اي الوليامز على فاصل الربع ساعة واذا رأيت أنها بدأت تعطي إشارات الارتداد من البايفت فادخل مباشرة وضع الاستوب لوز 35 من البايفت والهدف 10 نقاط ثم نقاط الدعم والمقاومة الموجودة على الشارت  تحياتي

----------


## Alnagaf

> أخي النجف  أحب أن أخبرك بأنني والحمدلله إنسان مسلم مؤمن بالله ولله الحمد والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصف المؤمنين بأنهم لا يكذبون  عموماً احتراماً لعقلك تفضل هذه صورة الشارت وموضح به تفاصيل السعر  التاريخ: 7-1-2009 الوقت :23:55 جرينتش الافتتاح لفاصل 5 دقائق:1.5075 الأعلى : 1.5083 الأدنى:1.5061

 كده يبقى عداك العيب ياطيب و أعتذر للمداخلة و سوء الفهم  و شكرا على سعة صدرك و تحملك

----------


## zizoman

> في هذه الحالة أنصحك بمتابعة إحدى مؤشرات التذبذب مثل: الاستوكاستيك الار اس اي الوليامز على فاصل الربع ساعة واذا رأيت أنها بدأت تعطي إشارات الارتداد من البايفت فادخل مباشرة وضع الاستوب لوز 35 من البايفت والهدف 10 نقاط ثم نقاط الدعم والمقاومة الموجودة على الشارت  تحياتي

 جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك يا اخى

----------


## mahmoud123456

> كده يبقى عداك العيب ياطيب و أعتذر للمداخلة و سوء الفهم  و شكرا على سعة صدرك و تحملك

    :015:

----------


## صقرقريش

يعطيك العافيه ابو ريان ما قصرت

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

> في هذه الحالة أنصحك بمتابعة إحدى مؤشرات التذبذب مثل:  الاستوكاستيك الار اس اي الوليامز على فاصل الربع ساعة واذا رأيت أنها بدأت تعطي إشارات الارتداد من البايفت فادخل مباشرة وضع الاستوب لوز 35 من البايفت والهدف 10 نقاط ثم نقاط الدعم والمقاومة الموجودة على الشارت   تحياتي

 سوأل ياأخي الفاضل 
في هذه الحالة يكون الستوب اكبر من الهدف
اليس من المفروض الايزيد الستوب عن الهدف ؟

----------


## بن فريحان

تتوصيات الاثنين 12-1-2009  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5143 البايفت = 1.5211     شراء من 1.5141الى 1.5125 وقف خسارة 1.5095 هدف مابين 1.5151الى 1.5211   بيع من مستويات 1.5211الى 1.5231 وقف خسارة 1.5265 هدف مابين 1.5210الى 1.5141

----------


## zizoman

وفى فرصة شراء جميله على المجنووون من 135.94 والهدف ان شاء الله الى خط البايفوت عند 137.75 ووقف الخساره عند 135.69 والله الموفق

----------


## abusaag

> تتوصيات الاثنين 12-1-2009  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.5143 البايفت = 1.5211     شراء من 1.5141الى 1.5125 وقف خسارة 1.5095 هدف مابين 1.5151الى 1.5211   بيع من مستويات 1.5211الى 1.5231 وقف خسارة 1.5265 هدف مابين 1.5210الى 1.5141

 ضرب الستوب خيرها في غيرها

----------


## خلودي

يا استاذي هل الباوند الان سيذهب الى البايفوت ام لا  لانه  من امس مفتتح تحت خط البايفوت وعملت شراء ونزل كمان الى لو جديد هل سيزور قبل افتتاح يوم غد البايفوت ام لا   لاني اعتمدت كثير على البايفوت من استراتجيتك

----------


## بن فريحان

نتائج التوصيات بنهاية اليوم
توصية الشراء تفعلت وضرب الاستوب = -46 نقطة 
توصية البيع لم تفعل 
الجمالي خسارة -46 نقطة 
نتائج العمليات

----------


## خلودي

لم ترد على سوالي

----------


## بن فريحان

> يا استاذي هل الباوند الان سيذهب الى البايفوت ام لا لانه من امس مفتتح تحت خط البايفوت وعملت شراء ونزل كمان الى لو جديد هل سيزور قبل افتتاح يوم غد البايفوت ام لا لاني اعتمدت كثير على البايفوت من استراتجيتك

 العملية الأولى وهي التي أنصح بالاكتفاء بها لغير المحترفين أو المتابعين  باقي ساعتين على الافتاح ليوم الثلاثاء حيث يتم تحديد البايفت من جديد 
هي عبارة عن
( إغلاق الأمس + أعلى الأمس + أدنى الأمس مقسوم على 3 )
فإذا راينا فوق نقطة الافتتاح بأكثر من 10 نقاط فتكون النظرة لدينا هي التوجه إلى البايفت شراءاً .. وإذا كان البايفت تحت نقطة الافتتاح بأكثر من 10 نقاط فتكون النظرة لدينا هي التوجه إلى البايفت بيعاً..  نقطة الافتتاح وعادة تكون إما الساعة 12 أو الساعة 1 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة +3ساعات عن توقيت جرينتش وهو ما يوافق ساعة إغلاق السوق الأمريكي

----------


## خلودي

مشكور ما تقصر اخوك من السهعودية هارب من سوقنا وورطنا بالفوركس لكن فيه امل كبير وفرص متجددة كل يوم

----------


## zizoman

اخوى بن فريحان اعتقد ان عند افتتاح السوق سيوجد عملات تبعد عن البايفوت 100 نقطه هل من الممكن ان تصل الى الهدف

----------


## بن فريحان

تتوصيات الثلاثاء 13-1-2009  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.4819 البايفت = 1.4926    شراء من 1.4819الى 1.4800 وقف خسارة 1.4770 هدف مابين 1.4829الى 1.4926   بيع من مستويات 1.4926الى 1.4940 وقف خسارة 1.4975 هدف مابين 1.4916الى 1.4819

----------


## موتابل30

بن فريحان
الحمدلله انك موجود الان
بما انها مضمونة يعني ادخل ب 100% من راس مالي او على الاقل 50%؟
وهل مره من المرات ضربت الاستوب
والبايفت وشو هذا مافهمته ولا اعرف عنه شيء هل هو مؤشر اواو؟
وماتقصر

----------


## خلودي

حتى الان البايفوت لم يتغير لدي  فهو يتغير عندي مع ساعة الصفر او افتتاح اليوم جدد الساعة 2  بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## almalek77

> بن فريحان
> الحمدلله انك موجود الان
> بما انها مضمونة يعني ادخل ب 100% من راس مالي او على الاقل 50%؟
> وهل مره من المرات ضربت الاستوب
> والبايفت وشو هذا مافهمته ولا اعرف عنه شيء هل هو مؤشر اواو؟
> وماتقصر

  أخي لا تدخل ولا تفكر بهذه النسب أبدا أبدا .. لا تدخل بأكثر من 5% من رصيدك مهما كانت المغريات فلا يوجد في السوق شي أسمه مضمون 100% بعد إذن الأستاذ بن فريحان طبعا

----------


## almalek77

> حتى الان البايفوت لم يتغير لدي فهو يتغير عندي مع ساعة الصفر او افتتاح اليوم جدد الساعة 2 بتوقيت السعودية

 أخي اعتمد على برنامج يكون الفتح والإغلاق بتوقيت غرينتش فخط البايفوت يكون أصدق بكثير في هذه البرامج   تحياتي

----------


## سعيد الزهراني

> بن فريحان
> الحمدلله انك موجود الان
> بما انها مضمونة يعني ادخل ب 100% من راس مالي او على الاقل 50%؟
> وهل مره من المرات ضربت الاستوب
> والبايفت وشو هذا مافهمته ولا اعرف عنه شيء هل هو مؤشر اواو؟
> وماتقصر

 وين الاخ بتفكر سوق الاسهم؟ 10% وتعتبر مجازفة ايضا بالعملات وبعدين في هذه الاستراتيجيه مثلا تبع الاخ بن فريحان ضربت بالامس خسارة 48 نقطة يعني شغل اسبوع كامل فاعتقد الطريقة برمتها تحتاج مراجعه وتنقيح ونصيحتي للجدد ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك يعني تعلم استراتيجية جيدة بحيث يكون الهدف يعادل الاستوب او ضعفه مع فهم طريقة ادارة رأس المال جيدا وسلامتكم

----------


## بن فريحان

> وين الاخ بتفكر سوق الاسهم؟ 10% وتعتبر مجازفة ايضا بالعملات وبعدين في هذه الاستراتيجيه مثلا تبع الاخ بن فريحان ضربت بالامس خسارة 48 نقطة يعني شغل اسبوع كامل فاعتقد الطريقة برمتها تحتاج مراجعه وتنقيح ونصيحتي للجدد ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك يعني تعلم استراتيجية جيدة بحيث يكون الهدف يعادل الاستوب او ضعفه مع فهم طريقة ادارة رأس المال جيدا وسلامتكم

 ان ضرب الاستوب ليومين متتاليين لا يعد خسارة كما فهما البعض حيث اننا حققنا في الايام الماضية ارباح عالية من خلال التوصيات  وهي تعتبر بمثابة الاحتياطي لاي طاريء حيث تم تحقيق 466 نقطة خلال الاسبوع الماضي حيث انها اكثر من نقاط الاستوب لوز ولكن ضمان علم الغيب صعب لذلك يجب وضع شيء احتياطي   ف عشر نقاط لمن لا يريد اي متابعة

----------


## محمود علي

> ان ضرب الاستوب ليومين متتاليين لا يعد خسارة كما فهما البعض حيث اننا حققنا في الايام الماضية ارباح عالية من خلال التوصيات  وهي تعتبر بمثابة الاحتياطي لاي طاريء حيث تم تحقيق 466 نقطة خلال الاسبوع الماضي حيث انها اكثر من نقاط الاستوب لوز ولكن ضمان علم الغيب صعب لذلك يجب وضع شيء احتياطي   ف عشر نقاط لمن لا يريد اي متابعة

 سبحان الله العظيم
اخي بن فريحان
من عنوان الموضوع اصلا ان الاستراتيجية هدفها 10 نقاط وستوبها 35 على ما اتذكر
يعني لما التوصية تتحقق تقول احنا هدفنا عشر نقاط ولما الستوب يضرب تقول حققنا مئات النقاط ؟ 
نرجو تحديد نقاط دخول واهداف وستوبات بنقاط محددة والالتزام بها وليست بنظام ...من-الى لانه يقلل من واقعية النتائج الى حد ما

----------


## بن فريحان

شراء من 1.4819الى 1.4800 وقف خسارة 1.4770 هدف مابين 1.4829الى 1.4926
الف مبروح تقيق 10 نقاط قبل ضرب الاستوب
حيث وصل السعر 1.4835 بعد الهدف ب 6 نقاط حسب ما هو موضع بالصورة المرفقة
فمن انتظر الهدف الثاني فقط ضرب الاستوب ب 30 نقطة

----------


## بن فريحان

> سبحان الله العظيم  اخي بن فريحان من عنوان الموضوع اصلا ان الاستراتيجية هدفها 10 نقاط وستوبها 35 على ما اتذكر يعني لما التوصية تتحقق تقول احنا هدفنا عشر نقاط ولما الستوب يضرب تقول حققنا مئات النقاط ؟  نرجو تحديد نقاط دخول واهداف وستوبات بنقاط محددة والالتزام بها وليست بنظام ...من-الى لانه يقلل من واقعية النتائج الى حد ما

 طيب كم حققنا الاسبوع الماضي والاسابيع اللي قبل الماضي؟

----------


## محمود علي

> طيب كم حققنا الاسبوع الماضي والاسابيع اللي قبل الماضي؟

 على حسب كلامك فهي آلاف وملايين النقاط  :Doh:    
(على فكرة انتا لسه مردتش على مشاركتي السابقة لدي)

----------


## abusaag

اخي محمود..لا تتعب نفسك..فانت وانا لا يهم ان نقتنع ام لا..ولا  اي واحد فاهم الشغلة..المهم ان يقتنع  اي واحد جديد وبدال ما يتعب نفسه بفهم الفوريكس يقوم يسلم حسابه بارد مبرد لمن "يفهم".... بعدين 446 نقطة خلال خمسة ايام عمل كيف؟  اذا كان الهدف 10 نقاط؟ اما حكاية احتساب الهدف الثالث فامر مضحك مبكي..طيب خذ عندك....اشتر الباوند ين من السعر الحالي الهدف الاول عشرين نقطة والستوب مئة نقطة...اما الهدف الثاني 400 نقطة... انتظر حتى نهاية اليوم اذا ضرب الستوب مو مشكلة واذا وصل السعر الى الهدف الاول فقط  وعكس ليضرب الستوب قمت بحسابه 20 نقطة ربح ...ومين يقدر يقول ان الستوب انضرب....؟؟؟ اما ان واصل السعر فاقوم بحساب الهدف الثاني 400 نقطة...مين يقدر يكذبني في توصية مطاطة كذا....
والله  لعب على الذقون للاسف.

----------


## abdullah_288

الى abusaag  
هل سبق وان عملت على استراتيجية اخونا ابو ريان حتى تحكم على الاستراتيجية بهذا الشكل 
انا اتوقع انك لم تعمل عليها لأنك لو عملت عليها لرأيت فعلا الارباح وانا شخصيا اعمل على هذه 
الاستراتيجية والحمد لله اغلب الصفقات ناجحة وهناك صفقات خاسرة  لكن المحصلة النهائية الربح 
 اكبر بكثير من  
الخسارة لذلك ان كانت لا تعجبك هذه الاستراتيجية لسبب ما فأفضل عدم التقليل من شأن  
الاستراتيجية  واتركها لأننا نريد فعلا ان نستفيد من هذه الاستراتيجية ومن صاحبها ابو ريان الله  
يعطيه العافية وكذلك نفيد غيرنا وانا اعرف شخصا فتح حساب بــ 3000$  ووصل الى 10000$  
بفضل من الله ثم من هذه الاستراتيجية لذا اتمنى ان تعيد النظر في مشاركاتك والحرص ان تكون 
بناءة لا هدامة

----------


## بن فريحان

ليس شرطا اي شخص يعمل على هذه الاستراتيجية لانها بحمدالله على مدار عام وهي تحقق نتائج اكثر من مذهلة  ولأن بيومين ضربت الاستوب لوز خلاص أصبحت فاشلة لذلك أتمنى ممن لا يثق بهذه الاستراتيجية ولا يرى انها مجدية  أن لا يشغل نفسه ويشغلنا بتداخلاته بالموضوع وأن ينتقل إلى استراتيجيات كثيرة مكتوبة بالمنتدى وسبق تحدثنا عن موضوع في حالة ضرب الاستوب لوز ماهي طريقة التعويض وقلنا بان الشخص يفضل يوميا ان يحاول الاستفادة من أهداف التوصية الأولى على الأقل وان يحقق أكثر نقاط ممكن كي تكون احتياطيا في حالة انضرب الاستوب لوز ومن يعود الى التوصيات السابقة يجد بحمدالله يوميا تحقيق متوسط 40 نقطة ربح لذلك نستقبل هنا النقاش الجاد الهادف حول الاستراتيجية وأما اي نقاش من أجل الجدال فليسمح لنا بعدم الرد والانشغال بشيء لا يفيد

----------


## mustafa83

> ليس شرطا اي شخص يعمل على هذه الاستراتيجية لانها بحمدالله على مدار عام وهي تحقق نتائج اكثر من مذهلة  ولأن بيومين ضربت الاستوب لوز خلاص أصبحت فاشلة لذلك أتمنى ممن لا يثق بهذه الاستراتيجية ولا يرى انها مجدية  أن لا يشغل نفسه ويشغلنا بتداخلاته بالموضوع وأن ينتقل إلى استراتيجيات كثيرة مكتوبة بالمنتدى وسبق تحدثنا عن موضوع في حالة ضرب الاستوب لوز ماهي طريقة التعويض وقلنا بان الشخص يفضل يوميا ان يحاول الاستفادة من أهداف التوصية الأولى على الأقل وان يحقق أكثر نقاط ممكن كي تكون احتياطيا في حالة انضرب الاستوب لوز ومن يعود الى التوصيات السابقة يجد بحمدالله يوميا تحقيق متوسط 40 نقطة ربح لذلك نستقبل هنا النقاش الجاد الهادف حول الاستراتيجية وأما اي نقاش من أجل الجدال فليسمح لنا بعدم الرد والانشغال بشيء لا يفيد

  أنا متابع معك و اشد على يديك بالاستمرار  الحلو باستراتيجيتك هي بساطتها :015:

----------


## بن فريحان

تتوصيات الإربعاء 14-1-2009  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.4478 البايفت = 1.4595    شراء من 1.4478الى 1.4460 وقف خسارة 1.4425 هدف مابين 1.4488الى 1.4595   بيع من مستويات 1.4595الى 1.4630 وقف خسارة 1.465 هدف مابين 1.4585الى 1.4478

----------


## DoDy2u

> ليس شرطا اي شخص يعمل على هذه الاستراتيجية لانها بحمدالله على مدار عام وهي تحقق نتائج اكثر من مذهلة  ولأن بيومين ضربت الاستوب لوز خلاص أصبحت فاشلة لذلك أتمنى ممن لا يثق بهذه الاستراتيجية ولا يرى انها مجدية  أن لا يشغل نفسه ويشغلنا بتداخلاته بالموضوع وأن ينتقل إلى استراتيجيات كثيرة مكتوبة بالمنتدى وسبق تحدثنا عن موضوع في حالة ضرب الاستوب لوز ماهي طريقة التعويض وقلنا بان الشخص يفضل يوميا ان يحاول الاستفادة من أهداف التوصية الأولى على الأقل وان يحقق أكثر نقاط ممكن كي تكون احتياطيا في حالة انضرب الاستوب لوز ومن يعود الى التوصيات السابقة يجد بحمدالله يوميا تحقيق متوسط 40 نقطة ربح لذلك نستقبل هنا النقاش الجاد الهادف حول الاستراتيجية وأما اي نقاش من أجل الجدال فليسمح لنا بعدم الرد والانشغال بشيء لا يفيد

 هذا ما يجنيه واضع التوصيات .. يومين خسارة او حتى اسبوع اصبح اسفل السافلين وتم نسيان ما بذله من جهد في وضع التوصيات دون اي مقابل .. هل واضع التوصيات ساحر او اله يحرك السوق كما يحلو له ؟. واضع التوصيات ماهو الا مجتهد يتنبأ بحركة السوق القادمة نظرا لخبرته وهو لم يغصب احد على الاخذ بتوصيته بل المسؤلية تقع على من اخذ التوصية دون تحليلها او التفكر فيها  
هناك الكثير من المواقع تزود التوصيات مقابل اشتراك مادي شهري وايضا ليست كل التوصيات تكون رابحة .. يا اخوة الرزق من عند الله يرزق من يشاء ام تناسيتم  
اخي بن فريحان استمر ولا تبالي  
تحياتي وودي للجميع

----------


## محمود علي

> لذلك نستقبل هنا النقاش الجاد الهادف حول الاستراتيجية وأما اي نقاش من أجل الجدال فليسمح لنا بعدم الرد والانشغال بشيء لا يفيد

 اخي بن فريحان
مادامت الطريقة فيها مرحلتين للمبتدئين والمحترفين
فنرجو منك متابعة المرحاتين بدقة حتى يستطيع المتابع تقييم الطريقة بدقة كل على حسب مستواه
اما المتابعة الحالية فهي مختلطة بين الاثنين وتظلم الاستراتيجية وتظلم من يريد متابعتها
فلا يكون مستوى المتابعة الحالي للمبتدئين ثم تعرض نتائج المحترفين)
وبالتالى لنا حق الاعتراض على نتائج المحترفين مادام لايتم متابعتها فى الموضوع  ونرجو ايضا تحديد مراكز محددة للشراء او البيع من نقطة دخول محددة بهدف محدد وستوب محدد 
حتى يتمكن المتابع من التقييم بوضوح....وهو ما سيستحيل في توصية هدفها عشر نقاط وبين حدود مراكز الدخول 50 نقطة واحيانا يزيد لان اتساع حدود المراكز بهذا الشكل يقرب الطريقة من الدخول العشوائي وهو ما يظلم الطرفين كما ذكرنا 
وفقنا الله لما يحب ويرضى ويعطينا جميعا على قدر نوايانا

----------


## بن فريحان

أخواني وأخواتي حتى نصل إلى فائدة مرجوة..  أولاً: نرجو من الزائرين وليس المتابعين عدم الخوض في الحديث عن الاستراتجية حتى يتم في الأول قراءة الموضوع من بدايته.. أما أن يأتي شخص زائر جديد ويبدأ في نقاش الاستراتيجية وهو لا يعرف طريقة التعامل معها.. فهذا شيء مؤسف  ثانياً: راينا السوق يومي الاثنين والثلاثاء امس وقبل أمس أنه سار في اتجاه هابط دو أن يحدث شيء من التذبذب وهذا يعتبر شيء نادر  ثالثا: نقاط الدخول ليست مطاطية كما يقول البعض بل تم تحديدها بشكل دقيق وهي كالتالي :  التوصية الأولى/  النقطة الأولى: الدخول مع الافتتاح باتجاه البايفت... وهذه النقطة تعتبر للمبتدئين الذين لا يعرفون في التحليل الفني شيء النقطة الثانية : الدخول مع الدعم أو المقاومة التي تلي نقطة الافتتاح حسب الاتجاه شراء أو بيع .. وهذه النقطة تعتبر للمحترفين الذين يستطيعون ان يقتنصوا أفضل دخول  رابعاً: نقاط الاستوب لوز موضحة ولا أعتقد فيها جدلاً  خامساً: نقاط الربح.. هناك نقطتين كالتالي:  النقطة الأولى : بمقدار عشر نقاط يتم احتسابها من نقطة الدخول الأولى وليست من نقطة الدخول الثانية وهذا رد على من يقول أن أهداف الاستراتجية تحتسب بشكل مطاطي مع نقاط الدخول.. فنحن لم نحسب الارباح من نقطة الدخول الثانية بل من نقطة الدخول الأولى وبالامكان العودة لكل النتائج المنشورة يومياً.. ولو نريد التظليل أو التطبيل كما يزعم البعض فبالامكان ان يتم احتساب نقاط الربح من نقطة الدخول الثانية النقطة الثانية : هي الوصول إلى سعر البايفت  سادساً:  التوصية الثانية/  نقطة الدخول واحدة وهي البايفت ونقطة الهدف 10 نقاط إلى أقرب دعم أو مقاومة وهي توصية نسبة نجاحها مايقارب 70%  سابعاً: هل ممكن أن يضرب الاستوب لوز لهذه الاستراتيجية وخاصة التوصية الأولى الرئيسية؟  الجواب : نعم  وماهي الخطة لتلافي الخسارة؟  الجواب: لو نظرنا للتوصية الأولى نجد أنها بحمدالله بنسبة تصل الى 98% ان السعر يذهب إلى البايفت متخطياً العشر نقاط.. لذلك فأنا أرى عدم جني الربح على مستوى العشر نقاط بل المواصلة مع السعر ونقل الاستوب لوز الى مستوى ربح العشر نقاط فإن واصل السعر متجها للبايفت تم تحقيق نقاط أكثر ..وان تراجع فالاستوب لوز الجديد ينتظره وبربح 10 نقاط بإذن اللهوليس شرطاً بشكل يومي بل على حسب مايجد الشخص نفسه نشيطاً والأرباح المحققة الأكثر من 10 نقاط يومياً نتعبرها احتياطي لأي استوب لوز ممكن ينضرب لا سمح الله 
 وأتوقع ان التوصية الأولى لمن يتابعها يجدها لا تستغرق وقتاً كثيرا في تحقيقها حيث لا يأتي الفجر إلا وهي متحققة الهدف الأول ثم الهدف الثاني بإذن الله.   هذا توضيح أوسع للاستراتيجية وطريقة التعامل معها

----------


## بن فريحان

> تتوصيات الإربعاء 14-1-2009  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  افتتاح = 1.4478 البايفت = 1.4595    شراء من 1.4478الى 1.4460 وقف خسارة 1.4425 هدف مابين 1.4488الى 1.4595   بيع من مستويات 1.4595الى 1.4630 وقف خسارة 1.465 هدف مابين 1.4585الى 1.4478

   لنقف قليلاً مع توصية اليوم:  شراء من مستوى الافتتاح 1.4478 ونجد السعر نزل الى قريب الدعم عند سعر 1.4470 ثم مباشرة تم الارتداد للأعلى باتجاه البايفت الذي يقف عند 1.4595 وصل السعر حتى الآن إلى 1.4535 ولم يعمل اي تذبذب يخيف من دخل بالتوصية فهل يعقل ان يكون هناك شخص لا يريد المزيد من النقاط؟؟؟ بعد ان وصل السعر الى 1.4535 بدأ يأخذ منحنى لجني الأرباح ولو قلنا ان الشخص جنى ربحه عند 1.4525 فهو بذلك قد حقق 50 نقطة ربح.. نأخذ منها 10 نقاط هدفنا اليومي و40 نقطة نرحلها إلى صندوق الاحتياطات للطواريء اثناء ضرب الاستوب لوز لا سمح الله التي نادر جداً يتم فيها ضرب الاستوب لوز  أتمنى من هذه التجربة العملية استفدنا كيف نحافظ على ارباحنا  وفق الجميع

----------


## forex eyes

الأخ أبو ريان
والله إن الاستراتيجية من أقوى وأجمل الاستراتيجيات
أسأل من شاب رأسه في الفوركس ههههههههههه 
وللإخوة الذين لايريدون أي ضرب ستوب لوز أبداً، أقول صدقوني لايوجد هذا الأمر في سوق الفوركس ويمكن البحث عن بدائل أخرى.

----------


## بن فريحان

مبارك عليكم أهداف التوصية الأولى حيث وصل السعر إلى البايفت 1.4595 وتعداها إلى 1.4606  هل بتوصية هذا اليوم يكون قد تم تعويض خسارة اليومين السابقين؟ الخسارة السابقة -85نقطة ربح اليوم +130 نقطة

----------


## بن فريحان

> الأخ أبو ريان 
> والله إن الاستراتيجية من أقوى وأجمل الاستراتيجيات
> أسأل من شاب رأسه في الفوركس ههههههههههه   وللإخوة الذين لايريدون أي ضرب ستوب لوز أبداً، أقول صدقوني لايوجد هذا الأمر في سوق الفوركس ويمكن البحث عن بدائل أخرى.

 اثلج الله صدرك مثلما أثلجت صدري

----------


## بن فريحان

> مبارك عليكم أهداف التوصية الأولى حيث وصل السعر إلى البايفت 1.4595 وتعداها إلى 1.4606  هل بتوصية هذا اليوم يكون قد تم تعويض خسارة اليومين السابقين؟ الخسارة السابقة -85نقطة  ربح اليوم +130 نقطة

 ومبارك عليكم أيضاً تحقيق هدف التوصية الثانية حيث انعكس السعر من نقطة البايفت 1.4595 ووصل إلى 1.4560 ولا يزال مستمراً في نزوله اي ربح 10 نقاط كهدف أول ومن استمر في التوصية فقد 
حقق +35 نقطة

----------


## medhat 2007

> لنقف قليلاً مع توصية اليوم:  شراء من مستوى الافتتاح 1.4478 ونجد السعر نزل الى قريب الدعم عند سعر 1.4470 ثم مباشرة تم الارتداد للأعلى باتجاه البايفت الذي يقف عند 1.4595 وصل السعر حتى الآن إلى 1.4535 ولم يعمل اي تذبذب يخيف من دخل بالتوصية فهل يعقل ان يكون هناك شخص لا يريد المزيد من النقاط؟؟؟ بعد ان وصل السعر الى 1.4535 بدأ يأخذ منحنى لجني الأرباح ولو قلنا ان الشخص جنى ربحه عند 1.4525 فهو بذلك قد حقق 50 نقطة ربح.. نأخذ منها 10 نقاط هدفنا اليومي و40 نقطة نرحلها إلى صندوق الاحتياطات للطواريء اثناء ضرب الاستوب لوز لا سمح الله التي نادر جداً يتم فيها ضرب الاستوب لوز  أتمنى من هذه التجربة العملية استفدنا كيف نحافظ على ارباحنا  وفق الجميع

  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته فكرة جيدة اخ بن فريحان و ممكن ايضا تقسيم العقود عقود تغلق عند 10 نقاط و الباقى يترك حتى يصيب الهدف الاخير و لو كان الفرق كير بين نقطة الدخول و البايفت ممكن ايضا نقسم العقود لثلاثة اقسام هدف اول 10 نقاط و هدف ثانى 50 نقطة و هدف اخير و هو البايفت  ان ادارة راس المال الجيدة هى التى تشعر المضارب بانه يربح حتى لو ضرب له اكتر من استوب لوز خصوصا ان الاستراتيجية فى اغلب الايام تصيب الهدف الاول  و لكن من يرضى ب 10 نقاط يوميا تلك هى المشكلة فمن رضى و وضع اوامره و نام سيجد اخر الشهر نسبة ربح جيدة و ليست كبيرة كما يتمنى اغلب الناس و اضيف على ذلك انه سيتمتع بحياته التى نقضيها امام الشارت نتابع بالساعات  اسف للاطالة

----------


## بن فريحان

> ولا يزال مستمراً في نزوله

 وصل الى 1.4538.. أي بزيادة أكثر من 20 نقطة

----------


## بن فريحان

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته فكرة جيدة اخ بن فريحان و ممكن ايضا تقسيم العقود عقود تغلق عند 10 نقاط و الباقى يترك حتى يصيب الهدف الاخير و لو كان الفرق كير بين نقطة الدخول و البايفت ممكن ايضا نقسم العقود لثلاثة اقسام هدف اول 10 نقاط و هدف ثانى 50 نقطة و هدف اخير و هو البايفت  ان ادارة راس المال الجيدة هى التى تشعر المضارب بانه يربح حتى لو ضرب له اكتر من استوب لوز خصوصا ان الاستراتيجية فى اغلب الايام تصيب الهدف الاول  و لكن من يرضى ب 10 نقاط يوميا تلك هى المشكلة فمن رضى و وضع اوامره و نام سيجد اخر الشهر نسبة ربح جيدة و ليست كبيرة كما يتمنى اغلب الناس و اضيف على ذلك انه سيتمتع بحياته التى نقضيها امام الشارت نتابع بالساعات  اسف للاطالة

  :015:  :Good:  :015:

----------


## بن فريحان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بداية مبروك عليكم أرباح يوم أمس .. وأعتذر لكم عن تأخري اليوم في إنزال التوصية وكنت أتمنى صراحة أن أجد آخرين غيري يضعون التوصية طالما فهموا الاستراتيجية وطريقة التعامل معها  عموما توصية اليوم كانت كالتالي:  الافتتاح = 1.4568 البايفت = 1.4581  كان يفترض الشراء من نقطة الافتتاح باتجاه البايفت .. ووجدنا السعر في أول ساعة قد وصل إلى 1.4616 ثم بدأ في التراجع إلى مستوى البايفت  عموما خيرها بغيرها في الأيام القادمة.. وأدعو أخواني متابعين الاستراتيجية أن يتسابقوا لوضع التوصية وذلك لرؤية مدى استيعابهم لها  تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## Ahmed Hamed

اولا السلام عليكم
انا اخ الى حد ما جديد في موضوع الاستراتيجيات هل هذه الاستراتيجيه مجربه على ازواج اخرى . وشكرا على هذه المعلومات الجميله

----------


## abo-ali

السلام عليكم  الله يعطيك العافيه  
برجعك الي بدايه الموضوع 
بالنسبه للبرنامج ممكن تعطينا الخطوات بالتفصيل مع الصور لاني الصراحه ماقدرت اعرفله
علما البرنامج ALTRATD4وشكرا

----------


## بن فريحان

تتوصيات الجمعه 16-1-2009  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  اافتتاح = 1.4662 البايفت = 1.4607    بيع من 1.4660الى 1.4670 وقف خسارة 1.4700 هدف مابين 1.4650الى 1.4605   شراء من 1.4605الى 1.4585 وقف خسارة 1.4555 هدف مابين 1.4615الى 1.4660

----------


## zizoman

انا فاتح حساب فى fxdd والبايفت عندى فارق 10 نقط ما الحل

----------


## كروساكى

يعطيك العافيه على الاستراتيجيه ونحاول نجربها

----------


## بن فريحان

نتائج التوصيات بنهاية يوم الجمعه 
توصية البيع تفعلت وتحقق الهدف الاول = 10 نقاط 
فمن انتضر الهدف الثاني فقط ضرب الوقف لدية 
توصية الشراء لم تفعل 
الجمالي الربح 10 نقاط  
لذا يفضل الاكتفاء بالتوصية الاولى حيث ان نسبة نجها 90% ولله الحمد  
نتائج العمليات

----------


## بن فريحان

تتوصيات الإثنين 19-1-2009  الجنيه دولارGBP/USD ==============  اافتتاح = 1.4831 البايفت = 1.4783     بيع من 1.4830الى 1.4840 وقف خسارة 1.4870 هدف مابين 1.4820الى 1.4783   بحكم السعر افتتح على فجوة سوف نستخدم اقرب مقاومة للشراء   شراء من 1.4685الى 1.4560 وقف خسارة 1.4525 هدف مابين 1.4695الى 1.4783

----------


## zizoman

للاسف الاستراجيه الاولى حققت خسائر كبيره على الرغم من تحقق الربح فى بعض الاحيان ولكن كانت نسبة الخسائر اكبر لكن الاخري حققت ارباح اكثر من الخسائر ولكن ايضا الربح ضئيل 10 نقط ومشكلتها ان الوقف اكبر من الربح ب ما يزيد عن ثلاث اضعاف فيريت وضع تطوير وجزاك الله  خيرا اخى بن فريحان

----------


## سفاح

اخي بن فريحان عسي يكون المانع خير ان شاء الله وينك من زمان لماذا لاتكمل مسيرتك الجميله

----------


## ae_dxb

شكرا جزيلا إستاذ بن فريحان على الإستراتيجيه  اليوم بدأت بإجراء التجارب على هذه الإستراتيجية في حساب ديمو  وقد تحقق الهدف في ساعة تقريبا   سأجربها شهر أو أكثر وسأرى النتائج تعجبني هذه الإستراتيجية  الدخول ب 10 % من رأس المال  إجراء صفقه واحده يوميا  أعتقد الإلتزام التام بخطواتها هو سر النجاح   مثل الدخول عند الإفتتاح  :016:   نصيحتي الدخول وقت الإفتتاح التركيز على عمله واحد فقط الجنيه دولارGBP/USD   الدخول بصفقه واحده يوميا وب 10% من رأس المال والإكتفاء ب  10 نقاط يوميا قليل مستمر خير من كثير منقطع   10*30= 300 نقطه شهريا  
أعتقد الفشل في الفوركس سببه الطمع لان عندما ينجح الانسان في صفقه 
يدخل صفقه أخرى طمعا في المزيد معرضا نفسه لمزيد من المخاطرة 
صفقه واحده يوميا أفضل

----------


## السرحاني1

> شكرا جزيلا إستاذ بن فريحان على الإستراتيجيه  اليوم بدأت بإجراء التجارب على هذه الإستراتيجية في حساب ديمو  وقد تحقق الهدف في ساعة تقريبا   سأجربها شهر أو أكثر وسأرى النتائج تعجبني هذه الإستراتيجية  الدخول ب 10 % من رأس المال  إجراء صفقه واحده يوميا  أعتقد الإلتزام التام بخطواتها هو سر النجاح   مثل الدخول عند الإفتتاح   نصيحتي الدخول وقت الإفتتاح التركيز على عمله واحد فقط الجنيه دولارGBP/USD   الدخول بصفقه واحده يوميا وب 10% من رأس المال والإكتفاء ب  10 نقاط يوميا قليل مستمر خير من كثير منقطع   10*30= 300 نقطه شهريا  
> أعتقد الفشل في الفوركس سببه الطمع لان عندما ينجح الانسان في صفقه 
> يدخل صفقه أخرى طمعا في المزيد معرضا نفسه لمزيد من المخاطرة 
> صفقه واحده يوميا أفضل

  اولا الدعاء الخالص عن ظهر الغيب لمعلمي القدير الاستاذ ابو ريان ( بن فريحان) اصلح الله لك ريان يا غالي  ثانيا اخي الحبيب انت تكلمت عن ما يجب عليك بالظبط عمله 10 نقاط وكبر الوساده :Big Grin:  :Hands:   بالنسبه لي فانا ممن كان مع الاستاذ من اول يوم وللحين وانا بشتغل عليها والحمد لله :Hands:   ثالثا  اريد منك ملاحظه نقطه معينه وهي ايضا لفائدتك من متابعتي الطويله  :Asvc:  وهي انه مع افتتاح الشمعه الساعه 12 بتوقيت مكه نلاحظها مثلا فوق خط البايفت اوكي  
لاحظ بنسبة 70% يكون مسار الزوج صاعد غالب اليوم وممكن الي نهايته :Wink Smile:  
والعكس صحيح ايضا :Inlove:  
ربي يوفقك ويرزقك من واسع فضله اخي الحبيب لا تنسى الي قلت لك عليه واعطينا اخبارك :015:  :Wink Smile:   
تحياتي يا غالي :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## m10000

السلام عليكم  
أولا أحب أشكر أخى بن فريحان على الأسلوب الجميل و السهل فى المتاجرة 
أنا قرأت فى الاستراتيجية و لكن الصفحات كتيرة ما شاء الله و أريد ان أعرف أخر تعديل للاستراتيجية أو المشاركة التى تم بها كتابة التعديل 
و شاكر لتعاونكم

----------


## atif

للرفع وشكر لابن فريحان

----------


## bolbol911

> السلام عليكم  
> أولا أحب أشكر أخى بن فريحان على الأسلوب الجميل و السهل فى المتاجرة 
> أنا قرأت فى الاستراتيجية و لكن الصفحات كتيرة ما شاء الله و أريد ان أعرف أخر تعديل للاستراتيجية أو المشاركة التى تم بها كتابة التعديل 
> و شاكر لتعاونكم

 
هذه الرسالة ارسلتها الى الاستاذ السرحاني صاحب المشاركة في الاعلى-رسالة على الخاص-
مرفوقة بالاجابات  

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bolbol911
> 					
> 				 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته  أخي الحبيب ..
> وجدت في احد مواضيعك بانك تتقن وتطبق استراتيجية ابن فريحان
> عندي بعض الاستفسارات-أعرف بأنك قد تكون جد مشغول أعذرني مسبقا- الله محييك اخي الحبيب  
> *شمعة افتتاح السوق التي نراقبها فوق البايفوت او تحته في أي ساعة تكون وفق قرينتش و السعودية الشمعه تكون في تمام الساعه 12 بتوقيت السعودية
> اذا كانت تحت البايفت ندخل بيع
> والعكس صحيح باذن الله 
> *مشكل البايفوت انه يتغير من منصة الى اخرى -لانه مؤشر رقمي - لذا لو ممكن تزودني بمؤشر البايفوت الخاص بك وعلى اي منصة تعمل نعم صحيح. افضل المنصات التي تمشي مع التوقيت السعودي هي شركتين اfxdd---altrade  
> ...

----------


## m10000

ألف شكر أخى bolbol911 :Eh S(7):

----------


## EgyptionPro

المشكلة ان Risk Ratio فى هذة الاستراتيجية غير مناسبة لقواعد ادارة رأس المال 
3:1   :016:

----------


## محمدلطش

سبحان الله وبحمد    سبحان الله  العظيم   
مشكور اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا 
يا شباب انا عندي استراتيجية انو عدم الطمع حدد كل يوم يوميتك من البورصة وسكر ماتداول: مثلا:انا احدد يوميتي كل يوم من 50-100دولار يعني كل يوم بعمل جهدي على هيدا النحو  وبسكر ..انا بعتقد كل يوم 50-100سهل جلبها باذن الله..والله الموفق..
واهم شي الصدقة مع كل سحب للربح.

----------


## mdraw

> سبحان الله وبحمد سبحان الله العظيم  
> مشكور اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا 
> يا شباب انا عندي استراتيجية انو عدم الطمع حدد كل يوم يوميتك من البورصة وسكر ماتداول: مثلا:انا احدد يوميتي كل يوم من 50-100دولار يعني كل يوم بعمل جهدي على هيدا النحو وبسكر ..انا بعتقد كل يوم 50-100سهل جلبها باذن الله..والله الموفق..
> واهم شي الصدقة مع كل سحب للربح.

 أخي محمد ممكن أعرف كيف تستطيع أن تحدد يوميتك من البورصة  ممكن نعرف طريقة عملك ؟ لأن هذا السوق من أخطر المهن ودمت

----------


## [email protected]

الله يوفقك يا  محمد بن فريحان الحارثي .. دنيا و أخره   شكرا لك على جهدك الكبير و استراتيجياتك و توصياتك  يا الغالي

----------


## speedkings02

السلام عليكم  أسف  على رفع الموضوع  لكنه يستحق الرفع 
أرجوا من الاخوة المعتمدين على هده الاستراتيجية ان  يلخصو  طريقة العمل التي دكرها الاستاد بن فريحان جزاه الله خيرا 
و شكرا لكم

----------


## speedkings02

ألا يوجد من يعمل بالاستراتيجية ؟؟؟

----------


## ricope33

لماذا تم نسيان الموضوع

----------


## متداول 1432

تحياتي ابو ريان
جهود رائعه وموفقه ،،،،،، اشكرك بارك الله فيك على ماقدمته لاخوانك جزاك الله خير
س / ياليت فقط اخي ابو ريان : توضح وتشرح خطوط الفيبو المتعددة والكثيرة ، حيث نشاهد عدة خطوط وبالوان مختلفة ، منها ماهو فوق الفيبو ومنه اسفله عدة خطوط نريد نعرف وظيفة كل منها-  ياليت تشرح لنا عنها بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك ....

----------


## الراسي5

نرجو   من الاخوان   هل  الاستراتيجيه   لاتزال   ناجحه ومستمره

----------


## asaka

أنصح إخواني بالعمل على هذه الإستراتيجية المضمونة إن شاء الله
أنا حاليا أعمل بها أكتفي ب 10 نقاط 
تقريبا تعمل على جميع الأزواج
وأنا أفضل الذهب من 100 نقطة فما فوق
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## UaE1000

السلام عليكم 
اخواني شو صار في هذي الاستراتيجيه

----------


## ismailsamba

ياريت احد الاخوة يلخص لنا الاستراتيجية في اسطر

----------


## bonbon

هل احد مازال يعمل بها

----------


## gassim

ماشاءالله

----------


## alimzd

سلمت يداك

----------


## علاءالحمدان

شكرا استاذ بنى فريحان انا من متابعيك على قنوات الالاقتصادية وماشاء الله كانت بداياتك من هنا

----------


## محروس الموفق

> أنصح إخواني بالعمل على هذه الإستراتيجية المضمونة إن شاء الله
> أنا حاليا أعمل بها أكتفي ب 10 نقاط 
> تقريبا تعمل على جميع الأزواج
> وأنا أفضل الذهب من 100 نقطة فما فوق
> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

   كم الاستوب في الذهب

----------


## magedhamza

بالتوفيق اخي

----------

